# **2010 Braid Challenge**........sign-up here



## trinigal27 (Oct 25, 2009)

***2010 Braid Challenge***

****SIGN UP NOW CLOSED****​
:welcome3:*Ladies to the Official 2010 **Braid Challenge*. *Hope you all have lots off fun.*

This challenge officially begins 4 January 2010 and ends 3 January 2011. Please include a starting point pic when you sign up, another pic is also required at the end of the challenge. Happy Growing.....

Here are the Rules (very simple):

1. Must have your braids in by January when the challenge begins. 
     Braids under wig is allowed. Braids without extension is also allowed.

2. Please make sure that your braids are not installed tightly.   

3. MOISTURIZE...... Take good care of your hair, use what 
     products work for you.

4. Keep your scalp cleanse. Shampoo + Deep Condition weekly.

5. Taking breaks in between braids is allowed. 

6. Keep us up-to-date on your progress, regimen, post some pics of 
     your hair styles. MUST check in at least once a month.


 *Have fun.*

*The Challengers*

*addaboutmyhair*
*Austro-Afrikana*
*Anew   *
*aa9746 *
*AsianAfricanPrincess*
*Aggie*
*ashessehsa *
*Aviah*
*belledomnik*
*BamaBeauty1985   *
*Bluetopia*
*brownbeauty196*
*caligirl2385*
*carlana25   *
*Chameleonchick*
*chartys08*
*CherieMarie*
*ChiChiStar*
*cocoaluv*
*CORBINS   *
*Chemetria*
*DigitalRain*
*DarkHair*
*djkforeal*
*coolsista-paris*
*Damaged but not out*
*Dieasha   *
*DivaDava*
*determineddiva *
*dany06*
*esi.adokowa*
*Ekaette*
*Eluv*
*epiphany braids*
*Firstborn2*
*Forever in Bloom*
*Foufie   
Growinpainz*
*goodies*
*hair4romheaven*
*jaded faerie*
*JayAnn0513*
*jazii*
*JOI*
*jcdlox   *
*joseelie*
*Jozze *
*Kayanna1212 *
*Kusare*
*kandigyrl*
*kinkipt_85*
*lafani*
*lin1luv	
Loves Harmony 
lovelyone80 *
*larry3344*
*lawyer2b371*
*Laela   *
*lila baby*
*lizzyb168*
*lollyoo*
*lafani*
*lynnstar *
*manter26*
*Mattie26*
*Mel1804*
*ms.mimi*
*Ms.London*
*MummysGirl
My-Foolish-Heart*
*mslittlelala
mstar 
Maracujá
Miss AJ
maghreblover
MangaManiac
mocha.li
Minnie
Misseyl 
mj11051
mswinky   
MyAngelEyez~C~U
Mz.Perfect   
nappytherapy 
Nubenap22 
naturalepiphany
neeki 
natstar
nubiangoddess3
NJoy 
nakialovesshoes
Neek-a-Nator*
*naptrl*
*nappystorm*
*nubiennze   *
*onyxmin*
*orangepeel   *
*Opulence*
*Platinum *
*pringle*
*purplepeace79*
*Rapunzel**
*Riverrock
Rei
RoseofLily
Sundiva
Samory07   
song_of_serenity
*SkolarStar*
sanserity30
sexylonglegs
scooby's wife
softblackcotton
shunemite
seraphinelle   
SunkistDiva   
Sieda
stephluv
SouthernStunner
tallen
tickledpinkies09
Trinigal27*
*tricie*
*trufashionfreak*
*Twix   *
*Winnettag*
*ycj1*
*yeswecan*
*zenith   *
*757diva*
*2inspireU*


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll sign up..

Sticking to my current(new) routine:
- Braids (no extensions) for 3 weeks
- 1 week of my hair our for braidouts/twistouts
- Sometimes I might do cornrows instead of braids (also without extensions) ... *MIGHT* cos it's something I have considered... I'll try out this year and see how it works out
- Currently I cowash 3 times a week with or without my braids and DC 2ce a week.
- I moisturise morning and evening with my home made moisturising mix, sealing with my shea mix.

Starting pic (I don't have any length check pictures...):


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Just to clarify: Are braids without extensions allowed?


trinigal27 said:


> :welcome3:This is the sign up thread for the Braid Challenge, those that would like to participate can sign-up here.
> 
> *This challenge officially begins 4 January 2010 and ends 3 January 2011. Please include a starting point pic when you sign up, another pic is also required at the end of the challenge. Happy Growing.....
> 
> ...


----------



## trinigal27 (Oct 25, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Just to clarify: Are braids without extensions allowed?


. Yes it is allowed. Sorry, have corrected my failure, was a bit tired when I wrote the thread.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 25, 2009)

I am in!  I will post a pic later tomorrow.  I am actually getting box braids in the morning!  I am doing the C&G for all of 2010.


----------



## Growinpainz (Oct 25, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I want to join this challenge as well,This length check photo was taken in Sept. I won't have another length check photo until december when I'll use a lil heat, I can post that one when I take it.


----------



## Harina (Oct 25, 2009)

I am in. I am not getting my braids until thanksgiving so I'll post a pic of those when I do. I need  bigger hair for the summer. 

from the beginning of Oct. Sorry for the shoddy quality 





flat ironed


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in. I'll use my curly hair for length checks bc I may BC before the end of 2010


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Good idea... I'll do the same when I take out these braids next week. I will most likely BC before the end of 2010.



Ekaette said:


> I'm in. I'll use my curly hair for length checks bc I may BC before the end of 2010


----------



## Sieda (Oct 25, 2009)

oooh, I want in! I had a personal braid challenge planned out already, Thanks for make an official challenge!

Proposed routine:


   November 1st 2009 - get individual braids with my natural hair - not too tight!
Take down on/by January 31st 2010
Steam twice a week
Tuesdays - Shampoo with “Folligen Therapy Shampoo”, apply Hair Signals on scalp and “Folligen Therapy Conditioner” on hair shaft.
Thursdays - Shampoo with Ayurvedic Neem shampoo and apply OCT/MT to scalp
 
Apply OCT/MT to scalp on Monday and Sunday as well
Apply hair oils as needed (coconut and Ayurvedic)


----------



## epiphany braids (Oct 25, 2009)

trinigal27 said:


> :welcome3:This is the sign up thread for the Braid Challenge, those that would like to participate can sign-up here.
> 
> *This challenge officially begins 4 January 2010 and ends 3 January 2011. Please include a starting point pic when you sign up, another pic is also required at the end of the challenge. Happy Growing.....*
> 
> ...


 

Can I join?


----------



## epiphany braids (Oct 25, 2009)

I plan on getting my micro braids on 10/31 

My ideal products are:Shampoo: Vo5
Conditioner: Nutrine Garlic Conditioner Unscented
Deep CD: Alter Ego garlic cd
Leave in CD: Infusium 23
Moisturiser: Bottle water, veg Glycerin, Aloe vera juice, Rose Pedal Powder
Other: MT/OCT, Amla oil, Profective hair oil, Hesh Rose Pedal Powder

Ideal Regimen:
Shampoo: 1x a month Clarify 1x a month
Co wash 3x a week
CD: 3x a week
DC: 2x aweek
Leave in 3x a week
moisture everyday
Baggy: 3x a week after co-washing
DRINKING 3 bottles of water a day
Vitamins: cod liver, garlic pills, everday vitamins, folic acid


I will be rebraiding my hair every 2 weeks, just to make sure there is no build up and my hair do not become matted!!

I will be getting my whole head redone every 2 months. I am using 100% human hair. 
I think that should do it!! I am looking forward to being BSL summer 2010!!

hhg everyone!!


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I might be going back to french braids under wigs.  I want to try those little braids like Mummysgirl has.  But how to you make them stay, do you put a rubber band on the end?  Mine would unravel quick since I have the relaxed ends


----------



## MummysGirl (Oct 25, 2009)

I think you should just go ahead and try them  I worried about the same thing but I needn't have.
I have relaxed ends too and 95% of them stay put when I do them... sometimes after a few washes, I notice one or 2 unravelling and I redo them. 



ladysaraii said:


> I think I might be going back to french braids under wigs.  I want to try those little braids like Mummysgirl has.  But how to you make them stay, do you put a rubber band on the end?  *Mine would unravel quick since I have the relaxed ends*


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 25, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I think you should just go ahead and try them  I worried about the same thing but I needn't have.
> I have relaxed ends too and 95% of them stay put when I do them... sometimes after a few washes, I notice one or 2 unravelling and I redo them.


 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## trinigal27 (Oct 25, 2009)

*I have started adding the names to the list, shall keep updating as time goes by.*


----------



## winnettag (Oct 25, 2009)

I would like to join!
I'm in braids now, so I'll post my starting pic in December.
I'll be alternating between individuals w/extensions and cornrows under a wig.


----------



## GreenD (Oct 25, 2009)

Sign me up please!! And thanks for the official rules!! I think I'll be doing what Winnettag said. Wigging it in the fall/winter and in some form of braided style and/or braid out for the spring/summer.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in! I will post my length check photo sometime in December when I take out the braids I am currently in.


----------



## trinigal27 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Shall be adding my starting pic in December. Right now my hair is braided (no extensions added). 
PS. I have updated the challengers list, if you do not see your name on the list please let me know and I shall add you.
*


----------



## onyxmin (Oct 26, 2009)

I am sooooo IN!!!! 2010 is braid year for me. Planning on stretching and then BC sometime in the Fall


----------



## trinigal27 (Oct 26, 2009)

onyxmin said:


> I am sooooo IN!!!! 2010 is braid year for me. Planning on stretching and then BC sometime in the Fall



*You are in. Have added you to the list.*


----------



## trinigal27 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Bumping so that the thread does not get lost.*


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bumping again


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 1, 2009)

Count me in. I am currently in braids and will take this out at the end of this month so I'll post starting pictures then.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like to join. I have twists in now but the Beginning of Dec. I will have a start pic.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 1, 2009)

im in  i'll post pics in january


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm in please add me to the list, thanks.  I'm looking forward to this and I need alot of support, lol.  HHG ladies!!!!!


----------



## silenttullip (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll join  my braids will be put in this month  I'll try to keep them in 2 months at a time and do a extension/non extension pattern.
oil scalp
massage
wash
infusium23
and braid spray


----------



## Miss AJ (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm in.  I'm doing my braids w/ extensions in December.  I'm hoping I can keep them in for 8 weeks at a time, do the Aphogee 2 step after take down followed by a steam treatment with Queen Helene cholesterol for 30 minutes, trim ends if needed and then go right back into braids.  I plan to make my own braid spray mix (8 oz. spray bottle= 1 oz Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 + 1 oz. Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave In+ 6 oz. water) and spray my hair and lightly spray my scalp every other day, and shampoo/DC every 2 weeks.  My starting pic is from Oct. 15.  I took another pic a few minutes ago to compare and nothng has changed since the last pic.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 2, 2009)

Add me please 

I'm cornrowing and wigging it up!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 2, 2009)

I got my braids put in yesterday


----------



## ceecy29 (Nov 2, 2009)

Contemplating joining this challenge. I'll make my decison official before January....Bump!


----------



## JOI (Nov 2, 2009)

I want to join, I am in kinky twist now, Had them in for about a week now. I will post starting pics soon, I will wash and deep condition my hair every 2 weeks, Use my braid spray everyday on my scalp.  ETA: the starting pic is in my avatar right before I put in the kinky twist 2 weeks ago.


----------



## maghreblover (Nov 2, 2009)

add me!!! will get my braids put in by the end of november, and will post a starting pic later 

EDIT: Attached is a pic of when i flat ironed (rather, a friend flat ironed) my hair last month (i know the ends are dreadful, but i've never really got a trim since i started growing my hair, only because after six years of having to get it cut to near baldness every month, i'm terrified of sharp objects near my hair. i will much later though....maybe...)


----------



## mocha.li (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm in, I've had my hair+extensions in cornrows x 4 weeks. I will be getting micros next week.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 2, 2009)

ChiChiStar said:


> Count me in. I am currently in braids and will take this out at the end of this month so I'll post starting pictures then.



*You are in. Welcome........Happy Growing!!*


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 2, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> I would like to join. I have twists in now but the Beginning of Dec. I will have a start pic.





jaded_faerie said:


> im in  i'll post pics in january





Neek-a-Nator said:


> I'm in please add me to the list, thanks.  I'm looking forward to this and I need alot of support, lol.  HHG ladies!!!!!





mslittlelala said:


> I'll join  my braids will be put in this month  I'll try to keep them in 2 months at a time and do a extension/non extension pattern.
> oil scalp
> massage
> wash
> ...





Miss AJ said:


> I'm in.  I'm doing my braids w/ extensions in December.  I'm hoping I can keep them in for 8 weeks at a time, do the Aphogee 2 step after take down followed by a steam treatment with Queen Helene cholesterol for 30 minutes, trim ends if needed and then go right back into braids.  I plan to make my own braid spray mix (8 oz. spray bottle= 1 oz Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 + 1 oz. Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave In+ 6 oz. water) and spray my hair and lightly spray my scalp every other day, and shampoo/DC every 2 weeks.  My starting pic is from Oct. 15.  I took another pic a few minutes ago to compare and nothng has changed since the last pic.





Forever in Bloom said:


> Add me please
> 
> I'm cornrowing and wigging it up!





JOI said:


> I want to join, I am in kinky twist now, Had them in for about a week now. I will post starting pics soon, I will wash and deep condition my hair every 2 weeks, Use my braid spray everyday on my scalp.  ETA: the starting pic is in my avatar right before I put in the kinky twist 2 weeks ago.





maghreblover said:


> add me!!! will get my braids put in by the end of november, and will post a starting pic later





mocha.li said:


> I'm in, I've had my hair+extensions in cornrows x 4 weeks. I will be getting micros next week.



*Have added you all to the list ladies. Welcome........Happy Growing!!*


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks. Very excited for 2010!!!!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 3, 2009)

The braids are in. I am using coconut oil on the hair and a spritz on my scalp. I made the  spritz from pure rosewater and added some Vit E oil and some Tea tree oil. I purposefully didn't add glycerin bc it leaves this wierd filmy sensation. I'm loving the spritz. My scalp feels so refreshed. I may make another batch using the same ingredients plus an old sulfur mix I have laying around


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 3, 2009)

Ekaette said:


> The braids are in. I am using coconut oil on the hair and a spritz on my scalp. I made the spritz from pure rosewater and added some Vit E oil and some Tea tree oil. I purposefully didn't add glycerin bc it leaves this wierd filmy sensation. I'm loving the spritz. My scalp feels so refreshed. I may make another batch using the same ingredients plus an old sulfur mix I have laying around


 
How is the rosewaer? do it make your hair soft?


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 4, 2009)

Im in............


----------



## stephluv (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello..........I thought I had already posted I'm interested but who knows since i'm always on this forum during the late night hours....anyhoo..........I'M INTERESTED AND IN!! 

I currently have braids in my hair now but I will be taking these out soon and then putting in kinky twists...so guess i'm starting a little early lol

Cant wait....happy hair growing from a newbie to us all!!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 4, 2009)

epiphany braids said:


> How is the rosewaer? do it make your hair soft?



It's a little too early to tell but my previous braid sprays were too oily on my scalp. This one makes my scalp feel like it's breathing more


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 4, 2009)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Im in............





stephluv said:


> Hello..........I thought I had already posted I'm interested but who knows since i'm always on this forum during the late night hours....anyhoo..........I'M INTERESTED AND IN!!
> 
> I currently have braids in my hair now but I will be taking these out soon and then putting in kinky twists...so guess i'm starting a little early lol
> 
> Cant wait....happy hair growing from a newbie to us all!!



*Have added you.......Welcome on board!!*


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Nov 4, 2009)

Just got my edges redone on my micros last week and I'm trying to hold out until December when I will take down and install some tree braids to get through the holidays.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Nov 4, 2009)

i'm in!  i'll post a starting pic in dec, after i take my current braids out.  planning on wearing braids for 6-8weeks, and then taking a break for about 4 weeks.  i'll be using braid spray daily to keep my hair mositurized.  good luck all!


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Nov 4, 2009)

Please count me in!  I'll post pics shortly...are twists also allowed?  (Sometimes I half-braid/half-twist)


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi ladies!!! I have Pic's...I know I am early but wha can I say

Here goes:





My regimen is as follows:
_Sunday_ amla oil for 1 hour, co wash and DC w/ alter ego leave cond in Giovinni

_Monday thru Wednesday_ moisture twice a day

_Thrusday & Friday_ apply MN/MT, Co Wash

_Saturday _rest day


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 5, 2009)

epiphany braids said:


> Hi ladies!!! I have Pic's...I know I am early but wha can I say
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> ...



*You go girl!! Your braids look lovely, did you do them yourself.*


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 5, 2009)

caligirl2385 said:


> i'm in!  i'll post a starting pic in dec, after i take my current braids out.  planning on wearing braids for 6-8weeks, and then taking a break for about 4 weeks.  i'll be using braid spray daily to keep my hair mositurized.  good luck all!





AsianAfricanPrincess said:


> Please count me in!  I'll post pics shortly...are twists also allowed?  (Sometimes I half-braid/half-twist)




*Welcome on board ladies........Have added you all.*


----------



## shunemite (Nov 5, 2009)

Perfect! I'm in! Will post pics in December b4 I put them in.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 5, 2009)

shunemite said:


> Perfect! I'm in! Will post pics in December b4 I put them in.




*Welcome on board shunemite, have added you to the list. 
*


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 5, 2009)

trinigal27 said:


> *You go girl!! Your braids look lovely, did you do them yourself.*


 
No I wish, I had them done. I need to learn how to braid using extensions. Getting them redone is going to be a lil costly


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 5, 2009)

Please count me in. Here are my stats:

I'm 22 weeks post from a curl. I'm BSB and will be hiding my hair with wigs and Urban twists (see www.salontresbelle.com) for the next 18 months. I'm personally challenging myself to hide my hair until my oldest graduates from high school in 2011. 

My routine will be:
- Weekly prepoo with Shikakai & Amla oils
- Weekly wash & DC w/Hairveda products
- Giovanni leave-in after wash & DC
- Daily moisturize w/Hairveda products (either the mist or the baggy cream)
- Nightly scalp massage w/GroAut, bhringraj & mahabhringraj oils
- Monthly protein treatment w/Hairveda treatment & possibly an overnight Ojon Tawaka Ancient Rejuvenating Cream pre-poo prior to the protein treatment.

I have a braider that will braid my hair in a circular pattern as if I was prepping for a weave. I will get it rebraided once a month. Right now I'm just cornrowing my own hair trying to keep manipulation to a minumum until I order my wig. I will post pics as soon as the wig arrives.


----------



## Bluetopia (Nov 6, 2009)

got braids three weeks ago...i'm in!


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Nov 6, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge! I'm in nursing school and I also have three daughters whose hair I have to maintain. I also have the HIH syndrome something terrible, so at least my bad habit won't impede my progress if I'm in extensions. I have been stretching my relaxer since January and have been in kinky twists in July. I have been slipping on the washing and condiioning, but I'm still satisfied with my progress thus far.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 6, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Please count me in. Here are my stats:
> 
> I'm 22 weeks post from a curl. I'm BSB and will be hiding my hair with wigs and Urban twists (see www.salontresbelle.com) for the next 18 months. I'm personally challenging myself to hide my hair until my oldest graduates from high school in 2011.
> 
> ...



*Welcome * *! Your regie sound very good. Have added you.*


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 6, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> got braids three weeks ago...i'm in!





sanserity30 said:


> I would love to join this challenge! I'm in nursing school and I also have three daughters whose hair I have to maintain. I also have the HIH syndrome something terrible, so at least my bad habit won't impede my progress if I'm in extensions. I have been stretching my relaxer since January and have been in kinky twists in July. I have been slipping on the washing and condiioning, but I'm still satisfied with my progress thus far.




*Welcome ladies........Have added you all.*


----------



## MangaManiac (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm in. My starting picture is my avatar. I'm going to do an update (pictures of my length and braids) in December. WOOT!


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 6, 2009)

MangaManiac said:


> I'm in. My starting picture is my avatar. I'm going to do an update (pictures of my length and braids) in December. WOOT!



*Welcome on board..........your in. Wishing you and all the other ladies a wonderful weekend.*


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 6, 2009)

Im going to get my senegalese twists in tomorrow hopefully. First time in almost 10 yrs im going to attempt extensions for longer than a week. Practice for nex year.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 6, 2009)

Please add me to the roster! C&G method for me, getting individuals tomorrow. I'm loving my BKT'd hair, but I have serious hands in hair syndrome. I just keep brushing, combing, and running my fingers through it. I gotta put it away before I give myself a setback again!


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 7, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Please add me to the roster! C&G method for me, getting individuals tomorrow. I'm loving my BKT'd hair, but I have serious hands in hair syndrome. I just keep brushing, combing, and running my fingers through it. I gotta put it away before I give myself a setback again!



*Welcome on board! You are in.*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's how I will be wearing my hair under a wig until mid January. I'm going to get my Urban Twists in mid January & I'll post a pic of them then.


----------



## cocoaluv (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm in. This is the only way my transition has seemed to be going well for me. I will put in braids for 6-8 weeks. Take out for a week or two and then get them redone. I am going to keep doing this till I finally feel comfy enough to BC.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 7, 2009)

cocoaluv said:


> I'm in. This is the only way my transition has seemed to be going well for me. I will put in braids for 6-8 weeks. Take out for a week or two and then get them redone. I am going to keep doing this till I finally feel comfy enough to BC.



*Welcome on board! You are in.*


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm including my starting point pic below.  I'm wearing my hair in fat half-braid/half-twists, which I moisten each day with a light homemade conditioning spritz.  Right now, I just have it pulled back in a low pony of twists, with a few strategically hanging down to frame my face.  I love it.  So easy, so simple.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone had problems taking down the senegalese(rope) twist extensions after 4 weeks. Im seeing that the correct way is to twist the extension hair onto your real hair. After 4 weeks im assuming it might be a little hard to detangle and take down. Any thoughts?

Would it be safer to go with a .5 inch starting plait and continue with braids. Also wouldnt the twists stay in better this way??

Help! im getting this done tomorrow! And as usual im doing my homework the night before.


----------



## nappytherapy (Nov 8, 2009)

I am in. I have box braids in going on week 3


----------



## Miss AJ (Nov 8, 2009)

My braid hair came in the mail the other day and I'm tempted to put them in now, but the only reason I'm waiting is so I can wear them while I'm in Florida and not have to worry about putting another set in until I get to my next base.


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello ladies,

I started my regimen a week after my braids!! I am coming across only one concern...MY EDGES 

I have been applying the MN and I am so afraid that the braids that are in the front is twisting and may matte. Any one have any recommendations on how I can protect my edges?
See pic:


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 8, 2009)

nappytherapy said:


> I am in. I have box braids in going on week 3
> 
> 
> View attachment 46684View attachment 46686



*to the challenge, your braids look very nice. Have added you to the list.*


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 8, 2009)

epiphany braids said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I started my regimen a week after my braids!! I am coming across only one concern...MY EDGES
> 
> ...



*I do hope that one of the ladies here would be able to help you out.  Happy Growing.*


----------



## BonBon (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey thanks for the thread, can you add me pls


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 8, 2009)

Can I join in? I'm going to be doing two strand twists as well will that be allowed? Well here's my length/starting pics. These are box braids without extensions. Hopefully they'll look nice for at least 2 weeks. I just cut my recently so I'm trying to get back to my avatar at least. Just with healthier ends.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 8, 2009)

starter length, minus about an inch:






Braids done yesterday:


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 8, 2009)

I always loved the color of your hair Angel did you those braids yourself?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 8, 2009)

trinigal27 said:


> *I do hope that one of the ladies here would be able to help you out.  Happy Growing.*



redo your edges/nape every two-three weeks to avoid matting/build-up.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 8, 2009)

Kusare said:


> I always loved the color of your hair Angel did you those braids yourself?



Thank you! Henna/indigo are the bizness! 

I wish I could braid like this! No, I have the next best thing...a teen in my neighborhood braids, and she only charges $50 for these. I will have her as my braider during this challenge, although I plan to pay her more, since she did such an excellent job.


----------



## PaleoChick (Nov 8, 2009)

I am glad I joined the challenge.
I am getting my hair braided next Tuesday night. 
I will get braids done every three weeks. In fact, I need to set up standing appointments with the braider for the year. 
I will do a shampoo and deep conditioner treatment before each re-braid. 
The wig will be for any braid respites I have. 
I will keep my scalp moisturized with aloe vera juice.
I will apply Afroveda Shikakai growth elixir or use Yonnea's Hair GPS.
All year long. Need to start taking spirulina and chlorella again with applesauce.
Doing hot yoga for fitness, and some spin cycling. Going tomorrow night in fact.  
That is all.


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 8, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> starter length, minus about an inch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
YOUR HAIR IS THE BOMB!!!:wow:

The braids and your hair straight!!! Look Ma....
NO SPLIT ENDS:woohoo:


----------



## Loves Harmony (Nov 8, 2009)

I would love to join in....

Ive bc my hair in July down to maybe 2 inch. I dont have any recent picture right now because i forgot to take some before i got my micros but her my bc picture


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't wait until this challenge officially start, I'm excited. My goal is to hit bra strap and with wishful thinking, midback by the end of 2010 by doing braids.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 9, 2009)

epiphany braids said:


> YOUR HAIR IS THE BOMB!!!:wow:
> 
> The braids and your hair straight!!! Look Ma....
> NO SPLIT ENDS:woohoo:



awe, thanks!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 9, 2009)

I would like to join. The last pic I took of my hair is my avi. which was in Aug. I take my weave out in Nov and will take another pic then. I plan on getting braids in nov not sure what styles. I want cornrows but something that still looks sexy but professional LOL any ideas?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 9, 2009)

Firstborn2 said:


> I can't wait until this challenge officially start, I'm excited. My goal is to hit bra strap and with wishful thinking, midback by the end of 2010 by doing braids.


 
I'm with you Firstborn. Even though I've decided not to join any more length challenges, I'm really hoping to be MBL by the end of 2010. I'm skimming BSB now. I have my 20th h.s. class reunion in October of 2010 & I'm at odds about what to do with my hair. 

Yeah, I know it's a long way off...


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 9, 2009)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> Hey thanks for the thread, can you add me pls





Kusare said:


> Can I join in? I'm going to be doing two strand twists as well will that be allowed? Well here's my length/starting pics. These are box braids without extensions. Hopefully they'll look nice for at least 2 weeks. I just cut my recently so I'm trying to get back to my avatar at least. Just with healthier ends.





SunkistDiva said:


> Is it too late to join? I am currently braided under a wig. The plan was to stop on 5/1/2010, but I will stay in it until 1/3/2011.
> I re-braid every week after shampoo and deep condition in braids. I then apply njoi creations' scalp grease with sulfur and moisturize with shea butter leave in condish (although looking at afroveda cocolatte mask-any suggestions?). When I get home, the wig comes off.





Loves Harmony said:


> I would love to join in....
> 
> Ive bc my hair in July down to maybe 2 inch. I dont have any recent picture right now because i forgot to take some before i got my micros but her my bc picture





hair4romheaven said:


> I would like to join. The last pic I took of my hair is my avi. which was in Aug. I take my weave out in Nov and will take another pic then. I plan on getting braids in nov not sure what styles. I want cornrows but something that still looks sexy but professional LOL any ideas?



*Welcome on board ladies.........your names have been added.*


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Nov 11, 2009)

Is it too late to join?  I have been meaning to put in some yarn braids.  I have all the stuff, I am just too lazy.  I even have an empty closet with hair that I soaked in vinegar hanging in it, just waiting for me to stop being lazy.


----------



## Meli-Melo (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm in, I will post pics later.


----------



## lovelyone80 (Nov 11, 2009)

I would love to join too! I am currently in micros but will take them out at the end of this month and take a break until the last week of Dec and get kinky twist. 

My last photo is in my avy (but my hair stretched is at my collar bone). I will take a new one before this challenge begins.

My regimen is simple:
Shampoo: One teaspoon of baking soda and 1/2 cup of HE HH mixed with 2 cups water. Pour over my head and massage.

Condition: DC only once a month, Deep condition with Neutrogena Triple Moisture. I use regular condition as needed.

Moisture: Oyin whipped pudding mixed with shine and define (which works well if your braids gets fuzzy too) and African Royale braid sheen

This is my basic routine.


----------



## naptrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I want to join.  However I will be braiding my sisterlocks.  I got my locks cut a month or two ago and I hate how short hair looks on me...especially short locks!! So, I have been braiding them down and wearing my lacefront wig until they grow back to where I want them to be...My goal is mid back, but I will wear them out again when they are shoulder length...


----------



## Foufie (Nov 11, 2009)

Sign me up please!!!!


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 11, 2009)

belledomnik said:


> Is it too late to join?  I have been meaning to put in some yarn braids.  I have all the stuff, I am just too lazy.  I even have an empty closet with hair that I soaked in vinegar hanging in it, just waiting for me to stop being lazy.





Mel1804 said:


> I'm in, I will post pics later.





lovelyone80 said:


> I would love to join too! I am currently in micros but will take them out at the end of this month and take a break until the last week of Dec and get kinky twist.
> 
> My last photo is in my avy (but my hair stretched is at my collar bone). I will take a new one before this challenge begins.
> 
> ...





naptrl said:


> I want to join.  However I will be braiding my sisterlocks.  I got my locks cut a month or two ago and I hate how short hair looks on me...especially short locks!! So, I have been braiding them down and wearing my lacefront wig until they grow back to where I want them to be...My goal is mid back, but I will wear them out again when they are shoulder length...





Foufie said:


> Sign me up please!!!!



*Welcome to the challenge ladies........you have been added.*


----------



## nubiennze (Nov 11, 2009)

Count me in!!

I'll be reinstalling my yarn twists around the first of the year as part of a personal protective style challenge, so yay for having folks to do it with 



belledomnik said:


> Is it too late to join?  *I have been meaning to put in some yarn braids.  I have all the stuff, I am just too lazy.*  I even have an empty closet with hair that I soaked in vinegar hanging in it, just waiting for me to stop being lazy.



Story of my life...I've been about halfway done with mine for the past two days as we speak  Hopefully this challenge will serve as some motivation for all of us...


----------



## Samory07 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm in!! I had some individuals for about two months during the summer and I got some great growth from them. I don't want to lose any of my newly gained length so I think braids would be the best thing for me, also since I'm transitioning I don't want to risk my hair breaking off any more at the line of demarcation.


----------



## mj11051 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so in, I got braids already. Check my fotki.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 12, 2009)

nubiennze said:


> Count me in!!
> 
> I'll be reinstalling my yarn twists around the first of the year as part of a personal protective style challenge, so yay for having folks to do it with
> 
> ...





Samory07 said:


> I'm in!! I had some individuals for about two months during the summer and I got some great growth from them. I don't want to lose any of my newly gained length so I think braids would be the best thing for me, also since I'm transitioning I don't want to risk my hair breaking off any more at the line of demarcation.





mj11051 said:


> I'm so in, I got braids already. Check my fotki.



*Welcome to the challenge ladies........you have been added.*


----------



## lila_baby (Nov 12, 2009)

add me!! i wanna transition i've tried twice before but the new growth just makes me look like a HAM !! i can't manage it because i like to wash everyday at least in braids that will be possible. i'll probably get braids put in during christmas!


----------



## brownbeauty196 (Nov 12, 2009)

Please add my name to the list. I will be getting my hair braided this weekend and will leave in for 6-8 weeks. I'm currently 21 weeks post and I plan to keep it braided up all of next year.


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 12, 2009)

I want to join this this thread, I'm currently in braid right now and will take them off at the end of December, so I will post a pick then (if it is okay).


----------



## Eluv (Nov 12, 2009)

OMG, I want to join.





Starting Length Photo


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 13, 2009)

lila_baby said:


> add me!! i wanna transition i've tried twice before but the new growth just makes me look like a HAM !! i can't manage it because i like to wash everyday at least in braids that will be possible. i'll probably get braids put in during christmas!





brownbeauty196 said:


> Please add my name to the list. I will be getting my hair braided this weekend and will leave in for 6-8 weeks. I'm currently 21 weeks post and I plan to keep it braided up all of next year.





joseelie said:


> I want to join this this thread, I'm currently in braid right now and will take them off at the end of December, so I will post a pick then (if it is okay).





Eluv said:


> OMG, I want to join.
> 
> I'll add pics this weekend.



*Welcome to the challenge ladies........you have been added.*


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 13, 2009)

joseelie said:


> I want to join this this thread, I'm currently in braid right now and will take them off at the end of December, so I will post a pick then (if it is okay).



 *Yes it is.....Welcome.*


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in, my starting pic is in my siggy. I'll be getting braids around december-january.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 15, 2009)

Please add me to the list. My starting pic is in my siggy. I am getting braids today.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 15, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> I'm in, my starting pic is in my siggy. I'll be getting braids around december-january.





hair4romheaven said:


> Please add me to the list. My starting pic is in my siggy. I am getting braids today.



*Welcome to the challenge ladies........you have been added.*


----------



## manter26 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would like to join as well. I'm currently resting from some braids and a blowout. I'll probably braid again in a week or so. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Miss AJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Just posting a change to my regimen.  Instead of braiding back to back I'm going to do 2 months with extensions and then two strand twists during my 2 month rest period.


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 15, 2009)

This is going to be my first challenge. I really want to grow my hair.  So I am down for the braid challenge. I am currently in braids but I think I can post a pic before.


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 15, 2009)

I was a little too excited


----------



## lynnstar (Nov 15, 2009)

I want in!

I was already planning to do my own personal C&G challenge in 2010 but I would love to join the 2010 Braid Challenge. 

I am currently on week 2 of my break from inividual braids. I will be braiding back up next week and will try to take pics of my current length prior to for my siggy.


----------



## TracyNicole (Nov 15, 2009)

Can you add me to the challenge?  I plan on alternating between twists and braids.  I've been natural for about 10 months and I wan't to retain as much of my growth as possible over the next year.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 15, 2009)

Count  me in.  I am currently in braids that I'm not planning on taking down until Mid Dec.  I will post starting pics then.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 15, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Prinncipality (Nov 15, 2009)

Ohhh sign me up please. This sounds great for my first challenge. I already planned on get box braids in December.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 16, 2009)

manter26 said:


> I would like to join as well. I'm currently resting from some braids and a blowout. I'll probably braid again in a week or so. I'll post pics later.





pringle said:


> This is going to be my first challenge. I really want to grow my hair.  So I am down for the braid challenge. I am currently in braids but I think I can post a pic before.





lynnstar said:


> I want in!
> 
> I was already planning to do my own personal C&G challenge in 2010 but I would love to join the 2010 Braid Challenge.
> 
> I am currently on week 2 of my break from inividual braids. I will be braiding back up next week and will try to take pics of my current length prior to for my siggy.





tallen said:


> Can you add me to the challenge?  I plan on alternating between twists and braids.  I've been natural for about 10 months and I wan't to retain as much of my growth as possible over the next year.





Minnie said:


> Count  me in.  I am currently in braids that I'm not planning on taking down until Mid Dec.  I will post starting pics then.





mswinky said:


> Ohhh sign me up please. This sounds great for my first challenge. I already planned on get box braids in December.



*Welcome to the challenge ladies........you have been added.*


----------



## mocha.li (Nov 16, 2009)

I know the challenge hasn't officially started but I got box braids a week ago.  I have a question...when I get new growth my hair twists, so it kind of looks like my braids are hanging by a string...is this bad?


----------



## stephluv (Nov 16, 2009)

cant wait for this challange to start...YAY


----------



## ashessehsa (Nov 17, 2009)

count me in!!


----------



## djkforeal (Nov 17, 2009)

I want in!  I plan on doing a length check sometime this month and I will post some pics.  But, I will be self braiding under a full lace wig for this and most of my challenges, while washing and deep conditioning on a weekly or bi-weekly basis.  I need practice with braiding the front of my hair, so I figure by taking them down each week to rebraid will give me enough time to perfect this craft.  I am natural and am only trying to use natural hair products on my hair journey, so I will be using JBCO, coconut, Jojoba and other oils on my hair while braiding it up.  
This should be a fun challenge, I can't wait.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 17, 2009)

ashessehsa said:


> count me in!!





djkforeal said:


> I want in!  I plan on doing a length check sometime this month and I will post some pics.  But, I will be self braiding under a full lace wig for this and most of my challenges, while washing and deep conditioning on a weekly or bi-weekly basis.  I need practice with braiding the front of my hair, so I figure by taking them down each week to rebraid will give me enough time to perfect this craft.  I am natural and am only trying to use natural hair products on my hair journey, so I will be using JBCO, coconut, Jojoba and other oils on my hair while braiding it up.
> This should be a fun challenge, I can't wait.




*Welcome to the challenge ladies........you have been added.*


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 17, 2009)

stephluv said:


> cant wait for this challange to start...YAY



Yeah, I can hardly wait myself.........eager to get my first set of braids in. Happy growing ladies!


----------



## Nubenap22 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm in I'm getting my braids in a few days!!!


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nubenap22 said:


> I'm in I'm getting my braids in a few days!!!



*Happy to have you on board **Nubenap22*.


----------



## mstar (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd like to join, please.

I'm really mad at myself for needing to join this challenge. 2009 was supposed to be my LAST year in braids...my hair has been growing marvelously, and would've been mostly APL by January. But a major haircut in September set me back big-time, so I'm going to stay braided until I reach APL.

I'm a braid veteran (they're really my favorite style), but my goal for this challenge will be to teach myself how to braid my own hair. That extra $250 a month in my pocket would be nice.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 18, 2009)

mstar said:


> I'd like to join, please.
> 
> I'm really mad at myself for needing to join this challenge. 2009 was supposed to be my LAST year in braids...my hair has been growing marvelously, and would've been mostly APL by January. But a major haircut in September set me back big-time, so I'm going to stay braided until I reach APL.
> 
> I'm a braid veteran (they're really my favorite style), but my goal for this challenge will be to teach myself how to braid my own hair. That extra $250 a month in my pocket would be nice.



*Happy to have you on board **mstar*


----------



## 2inspireU (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll join. My starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 19, 2009)

2inspireU said:


> I'll join. My starting pic is in my siggy.



*Happy to have you on board **2inspireU*.........


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 19, 2009)

sign me up!
can't wait :]]


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

I currently wear my braids (no extensions) for 3 weeks before taking them out and wearing my hair loose for a week..

Here's my hair today (I've had them in for almost 2 weeks):


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 19, 2009)

esi.adokowa said:


> sign me up!
> can't wait :]]



*Happy to have you on board **esi.adokowa*


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 19, 2009)

Count me in. I have my hair in cornrolls under a wig. I plan to take them out in December. So I'll be measuring and taking a pic at that time.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2009)

I wanna join! I'm a truck driver  and I'm also transitioning (almost 7 months post ). Braids are the most convenient protective style for me and I plan to stay in braids for all of 2010. I'm rocking Senegalese Twists right now, I will try to post a pic soon.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 20, 2009)

ms.mimi said:


> Count me in. I have my hair in cornrolls under a wig. I plan to take them out in December. So I'll be measuring and taking a pic at that time.





Platinum said:


> I wanna join! I'm a truck driver  and I'm also transitioning (almost 7 months post ). Braids are the most convenient protective style for me and I plan to stay in braids for all of 2010. I'm rocking Senegalese Twists right now, I will try to post a pic soon.




***Welcome to the challenge ladies........you have been added*


----------



## naturalepiphany (Nov 20, 2009)

I would like to be added to this challenge though I have to admit I started about a month and a half ago (six weeks to be exact) I will be redoing my braids in another two weeks so I will post my braided style then. My starting length is APL. I'm hoping that by Dec 2010 I'll be somewhere between BSL and MBL for my graduation.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 21, 2009)

naturalepiphany said:


> I would like to be added to this challenge though I have to admit I started about a month and a half ago (six weeks to be exact) I will be redoing my braids in another two weeks so I will post my braided style then. My starting length is APL. I'm hoping that by Dec 2010 I'll be somewhere between BSL and MBL for my graduation.



*Happy to have you on board** naturalepiphany**..........*


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 21, 2009)

I am so happy that I have started this challange early

I do not like these tiny braids and it is   frustrating to me that I can not see what is going on with my hair. I will continue to do braids but not small individuals 
I am  going to do a couple of 1/2 wigs, cornrows and MAYBE some weaves 

I will be taking these micro's out the day after gobble gobble day. This is trail and error.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 21, 2009)

Add me in too please. I wear my hair in braids quite often and I wear my hair braided under my wigs intermittently so this challenge is perfect for me.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Add me in too please. I wear my hair in braids quite often and I wear my hair braided under my wigs intermittently so this challenge is perfect for me.



*Aggie!! Happy to have you on board. *


----------



## lizzyb168 (Nov 22, 2009)

*ADD ME ASWELL PLEASE*. I wont be using heat on my hair for the whole of 2010 (well thats wat i am determined to do), so i will have my hair in braidings 95% of the time. On my breaks, i will bantu knot my hair!


----------



## msbettyboop (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm in, I'm in, I'm in!!! 

I'm transitioning and plan to be in braids for most of 2010. I just got my braids in yesterday and will be keeping them in till the end of January. Pics attached.


----------



## manter26 (Nov 22, 2009)

I just put my braids in, I plan to have these at least until New Years.

I plan to moisturize daily with a water based leave in mixed with carrot oil. This time I'm using protein gel on my ends to tame frizz and hopefully strengthen them. I'm washing about 1x a week with body wash (not shampoo) and conditioning. I sometimes use sulfur 8 or a MT mix for growth, if used, I wash the next day.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 23, 2009)

lizzyb168 said:


> *ADD ME ASWELL PLEASE*. I wont be using heat on my hair for the whole of 2010 (well thats wat i am determined to do), so i will have my hair in braidings 95% of the time. On my breaks, i will bantu knot my hair!





lafani said:


> I'm in, I'm in, I'm in!!!
> 
> I'm transitioning and plan to be in braids for most of 2010. I just got my braids in yesterday and will be keeping them in till the end of January. Pics attached.



***Welcome to the challenge ladies.....*


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 23, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I really love this!

I plan to try out cornrows in the front 1/3rd of my hair and box braids at the back in a couple of weeks.





manter26 said:


> How I wear it out:


----------



## manter26 (Nov 23, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!! I really love this!
> 
> I plan to try out cornrows in the front 1/3rd of my hair and box braids at the back in a couple of weeks.



Thanks!!! Cornrows are easier for me b/c I still have some relaxed ends in the front and the braids tend to unravel. If they get tatty it'll be easier to redo the front.


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 23, 2009)

Just want to update you guys. I had got my hair done in braids. I onky kept it in for a wk. due to it was entirely to tight and the pump it up spritz she sprayed on my hair made it itch. My head was soooo sore. I am nursing my scalp back to health as well as moisturizing my hair. I plan on getting a sew in and I will update with pics once I get it. I will make sure it is not too tight.


----------



## Dieasha (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm in.... I was waiting for this challenge....


----------



## Aggie (Nov 23, 2009)

pringle said:


> Just want to update you guys. I had got my hair done in braids. I onky kept it in for a wk. due to it was entirely to tight and the pump it up spritz she sprayed on my hair made it itch. My head was soooo sore. I am nursing my scalp back to health as well as moisturizing my hair. I plan on getting a sew in and I will update with pics once I get it. I will make sure it is not too tight.


 
I know this is unpopular when wearing braids but I always jump in the shower and wash my newly braided hair the morning after getting them done. The reason why I wash them the next day is because I usually get them done during the evening/night and don't want to go to bed with wet hair. This helps to relieve tightness if any.


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I know this is unpopular when wearing braids but I always jump in the shower and wash my newly braided hair the morning after getting them done. The reason why I wash them the next day is because I usually get them done during the evening/night and don't want to go to bed with wet hair. This helps to relieve tightness if any.


 
I actually did this the day I got my hair done and it relieved it some, but my scalp still was sore. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 24, 2009)

Dieasha said:


> I'm in.... I was waiting for this challenge....



*Happy to have you on board **Dieasha!!*


----------



## Foufie (Nov 24, 2009)

Well got my appointment all set up for 12/22 individuals. Then I think I am going to cornrow and wear under a wig for a month or so and back to micro braids. WOW I have Dec - end of April covered. I can't wait to get my braids and start the challenge

What do you ladies hope to accomplish with this challenge.

I hope grow and retain APL by the end of the year.


----------



## mstar (Nov 25, 2009)

pringle said:


> Just want to update you guys. I had got my hair done in braids. I onky kept it in for a wk. due to it was entirely to tight and the pump it up spritz she sprayed on my hair made it itch. My head was soooo sore. I am nursing my scalp back to health as well as moisturizing my hair. I plan on getting a sew in and I will update with pics once I get it. I will make sure it is not too tight.


I can share one of my top tips for dealing with sore and itchy scalp after getting your hair braided: Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter.

This butter is amazing for soothing soreness, and it instantly takes away any itchiness (I think the cedarwood essential oil is responsible for this). I don't really use it on a day-to-day basis, but I always have some on hand to use after getting fresh braids, because it really does make a huge difference in my comfort level. HTH


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 25, 2009)

Foufie said:


> Well got my appointment all set up for 12/22 individuals. Then I think I am going to cornrow and wear under a wig for a month or so and back to micro braids. WOW I have Dec - end of April covered. I can't wait to get my braids and start the challenge
> 
> *What do you ladies hope to accomplish with this challenge.*
> 
> I hope grow and retain APL by the end of the year.


 
I was skimming BSB when I got my hair cornrowed at the beginning of the month. My sincerest desire is to be MBL this time next year. However, I will settle for full BSL.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Nov 25, 2009)

C0UNT ME IN!


----------



## Misseyl (Nov 25, 2009)

How do I join?  I recently had a major setback and was planning to wear cornrows from December/January to February 2011.  I'm want in, how do I join????


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 26, 2009)

Foufie said:


> Well got my appointment all set up for 12/22 individuals. Then I think I am going to cornrow and wear under a wig for a month or so and back to micro braids. WOW I have Dec - end of April covered. I can't wait to get my braids and start the challenge
> 
> What do you ladies hope to accomplish with this challenge.
> 
> I hope grow and retain APL by the end of the year.



*What do you ladies hope to accomplish with this challenge?*
*I hope at the end of the challenge to have healthy APL hair or at least close enough.*


----------



## trinigal27 (Nov 26, 2009)

Misseyl said:


> How do I join?  I recently had a major setback and was planning to wear cornrows from December/January to February 2011.  I'm want in, how do I join????





Kayanna1212 said:


> C0UNT ME IN!



***Welcome to the challenge ladies.....*


----------



## Damaged but not out (Nov 26, 2009)

So i got the the twist extensions done and now im taking them out just shy of 3 weeks( on Sunday). Its a little more than 3.5 packs on my head and its giving me a headache. When i go home in Jan I will get it done and continue from there. But right now my head is getting a rest for 2009, im gonna stick with cornrows weekly.

Pics 1 and 2 are freshly done ,3-5 are from 30 secs ago















http://s630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/crown and glory/?action=view&current=003-1.jpg


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^Your twists are very pretty especially in the first pic.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Nov 26, 2009)

I took out my micros this past Sunday and now I have my hair braided up in big plats under a wig for a few weeks before I get some tree braids. I have about 2-3 inches of new growth already and I love it!


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Dec 4, 2009)

I want in. I put me braids in this month though. I was going to do box braids for 2010 and then I found this post. I figure why not have a little support on the journey. So how bout it? Can I still get in on this?


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mz.Perfect said:


> I want in. I put me braids in this month though. I was going to do box braids for 2010 and then I found this post. I figure why not have a little support on the journey. So how bout it? Can I still get in on this?



*Happy to have you on board **Mz.Perfect........*


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2009)

I forgot to post pics of my Senegalese Twists. I was on the road when I took these so I'll try to get better pics soon. Please excuse the goofy grin. I dont like taking pics.


----------



## scooby's wife (Dec 4, 2009)

I would like to join  I am in twist now but will be getting fresh set in Jan will add pic then.


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Dec 4, 2009)

trinigal27 said:


> *Happy to have you on board **Mz.Perfect........*


 

Thanks Ttinigal27!

Heres my regimen:
Co-wash daily
Leavin conditioner and braid spray daily. I try not to get it on my scalp.
MT for two days and OCT on the third (repeatedly). 
Moisturizing shapoo every 3rd day.
DC 1X weekly with heat.
Satin scarf nightly.

I might have to slow the co-washes down. It staring to get a liittle chilly here. We'll see how that goes. I'm still waiting on my bottle of OCT. I'm using MT daily as of now. It sould be here hopefully today. SL here I come!

Check out my Fotki. There's not much there yet, but my current box braids. Is anyone else doing larger box braids? I need a little styling inspiration so I wont just throw these braid in a pony tail for a whole year.

Dumb question....I want my fotki in my signature to be clickable. I've tried everything! Can somebody assist me a liitle. An help is appriciated.


----------



## chartys08 (Dec 4, 2009)

Can I join? I am currently in kinky twist and will be redoing them in January.  I have worn braids for 2009 and will do the same again for 2010, good to have company.  I will add a pics once I take these down.


----------



## epiphany braids (Dec 4, 2009)

I know I am way too early for some update but I just have to share:

Honey chile let me tell you!!!

I took out those mico braids and NEVER AGAIN  
It took me 19 hours no lie to get those darn things out my head and I only got about a 2 hour nap

The problem was my hair was as long as the darn human hair so I couldn't cut anything , then it was wet and wavy and knotted a big ol 

ok enough of venting!!!

So I clarified, Aphogee 2 min treatment, DC'ed for 30 min with heat 
did a roller set and on low heat blew out my roots not too much thou!!

Oh yea and I used my Qhemets coco tree detangler and it is the  BOMB i am sold for lyfe!!!

So since this challenge do not start offically until Jan 2010, this is my trail and error.  I really don't have any losses except time and sleep, I can say i did get an inch at least of growth

SO next tome around it is big braids!! Thank you fellow challengers for hearing me vent and HHG to all!!


----------



## epiphany braids (Dec 4, 2009)

Mz.Perfect said:


> Thanks Ttinigal27!
> 
> Heres my regimen:
> Co-wash daily
> ...


 
I was able to click your fotki link in your siggy and it took me straight there!!
Which by the way looks very organized!! Time fly's so you will be filling up those folders quick

I plan on getting big box braids so maybe we can swap hair styles!!
Your regi sounds good expect that uea it is getting cold, I had to cut down on my co washes as well!! I brought OCT one time and I want to reorder it but I just stare at the price  wishing it would just magically go down That last for like 3 min  anywho I am rambling welcome aboard and I look forward to seeing your SL and then MBL in the year 2010 :eyebrows2

HHG


----------



## zenith (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm in. 

Will post a pic of my start up pic after i take out the old braids i got in. (in 4 weeks time)


----------



## LadyAmani (Dec 4, 2009)

I would like to join im currently in cornrows ill redo them every 2-3 weeks...i'll post a starting pic sometime this weekend.


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Dec 4, 2009)

epiphany braids said:


> I was able to click your fotki link in your siggy and it took me straight there!!
> Which by the way looks very organized!! Time fly's so you will be filling up those folders quick
> 
> I plan on getting big box braids so maybe we can swap hair styles!!
> ...


I'm soooo glad it worked! I was getting ready to give up. How did the OCT workout for you? What was your regi? Ýea, the price is a bit depressing, but my mother always tells me "your hair is your glory." I guess cut off all my glory! So, I'm hoping it works. I'm acutally seeing growth on my edges with the MT though. At least I think I am. They look fuller. Keep me updated on the box braid do's. I going to try my best not to look like a mop head all year.


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 5, 2009)

chartys08 said:


> Can I join? I am currently in kinky twist and will be redoing them in January.  I have worn braids for 2009 and will do the same again for 2010, good to have company.  I will add a pics once I take these down.





zenith said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Will post a pic of my start up pic after i take out the old braids i got in. (in 4 weeks time)





lin1luv said:


> I would like to join im currently in cornrows ill redo them every 2-3 weeks...i'll post a starting pic sometime this weekend.



***Welcome to the challenge ladies.....*


----------



## Aviah (Dec 5, 2009)

I wanted to join this, but not for the whole year...


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm taking down my kinky twists now.  I have been wearing them continuously for the last five months and plan to give my hair a nice break until the 2010 challenge.  Maybe I'll go get a wig till then.  Depends on what it looks like since I haven't seen all my hair out since July.


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Dec 5, 2009)

My OCT came today! I so excited. I'm going to working it into my regi starting Mionday sense I'm cutting down on the co-washes.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 6, 2009)

I took my beehive cornrows down tonight. I have Ojon's Tawanka pre-poo in. I'll wash & DC tomorrow & get it rebraided Monday morning. I gotta start doing better about daily moisturizing. I've been slacking & my hair was on the dry side when I took it down.


----------



## RoseofLily (Dec 6, 2009)

I want to join I will be getting braids soon


----------



## angenoir (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Trying to figure out which extension hair to use for my braids.

Has anyone ever used Bohyme Bulk Hair for braiding? Looks interesting. Here is the link: http://www.ebonyline.com/boplnawab.html


----------



## yeswecan (Dec 7, 2009)

I am joining my 1st challenge (newbie to LHCF 1mnth) I have used braids more than once before to transition, the two textures (4c & relaxed are always too much for me.)


----------



## Chemetria (Dec 7, 2009)

count me in I was gonna do this on my own  but now I have u ladies


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm in!  Here's my starting pic. Will be wearing cornrows under lacefront and individual braids.


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 7, 2009)

Aviah said:


> I wanted to join this, but not for the whole year...





RoseofLily said:


> I want to join I will be getting braids soon





yeswecan said:


> I am joining my 1st challenge (newbie to LHCF 1mnth) I have used braids more than once before to transition, the two textures (4c & relaxed are always too much for me.)





Chemetria said:


> count me in I was gonna go this on my own  but now I have u ladies





addaboutmyhair said:


> I'm in!  Here's my starting pic. Will be wearing cornrows under lacefront and individual braids.



***Welcome to the challenge ladies.....*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 8, 2009)

I took my honeycomb cornrows down Saturday night & did an overnight prepoo with Ojon's Tawanka cream. The next day I did a deep cleanse with Design Essentials poo. I then did a protein treatment with Aubrey Organics. After that I made a DC concoction with some leftover Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, Design Essentials DC, Coconut Oil & Olive Oil. I sat under a soft bonnet for 30 minutes & rinsed. I detangled with Qhemet's detangler. If you haven't tried it, you should. Not only does it melt the tangles, but my hair airdried feeling like silk. The girl that does my cornrows was so impressed with my hair, she was writing everything down. 

I did learn, though, that I'm not moisturizing my hair enough daily. Because it's cornrowed & I just slap a wig on when I'm going somewhere, I've been getting lazy. So I made a moisturizer spray with aloe, rosewater glycerin & distilled water. I get my hair good & wet with it & when I'm in the house, my hair is baggied. Also, I learned that 4 weeks is the limit with me & these cornrows. I had a few very small sections that were trying to matte. If I had've gone any longer, I would've been in trouble. 

My next rebraid will be January 7th. I'm about an inch from BSL. Hope to be BSL when I take these out & if not I know I should be BSL in February. HHG ladies...


----------



## Harina (Dec 8, 2009)

i actuall remembered a challenge I signed up for. Yay!

Startic pics: These were actually taken over a month ago. 












Twists installed- A little over a week ago


----------



## Harina (Dec 8, 2009)

double post!


----------



## kandigyrl (Dec 8, 2009)

Count me in. Will be getting braids installed later this month (not sure which kind yet). Will post starting pic later this month as well.


----------



## epiphany braids (Dec 8, 2009)

Mz.Perfect said:


> How did the OCT workout for you? What was your regi? So, I'm hoping it works. I'm acutally seeing growth on my edges with the MT though. At least I think I am. They look fuller. Keep me updated on the box braid do's. I going to try my best not to look like a mop head all year.


 
Hey Mz. Perfect

The OCT worked good for me, I think I messed up because I was mixing it with the MT. The OCT can be used on your whole head like a DC thou, that is how i plan to use it when i get over paying 60+ for a 16oz anorexic bottle 

The MT will def thicken up your hair,, I was using it on my edges but started to see 2 bald patches on the top of my hair line where my widows peak is, so I stop using it on the edges.

I will def keep you posted on the braids. I plan on getting them done the day or first weekend in Jan 2010


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 9, 2009)

kandigyrl said:


> Count me in. Will be getting braids installed later this month (not sure which kind yet). Will post starting pic later this month as well.



*Happy to have you on board **kandigyrl...........*


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 9, 2009)

How long should someone keeps there braids on?


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 9, 2009)

1. Does washing the braids(w/extention) weekly cause it to become frizzy? if so how to you manage it?
2. Does weekly washing of braids cause it to become loose?


----------



## djkforeal (Dec 9, 2009)

I know I have gotten a head start on this challenge but lord knows I need it! I washed and conditoned my hair on Sunday 12/6 and then I oiled my scalp with JBCO after putting Giovanni Direct Leave in on my hair, then I put some whipped shea butter on my ends and started braiding. I have posted pictures of the final results, and I know they are not the best but I am still trying to perfect this craft. I just pinned them up in the back because they hang down kind of long and I plan on wearing my lace wig over these so it really don't matter how they look just as long as it's braided... I have mentioned before that I am in 3 challenges that all compliment each other and is what I wanted to do in the first place, braid my hair, hide my natural hair and grow my nape and edges. I have not posted a starting length pic yet but hopefully soon. That's about all for now, I think...bye.


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 9, 2009)

bumping, for replies


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a question for those who braid their hair without extensions and then hide it under a wig. How do you keep your hair under the wig? Do you moisturize your hair with leave ins and stuff in the morning and then put a wig over it? Wouldn’t that itch a lot? I want to try this method as well during the braid challenge if possible. TIA.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 10, 2009)

djkforeal said:


> I know I have gotten a head start on this challenge but lord knows I need it! I washed and conditoned my hair on Sunday 12/6 and then I oiled my scalp with JBCO after putting Giovanni Direct Leave in on my hair, then I put some whipped shea butter on my ends and started braiding. I have posted pictures of the final results, and I know they are not the best but I am still trying to perfect this craft. I just pinned them up in the back because they hang down kind of long and I plan on wearing my lace wig over these so it really don't matter how they look just as long as it's braided... I have mentioned before that I am in 3 challenges that all compliment each other and is what I wanted to do in the first place, braid my hair, hide my natural hair and grow my nape and edges. I have not posted a starting length pic yet but hopefully soon. That's about all for now, I think...bye.



I just saw your post after I already posted my question . How do you keep your hair under the wig as per daily moisturisation? When you do your weekly wash, do you undo the braids, wash and then redo them or wash with braids in? TIA


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 10, 2009)

joseelie said:


> How long should someone keeps there braids on?



*Are you refering to braids with extension, if so then it is better to keep it in no longer than two months, leaving it in longer than that may lead to matting and tangling*. *I think some leave it in longer than that without problems. Hope I was able to help, am still in the learning stage where braids is concerned. *


----------



## Minnie (Dec 11, 2009)

joseelie said:


> 1. Does washing the braids(w/extention) weekly cause it to become frizzy? if so how to you manage it?
> 2. Does weekly washing of braids cause it to become loose?


 
Washing braids (w/extensions) can cause them to become frizzy.  It all depend on what type of briads and your washing technique.  I have found that using a applicator bottle with diluted shampoo makes the braids last longer.  Individuals braids last longer than cornrows.  I leave my braids in for 3 weeks (individual) and 1-2 week (cornrows), but I shampoo/co at least twice a week.  hth


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 11, 2009)

lafani said:


> I just saw your post after I already posted my question . How do you keep your hair under the wig as per daily moisturisation? When you do your weekly wash, do you undo the braids, wash and then redo them or wash with braids in? TIA


 
I, too, am wearing cornrows under a lace front wig. I have my hair cornrowed in a honeycomb style. For daily moisture: at 1st I was spraying my hair & scalp with braid spray & spraying it with diluted Infusium 23 every other day (per www.growafrohairlong.com ). I'm trying to use more natural products so now I spray it with a mix of aloe vera, rosewater glycerin & distilled water. Also, I baggy when I'm not wearing my wig.

I wash weekly but I don't take my braids down. I dilute poo in a spray bottle & spray my scalp then pour the rest all over my hair. I also DC with the cornrows in.

I get my cornrows redone every 30 days. When I take them down, I do a protein treatment & DC. 

HTH...


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 15, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I, too, am wearing cornrows under a lace front wig. I have my hair cornrowed in a honeycomb style. For daily moisture: at 1st I was spraying my hair & scalp with braid spray & spraying it with diluted Infusium 23 every other day (per www.growafrohairlong.com ). I'm trying to use more natural products so now I spray it with a mix of aloe vera, rosewater glycerin & distilled water. Also, I baggy when I'm not wearing my wig.
> 
> I wash weekly but I don't take my braids down. I dilute poo in a spray bottle & spray my scalp then pour the rest all over my hair. I also DC with the cornrows in.
> 
> ...



Yes it does. Thanks.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok I'm joining this challenge. I decided the other day to spend 2010 in extensions 85% of the time. So sign me up. I'm going to braid with synthetic braids (self-installed) and kinky twists. I'm going to take one week breaks in between braids to do thorough cleansing/clarifying/DCing, etc. My length check will be in November when I get a blow out (an annual thing for me). I'm going to shampoo and DC my braids once a week. Moisturize with CD Marguerite's magic and Oyin Handmade's Juices and Berries daily. Greasing my scalp with sulfur 8.

Current style is in avatar. Last length check was second pic in my siggie

HHG everyone!


----------



## Ms.London (Dec 15, 2009)

...id like to be a part of this challenge...thanks!


----------



## lollyoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Please sign me in for the challenge. Currently in braids, this braids will be 2 weeks on friday. I will post pictures around mid january.


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll be back before the end of the year with my starting length pic.

2010 is almost here


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 16, 2009)

purplepeace79 said:


> Ok I'm joining this challenge. I decided the other day to spend 2010 in extensions 85% of the time. So sign me up. I'm going to braid with synthetic braids (self-installed) and kinky twists. I'm going to take one week breaks in between braids to do thorough cleansing/clarifying/DCing, etc. My length check will be in November when I get a blow out (an annual thing for me). I'm going to shampoo and DC my braids once a week. Moisturize with CD Marguerite's magic and Oyin Handmade's Juices and Berries daily. Greasing my scalp with sulfur 8.
> 
> Current style is in avatar. Last length check was second pic in my siggie
> 
> HHG everyone!





Ms.London said:


> ...id like to be a part of this challenge...thanks!





lollyoo said:


> Please sign me in for the challenge. Currently in braids, this braids will be 2 weeks on friday. I will post pictures around mid january.



***Welcome to the challenge ladies.....*


----------



## nappystorm (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes. I will be dropping in on the Africans this weekend


----------



## Foufie (Dec 16, 2009)

I can not wait to start the 2010 Challenges!!!


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 17, 2009)

nappystorm said:


> Yes, yes, yes. I will be dropping in on the Africans this weekend



***Welcome nappystorm..........*


----------



## seraphinelle (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, I will join this.

It will keep my hands out of my hair... and will let me get to one year post and then I can decide what to do after that.. 

Just don't know what kind of braid style I want...


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a tiny question please. Do y'all think it's ok to pre-poo your hair for a few hours after taking out braids and detangling? I’d be doing this with coconut oil & evoo. Or I should just go on to wash, protein and DC and bypass the pre-poo and add the oils into the DC? TIA.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 17, 2009)

lafani said:


> I have a tiny question please. Do y'all think it's ok to pre-poo your hair for a few hours after taking out braids and detangling? I’d be doing this with coconut oil & evoo. Or I should just go on to wash, protein and DC and bypass the pre-poo and add the oils into the DC? TIA.


 
I think you should be fine as long as you detangle & get the shed hairs out first. Whenever I take mine down, I detangle & then do an overnight prepoo. HTH...


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 17, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I think you should be fine as long as you detangle & get the shed hairs out first. Whenever I take mine down, I detangle & then do an overnight prepoo. HTH...



Thank you


----------



## Minnie (Dec 18, 2009)

My dd got her hair braided in June with medium sized individuals.  When she left in late August, the braids need to be redone.  When she came home for Thanksgiving, she still had the same braids.  She was only here for 2 days, I didn't force her to taking them down.  When she arrived on Sunday....she had the same braids  This time, I told we are taking this mess down.  We soaked her hair in castor oil and sat her under the steamer daily from Mon- Wed.  Thursday evening we start trying to take them down using a pin because they were matted.  The steamer that usually works for me....didin't work for her, but I never left my hair up that long.  Anyway we ran out of castor oil and we ended up using the coconut oil I had for months and never used.  This stuff worked sooooo well  We put a little on the knot (solid) then kept rubbing it in.  Some braids we still had to score with the pin (didn't poke all the way through) then they pulled apart pretty easily.  This girl that has neglected her hair for months, hardly lost any hair.  It still took 2 hrs to take 40 braids(1/3) down.  Hopefully when I get home today, she will be finished.   Coconut is now my fav.  

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow that's amazing. I bet she retained alot from the style though. At least she knows better to not leave them in for so long.


----------



## dany06 (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to join. I'll post my starting pic in the morning. Im excited about this. I've been meaning to do the crown and glory method for some time now. I did it in the past and it worked. I guess I got sick of braids and wanted to try to do something to my hair. Right now Im at that stage where I have enough hair that I have the illusion I can do all types of cute styles with it. Sadly, my hair is too short and the more I mess with it beside doing rollersets the more I damage my hair. I'd rather keep my hair in braids and save me from myself. 

Like I said I'll be following the crown and glory method. This time I will be following it to a T, well almost. I even bought 100% kanekalon hair and took off the alkaline base. I've never done those thing before iwhen attempting  the C&G. I always used toyokalon or synthetic  hair and totally skipped removing the alkaline base.  The only difference I will be making is the time between braids. I will only be out of individual for 2 weeks tops. And during the time Im out of individuals I will be in cornrows or a french braid. 

i cant wait to start. After taking my beginning picture I will be putting in my braids.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I started the challenge early and already have a set of small braids (sans extensions in) This will be a better starting point than the picture I already posted. I braided this set with just shea and aloe gel. It's pretty frizzy and I was too heavy handed with some of the braids (some of them feel stiff) but overall it's decent.


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 20, 2009)

seraphinelle said:


> Ok, I will join this.
> 
> It will keep my hands out of my hair... and will let me get to one year post and then I can decide what to do after that..
> 
> Just don't know what kind of braid style I want...





dany06 said:


> I want to join. I'll post my starting pic in the morning. Im excited about this. I've been meaning to do the crown and glory method for some time now. I did it in the past and it worked. I guess I got sick of braids and wanted to try to do something to my hair. Right now Im at that stage where I have enough hair that I have the illusion I can do all types of cute styles with it. Sadly, my hair is too short and the more I mess with it beside doing rollersets the more I damage my hair. I'd rather keep my hair in braids and save me from myself.
> 
> Like I said I'll be following the crown and glory method. This time I will be following it to a T, well almost. I even bought 100% kanekalon hair and took off the alkaline base. I've never done those thing before iwhen attempting  the C&G. I always used toyokalon or synthetic  hair and totally skipped removing the alkaline base.  The only difference I will be making is the time between braids. I will only be out of individual for 2 weeks tops. And during the time Im out of individuals I will be in cornrows or a french braid.
> 
> i cant wait to start. After taking my beginning picture I will be putting in my braids.




 *Welcome on board ladies*..............


----------



## Prinncipality (Dec 20, 2009)

oops forgot my starting pics.......


----------



## dany06 (Dec 20, 2009)

Im so sorry if these pictures turn out to be huge, but I dont know how to do adjust them. These pictures are with my hair damp. I have telaxed hair so I tried to brush it out some but it just shrinks back up. Im really not in the mood to use heat on my hair to make it look presentable. I will be putting m braids in later tonight


----------



## Foufie (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought I would be braiding my hair this weekend, but that will be postponed until next week.


----------



## Misseyl (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll start putting in my braids on December 28th.. I self braid so this will take me all day.  Can't wait.  I'm going to wash and apply Bone Marrow treatment overnight, then before braiding, I'm gonna put in Profectiv Healthy ends and Root Healthy to hair before braiding.  

I'm wishing everyone on this challenge a very successful journey.  Hope everyone gets the hair they desire and more.  Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## tricie (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi, ladies, 

I'm in!  I've had in micros for a while, but plan on getting them out the end of this month, and getting them put back sometime in January!  I have about 4" of new natural hair (not BCing), and love it so far!


----------



## Mattie26 (Dec 22, 2009)

Saving my spot will post when i get off work. But plz sign me up for this one. I have to get my hair right this year. Thanks


ETA:
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr231/mlystvnsn/EMILY073-1.jpg


----------



## shunemite (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm getting braids on Dec 26th


----------



## CherieMarie (Dec 22, 2009)

OK count me in. I plan on wearing braids for most of 2010 with breaks in between.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 22, 2009)

winnettag said:


> I would like to join!
> I'm in braids now, so I'll post my starting pic in December.
> I'll be alternating between individuals w/extensions and cornrows under a wig.


 
And here's my starting pic:


----------



## ycj1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Pls sign me up! I plan on keeping them for 2 yrs!


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 22, 2009)

tricie said:


> Hi, ladies,
> 
> I'm in!  I've had in micros for a while, but plan on getting them out the end of this month, and getting them put back sometime in January!  I have about 4" of new natural hair (not BCing), and love it so far!





Mattie26 said:


> Saving my spot will post when i get off work. But plz sign me up for this one. I have to get my hair right this year. Thanks





CherieMarie said:


> OK count me in. I plan on wearing braids for most of 2010 with breaks in between.





ycj1 said:


> Pls sign me up! I plan on keeping them for 2 yrs!



***Welcome to the challenge ladies.....*


----------



## ycj1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Minnie said:


> My dd got her hair braided in June with medium sized individuals. When she left in late August, the braids need to be redone. When she came home for Thanksgiving, she still had the same braids. She was only here for 2 days, I didn't force her to taking them down. When she arrived on Sunday....she had the same braids This time, I told we are taking this mess down. We soaked her hair in castor oil and sat her under the steamer daily from Mon- Wed. Thursday evening we start trying to take them down using a pin because they were matted. The steamer that usually works for me....didin't work for her, but I never left my hair up that long. Anyway we ran out of castor oil and we ended up using the coconut oil I had for months and never used. This stuff worked sooooo well We put a little on the knot (solid) then kept rubbing it in. Some braids we still had to score with the pin (didn't poke all the way through) then they pulled apart pretty easily. This girl that has neglected her hair for months, hardly lost any hair. It still took 2 hrs to take 40 braids(1/3) down. Hopefully when I get home today, she will be finished. Coconut is now my fav.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
I am so glad you shared this info because I had my individual braids in since 21 Nov and they are matted already. I am not taking them out til 21 Jan which will be my 2 mo. mark. I had no idea how I was going to deal with taking them out especially being so tenderheaded. Thanks so much about how well the coconut oil worked on yr dd hair. I will definitely try this method.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 22, 2009)

ycj1 said:


> I am so glad you shared this info because I had my individual braids in since 21 Nov and they are matted already. I am not taking them out til 21 Jan which will be my 2 mo. mark. I had no idea how I was going to deal with taking them out especially being so tenderheaded. Thanks so much about how well the coconut oil worked on yr dd hair. I will definitely try this method.



Do you think the matting is from product buildup or rinsing your hair too much?


----------



## ycj1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Someone please join me and give Minnie an applause and a standing O!  Minnie your were absolutely correct about the coconut oil. I took a braid out that was matted and used the coconut oil working it through as per yr instructions and it seemed as though the matting melted away!

It's better I think than using the detanglers and more cost effective.

You are my hero girl! Seriously!

Thanks so much for sharing that with us. 

It will be helpful to alot of ladies in this challenge. That's for sure!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 22, 2009)

Someone mentioned this product on another thread. Supposedly you can undo dreads with this. I get matting after just 4 weeks but not bad enough to order this but if I decided to do a long term sew-in I would definitely get some.

http://www.takedownproducts.com/index.php

BTW Winnettag, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## mocha.li (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm going to start taking my braids down Dec 29th..I will wash, deep condition and do my first henna treatment and then I will do cornrows and wear my first wig, hehehe. I can't wait to see what my hair looks like, I've missed it.


----------



## PaleoChick (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey all. I was planning to get cornrows so I have the wig option. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to shampoo and DC with cornrows? 
Should I get the braid shampoo?


----------



## Twix (Dec 26, 2009)

Count me in please! =) Will update this post in a jiff.

ETA: I will be attempting tree braids on myself here within a week or so. Will update with a picture once I get either those or regular individuals done...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 26, 2009)

SunkistDiva said:


> Hey all. I was planning to get cornrows so I have the wig option. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to shampoo and DC with cornrows?
> Should I get the braid shampoo?


 
I dilute poo in a 24oz  cup of water and pour over my head and repeat with the conditioner.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Dec 26, 2009)

I removed my micros because the hair didnt blend well with mine and after one wash it was a mess, so I installed some long kinky twists










I'm so glad I can do this stuff myself because I have the SHORTEST attention span with hair styles lol

I'm ready ladies! All year, I'm trying to stay braided/twisted up!!


----------



## PaleoChick (Dec 26, 2009)

Firstborn2 said:


> I dilute poo in a 24oz  cup of water and pour over my head and repeat with the conditioner.



Thanks. Will ixnay the braid shampoo.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 27, 2009)

SunkistDiva said:


> Hey all. I was planning to get cornrows so I have the wig option. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to shampoo and DC with cornrows?
> Should I get the braid shampoo?


 
I'm in cornrows under a wig & I dilute a few capfuls of poo in a spray bottle with bearable hot water. I spray it all over my scalp. Then I pour the rest all over my cornrows & rinse.

I don't dilute my DC though. I just slather it all over my braids & either let it sit w/ or w/o heat & rinse. Sometimes I use a big pot of nettle tea to rinse the conditioner out. 

HTH...


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 27, 2009)

Twix said:


> Count me in please! =) Will update this post in a jiff.
> 
> ETA: I will be attempting tree braids on myself here within a week or so. Will update with a picture once I get either those or regular individuals done...



***Welcome Twix.........*


----------



## 2inspireU (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm doing pixie braids on myself and it is taking forever, and I will not be looking forward to the take down of these braids...


----------



## bemajor (Dec 27, 2009)

anyone know any good AND affordable braiders in miami?


----------



## djkforeal (Dec 28, 2009)

lafani said:


> I just saw your post after I already posted my question . How do you keep your hair under the wig as per daily moisturisation? When you do your weekly wash, do you undo the braids, wash and then redo them or wash with braids in? TIA


 
Hi lafani, I am sooooo sorry that I have not responded to your questions until now, but I don't know how to sign up for email notifications when someone posts a reply to my post, but don't think I am ingnoring you.  Well, I keep my hair moisturized with unrefined whipped shea butter and let me tell you that stuff will have your hair mositurized for a week if you put a proper amount in.  So I don't feel I need to moisturize daily when I use shea butter and JBCO before attaching my lace wig.  When I day if off, about every 3-4 days I just put HE long term relationship on the ends then seal with JBCO.  The last set of braids I did, as shown in my last reply, lasted me for 2 1/2 weeks and I could have gone longer but I wanted to flat iron it and trim it for Christmas.  When I wash or cowash my hair, it is with the braids in, and I just put the condish on and let it sit for a couple of minutes then rinse it out going in the direction of the braids so they are not too fuzzy.  If you are wearing a regular wig you can take it off every night and moisturize by spritzing some braid spray on your scalp and I have a color applicator bottle from Sally's that I put my JBCO in so that I can easily apply it to my scalp without the mess.  When I self braid my natural hair I plan on leaving them in for 3-4 weeks then take down and deep condition my hair and re-braid.  I hope this helps and is not too late.


----------



## maghreblover (Dec 28, 2009)

Got my braids in about a week ago! all set and ready to go  i'll bhe keeping them in till the end of february


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Dec 28, 2009)

Can I still join this challenge although my braids might be in after the 3rd?

ETA: Nevermind, my braids will be in this wednesday!


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 28, 2009)

Please add me!! I wear braids under my wigs. I'm still at APL so I'll use my siggy as my starting picture. I have more recent pics. in my fotki. thanks


----------



## shunemite (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got my braids put in! Ready and excited!


----------



## kandigyrl (Dec 28, 2009)

Got my kinky twists put in today


----------



## naturalepiphany (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey ladies the last pic is my starting pic in my siggy and I'm officially apl (Stretched Twist Pic on Blog) Right now I am wearing twists in my natural hair. Until the beginning of the year when I will probably put some more braids in.


----------



## Foufie (Dec 29, 2009)

I am installing individuals. Half the way done. Not too bad, went rather quickly watching Monday Night Football. I will finish the rest in the morning and post a pic!  Also will there be a Braid Challenge Chat thread at the first of the year??? Anyway excited to get 2-10 popping, plus practice makes perfect since I will be installing these a lot more.


----------



## Foufie (Dec 29, 2009)

Also I am not sure what type of regi you follow while in braids....but I follow Crown and Glory and I have not had ANY problems with matting or build up. My braids are removed quite easily.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 29, 2009)

I will take my cornrows down next week & get them redone. I will post some pics then.


----------



## trufashionfreak (Dec 29, 2009)

CAN u Please add me to this challenge???!!!


----------



## goodies (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in!!! I will post pictures before Jan 1st.


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in I have been looking for a braid challenge. I plan on getting my hair braid soon.
I will check in with length pics later. Yay I'm excited. This is my last challenge for the year

Where are my manner could you please add me?


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 29, 2009)

Foufie said:


> Also I am not sure what type of regi you follow while in braids....but I follow Crown and Glory and I have not had ANY problems with matting or build up. My braids are removed quite easily.


 

How long are you keeping your braids in? Are you crown of glory products? I'm considering using this method as well.
TIA


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 29, 2009)

*SkolarStar* said:


> Can I still join this challenge although my braids might be in after the 3rd?
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, my braids will be in this wednesday!





aa9746 said:


> Please add me!! I wear braids under my wigs. I'm still at APL so I'll use my siggy as my starting picture. I have more recent pics. in my fotki. thanks





trufashionfreak said:


> CAN u Please add me to this challenge???!!!





goodies said:


> I'm in!!! I will post pictures before Jan 1st.





determineddiva said:


> I'm in I have been looking for a braid challenge. I plan on getting my hair braid soon.
> I will check in with length pics later. Yay I'm excited. This is my last challenge for the year
> 
> Where are my manner could you please add me?



 *Welcome on board ladies*..............


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 29, 2009)

djkforeal said:


> Hi lafani, I am sooooo sorry that I have not responded to your questions until now, but I don't know how to sign up for email notifications when someone posts a reply to my post, but don't think I am ingnoring you.  Well, I keep my hair moisturized with unrefined whipped shea butter and let me tell you that stuff will have your hair mositurized for a week if you put a proper amount in.  So I don't feel I need to moisturize daily when I use shea butter and JBCO before attaching my lace wig.  When I day if off, about every 3-4 days I just put HE long term relationship on the ends then seal with JBCO.  The last set of braids I did, as shown in my last reply, lasted me for 2 1/2 weeks and I could have gone longer but I wanted to flat iron it and trim it for Christmas.  When I wash or cowash my hair, it is with the braids in, and I just put the condish on and let it sit for a couple of minutes then rinse it out going in the direction of the braids so they are not too fuzzy.  If you are wearing a regular wig you can take it off every night and moisturize by spritzing some braid spray on your scalp and I have a color applicator bottle from Sally's that I put my JBCO in so that I can easily apply it to my scalp without the mess.  When I self braid my natural hair I plan on leaving them in for 3-4 weeks then take down and deep condition my hair and re-braid.  I hope this helps and is not too late.



No it's not too late. Thanks a lot


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok here are some pics of my hair currently. I plan on washing & conditioning  my hair once a week. I will apply my own moisturizing mix, use shea butter and olive oil to seal. I will alternate individuals, and corn rolls.  I plan on using human hair. I would like to do micro's but they don't agree with my hairline As you can clearly see . If anyone has any pictures of styles I can do, that won't reek havoc on my edges, please share. 

I will also be using JBCO . I hope I can stick with challenge I get bored with braids after awhile. I will definitely need all of you support.


----------



## Foufie (Dec 29, 2009)

determineddiva said:


> How long are you keeping your braids in? Are you crown of glory products? I'm considering using this method as well.
> TIA


 
Yes I am using the recommended Infusium 23 and I use "Better Braids" brand of braid spray. When I am ready to wash I use braid shampoo (I only wash about every two weeks, once a week if I worked out real hard).

I keep my braids about 6-8 weeks. 6 being min and 8 being max.

This is my third set of braids using her method and I get great growth, well conditioned and manageable hair when the braids come down.

HTH


----------



## kinkipt_85 (Dec 29, 2009)

i would love to join this challenge! i'm currently rocking yarn braids/ genie locs till feb or so.


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 29, 2009)

kinkipt_85 said:


> i would love to join this challenge! i'm currently rocking yarn braids/ genie locs till feb or so.



 *Welcome on board **kinkipt_85.........................*


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 29, 2009)

January is nearing and I can't find anyone to braid my hair.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in!  I've never worn braids longer than 3-4 weeks and only 2-3x in my lifetime.  I might need some help.


----------



## kandigyrl (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is a pic of my kinky twist. Starting pic in siggy.


----------



## jazii (Dec 30, 2009)

my hair is already in braids. Can I still join???


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd love to join! Just got by braids last week! Starting point:
The back is in frizzy twists but you get the length!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is my starting length Im currently in a sew in


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 30, 2009)

determineddiva said:


> How long are you keeping your braids in? Are you crown of glory products? I'm considering using this method as well.
> TIA



I use crown and glory method too. Started this in November and took out the braids in December. It was very easy to take out and I had no dreads or matting and my edges were fine. The only issue I have is saturating the braids in infusium 23 & braid spray everyday can get pretty expensive. I go through a bottle of braid spray in a few days so I have another mixture of spring water, giovanni direct leave in, bodyshop honey moisturiser and some vitamin e oil. I alternate this with the infusium 23 and braid spray mix. I also massage my scalp with a tiny amount of olive oil mixed with peppermint oil for about 5-10 mins a few times a week. I love the tingly sensation. I just put my braids back in after a 2 week rest and will be keeping this one for 2 months. HTH.


----------



## determineddiva (Dec 30, 2009)

lafani said:


> I use crown and glory method too. Started this in November and took out the braids in December. It was very easy to take out and I had no dreads or matting and my edges were fine. The only issue I have is saturating the braids in infusium 23 & braid spray everyday can get pretty expensive. I go through a bottle of braid spray in a few days so I have another mixture of spring water, giovanni direct leave in, bodyshop honey moisturiser and some vitamin e oil. I alternate this with the infusium 23 and braid spray mix. I also massage my scalp with a tiny amount of olive oil mixed with peppermint oil for about 5-10 mins a few times a week. I love the tingly sensation. I just put my braids back in after a 2 week rest and will be keeping this one for 2 months. HTH.


 
Thanks I was wondering about the cost.  I will give it a try see how it works. BTW what type of braids do you wear? I'm looking for pics of styls that wont be damaging to my edges.

TIA


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 30, 2009)

determineddiva said:


> Thanks I was wondering about the cost.  I will give it a try see how it works. BTW what type of braids do you wear? I'm looking for pics of styls that wont be damaging to my edges.
> 
> TIA



I wear medium sized braids and I tell the stylist in a very ferocious and forceful voice not to pull the hair around my edges and to leave the fine hair in front alone. Attached are pictures of the braids I took out 2 weeks ago. The one I have on now is cornrowed in front but the camera cord isn't here so I can't upload. Will try to put that on for you tomorrow.


----------



## trinigal27 (Dec 30, 2009)

NJoy said:


> I'm in!  I've never worn braids longer than 3-4 weeks and only 2-3x in my lifetime.  I might need some help.





jazii said:


> my hair is already in braids. Can I still join???





song_of_serenity said:


> I'd love to join! Just got by braids last week! Starting point:
> The back is in frizzy twists but you get the length!



 *Welcome on board ladies*..............


----------



## Opulence (Dec 30, 2009)

I would like to join. I am getting kinky twists on Thursday Dec 31st.

I will take starting pics tonight after I wash and blow dry.


----------



## Foufie (Dec 31, 2009)

I finally finished my braids!!! They are O K, a little frizzy, but nothing a scarf and braid spray can't fix. The plan is to redo a section every few weeks to keep them fresh!

What do ya'll think?


----------



## djkforeal (Dec 31, 2009)

These are too cute.  If you didn't say you did them yourself, I would think a professional or the Africans gave you the hook up.  Great job!


----------



## Foufie (Dec 31, 2009)

djkforeal said:


> These are too cute. If you didn't say you did them yourself, I would think a professional or the Africans gave you the hook up. Great job!


 
Thank you! I am sort of excited.


----------



## lovelyone80 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am getting kinky twists tomorrow.
I did update my fotki wiht a starting length:

http:www.fotki.com/lovelyone80


----------



## JessCNU (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey ladies... I'm about 99.5% sure i'm transitioning so I've decided to get braids (this saturday) So I have a question..

what are you ladies going to be putting on your baids/scalp on a daily basis? or are you putting anything on them at all. I don't want my hair to get gummy or have alot of build up. Any ideas? Thanks!!


----------



## Prinncipality (Dec 31, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> January is nearing and I can't find anyone to braid my hair.



Me too. Im sad. Plus my car broke down so I'm looking for someone cheap. LOL.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Dec 31, 2009)

Add me! I put my braids in on monday. Have been doing crown and glory for ages so I might as well join this challenge. I am looking to be bsl this time next yr (I am currently APL)


----------



## Marhia (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm going to join the challenge. I was only going to do 6 mths but since i've decided to transition anyway i'll go the full year. I have in yarn braids/genie locs put these in, on dec 15th.


----------



## Foufie (Jan 1, 2010)

Marhia said:


> I'm going to join the challenge. I was only going to do 6 mths but since i've decided to transition anyway i'll go the full year. I have in yarn braids/genie locs put these in, on dec 15th.


 

I like


----------



## Marhia (Jan 1, 2010)

Foufie said:


> I like


thanks hun


----------



## Foufie (Jan 1, 2010)

JessCNU said:


> Hey ladies... I'm about 99.5% sure i'm transitioning so I've decided to get braids (this saturday) So I have a question..
> 
> what are you ladies going to be putting on your baids/scalp on a daily basis? or are you putting anything on them at all. I don't want my hair to get gummy or have alot of build up. Any ideas? Thanks!!


 

I swear by crown and glory method. Conditioned, sort, healthy hair and no gummy build up. I only spray my braids every two or three days. HTH


----------



## Foufie (Jan 1, 2010)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> Add me! I put my braids in on monday. Have been doing crown and glory for ages so I might as well join this challenge. I am looking to be bsl this time next yr (I am currently APL)


 
WOW great job!


----------



## Marhia (Jan 1, 2010)

Foufie said:


> I swear by crown and glory method. Conditioned, sort, healthy hair and no gummy build up. I only spray my braids every two or three days. HTH


dont you just love it


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 1, 2010)

Opulence said:


> I would like to join. I am getting kinky twists on Thursday Dec 31st.
> 
> I will take starting pics tonight after I wash and blow dry.





Austro-Afrikana said:


> Add me! I put my braids in on monday. Have been doing crown and glory for ages so I might as well join this challenge. I am looking to be bsl this time next yr (I am currently APL)




 *Welcome on board ladies*.............. *Happy New Year! To all and I do hope that all reach their hair goal and other goals this year. All the best, have fun, happy hair growing. Am going to install my braids today, shall post pics on Saturday.*


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 1, 2010)

mswinky said:


> Me too. Im sad. Plus my car broke down so I'm looking for someone cheap. LOL.



I think I found someone, she does my sister's weaves but I have no idea how much she charges. I hope it's not much, she's supposed to be doing my hair on sunday.


----------



## natstar (Jan 1, 2010)

I just took down my install last night so I am giving my hair about a week or two to rest then I will be putting in kinky twists. I hope I can still join


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 1, 2010)

natstar said:


> I just took down my install last night so I am giving my hair about a week or two to rest then I will be putting in kinky twists. I hope I can still join



 *Welcome on board **natstar.............*


----------



## GreenD (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok so on New Year's Eve I took out my 2 month old braids and washed and stuff, and I just finished these today. So here's my starting pics. I'll re-do these every two months or as needed. I'll be wearing a wig until March when I do my one year nappiversary straighten, and then back into braids. 

I've also added pics of my hair (nape & edges) straightend in Dec. 2009.

Happy New Year ladies!!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 1, 2010)

just got some individuals put in today!  i'm sooooo excited about this challenge!  i'm going to try to keep them in until mid to late march.  let's get it!


----------



## lovelyone80 (Jan 1, 2010)

i got my kinky twists today. braider only took 4 hours! i was happy.


----------



## PaleoChick (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are my braids. I plan to do this every 3 weeks or so at least through the summer, and I hope to be able to use my own hair soon after.
Just braid sheen, keratin mist, scalp oil (applied with QTips) and a takedown/shampoo in three weeks, then repeat.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 1, 2010)

For the ladies that are wearing cornrows under wigs, are you baggying? I try to keep my hair moist 24/7 but I won't lie, I get tired of the crunch from the plastic cap & I think DH is getting tired of it, too.


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 1, 2010)

I just wanted to give my starting length pic.  This was just a spur of the moment picture I asked a relative to take for me and they did not do the greatest job.  Also, I plan on getting a length check t-shirt in a light color because it's too difficult to see black hair on a dark background.  I am still looking on a decent price for the t-shirt.  I will be washing, deep conditioning and oiling my scalp on Sat. night, then I will re-braid my hair on Sun. and apply my protective style.  I would like to keep this set of braids in for about a month while co-washing and oiling my scalp weekly.
Happy New Year!


----------



## jazii (Jan 1, 2010)

I WANT IN. my hair is currently in braids!!!! and I do plan on braiding for a while to grow out my TWA!!!



MY BRAIDS NOW!


----------



## Eluv (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a bad habit of crying when its time to take down my braids, so I made them pretty large this time around. They will have to be redone about every two weeks.


----------



## Laela (Jan 1, 2010)

OP, I'm in., too!

Like SouthernStunner, I'll be doing C&G as well (with my natural). I braid my own hair but I won't be braiding it until mid-January; I'll post the pix then! 





SouthernStunner said:


> I am in!  I will post a pic later tomorrow.  I am actually getting box braids in the morning!  I am doing the C&G for all of 2010.


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 2, 2010)

Please sign me up.  Getting my hair cornrowed w extensions Jan 7 hair is in natural braid now routine is braids every 6 wks wash twice a week condition light oils take out deep condition trim every 3 months starting picture last one in sig


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 2, 2010)

jazii said:


> I WANT IN. my hair is currently in braids!!!! and I do plan on braiding for a while to grow out my TWA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MY BRAIDS NOW!





Laela said:


> OP, I'm in., too!
> 
> Like SouthernStunner, I'll be doing C&G as well (with my natural). I braid my own hair but I won't be braiding it until mid-January; I'll post the pix then!





softblackcotton said:


> Please sign me up.  Getting my hair cornrowed w extensions Jan 7 hair is in natural braid now routine is braids every 6 wks wash twice a week condition light oils take out deep condition trim every 3 months starting picture last one in sig



 *Welcome on board ladies*..............


----------



## Jozze (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi OP

I want in too! I am twisting  "my natural"  up today with extensions until March 3rd then I'll bun for a week or two so my hair can recover with pampering & strengthening treatments. Afterward I will re-twist with extensions for another two months and repeat the same cycle. 

My regimen: Daily moisturising 
                    Co-washing 2-3 times a week
                    Baking soda clarify wash 1 time a week before DC
                    DC with steamer 1 time week and bag over night. 

I will keep my twist covered in silk wrap (in a twist bun) 90% of time so I don't rub my ends -which is always possible with twist.  I've already taken the before pic and will post today if I can find my camera's usb cable.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 2, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Hi OP
> 
> I want in too! I am twisting  "my natural"  up today with extensions until March 3rd then I'll bun for a week or two so my hair can recover with pampering & strengthening treatments. Afterward I will re-twist with extensions for another two months and repeat the same cycle.
> 
> ...



 *Welcome on board.................*


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 2, 2010)

Bad news. The person who was supposed to braid my hair just cancelled on me *sigh*.


----------



## Jozze (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the welcome!
Here's the photo of my hair length as promised. I BC'd in July so I am very happy with the growth so far. I am still in the middle of twisting my hair  but I decided to take a quick pic with my old camera...I still can't find the USB cable for my new camera ...anyway-please excuse the bad quality


----------



## mocha.li (Jan 2, 2010)

I took out my micros for the new year.  I braided my hair up today.  I did cornrows in the front and single braids in the back.  I plan on wearing a wig over them and keep them in til next sunday.  I'll have to take a pic and post tomorrow


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR, Ladies!  Putting my braids in now.  I'm very excited about this challenge and look forward to putting up pics and seeing more of yours!

Editing to add: My profile pic was taken 2 weeks ago so, that's my starting length.


----------



## scooby's wife (Jan 2, 2010)

Just go my new set of Kinky Twist in today.. I am currently 6 months post relaxer and looking forward to this challenge..


----------



## scooby's wife (Jan 2, 2010)

picture of new twist in signature..


----------



## zenith (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay so this is my start up pic. DIY braids

 I will be wearing wigs and/or wraps.


----------



## Twix (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been having a horrendous time trying to get my individuals in. :/ My hair keeps sticking out of them or they're too loose... Not having done them in ages has made me lose my touch, I guess. Will be cornrowing it up under my wig until I can figure out what's going wrong. Sigh...


----------



## Jozze (Jan 4, 2010)

Twix said:


> I've been having a horrendous time trying to get my individuals in. :/ My hair keeps sticking out of them or they're too loose... Not having done them in ages has made me lose my touch, I guess. Will be cornrowing it up under my wig until I can figure out what's going wrong. Sigh...



I know the feeling ...I've had the same problem and I'm still doing mine after three days!  
So, keep your chin up and keep at it . With practice you'll get good doing them again.
BTW are you natural now? I think that was my main problem. I'm not use to twisting up my non-relaxed hair with extensions. So, I'm using a mixture of shea butter and aloe vera to smooth my ends down while twisting it with the extension and it's really working a treat!
HTH


----------



## CORBINS (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it too late for me to join?  I've been in braids since November.  Don't remember the day.


----------



## CORBINS (Jan 4, 2010)

Currently wearing individuals.  My normal braid style.  Spray with braid spray daily.  Wash whenever I feel it is necessary; mostly when my scalp starts to smell; 3 days.  I have not been doing so good with deep conditioning so I'll start getting up on that.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 4, 2010)

CORBINS said:


> Currently wearing individuals.  My normal braid style.  Spray with braid spray daily.  Wash whenever I feel it is necessary; mostly when my scalp starts to smell; 3 days.  I have not been doing so good with deep conditioning so I'll start getting up on that.


 *Welcome on board.................*


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Hello Ladies, welcome to the official start of the braid challenge, hope you all have fun and get lots of growth. I installed my first set of braids over the weekend, shall post pics tomorrow when I have a bit more time for taking pics. I shall be following the C&G technique.*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm planning to get my individuals done towards the end of January. Here is my starting length(january) pic


----------



## sexylonglegs (Jan 4, 2010)

Sign me up please.  I currently wear cornrows under my wigs now.  I get them re-done every 6-8 weeks.  My hair is growing nicely but when taking them out I have to be extra careful since I am keeping them in longer.


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 4, 2010)

I’m wearing box braids as of December 25th.  I will wash and condition every 2 weeks and apply a profectiv product to each hair strand as a protective measure.  Right now I'm feeling ambitious so I'm thinking that I'm going to wear braids until December of 2011.  After that devastating setback in October, I'm trying to give my hair a chance to grow back properly before applying another relaxer.  I guess I'll pretend that they are dreads so that I don't miss my hair too much.  

I will post pictures of my current length and my braided hair soon.  I have been trying to post pictures but my computer is moving too slow.  I guess I'm going to have to use the faster computer to load pictures up, something I didn't want to do because I don't want to slow down my new computer.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok.  I'm braided up and here's my pic.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jan 4, 2010)

Just did mine last night (without extensions)... I'll keep them in for 3 weeks:





Click to enlarge..


----------



## Twix (Jan 4, 2010)

Jozze said:


> I know the feeling ...I've had the same problem and I'm still doing mine after three days!
> So, keep your chin up and keep at it . With practice you'll get good doing them again.
> BTW are you natural now? I think that was my main problem. I'm not use to twisting up my non-relaxed hair with extensions. So, I'm using a mixture of shea butter and aloe vera to smooth my ends down while twisting it with the extension and it's really working a treat!
> HTH



It's relaxed; one side is underprocessed... I didn't do it bone straight. I think last time I used a gel to keep them in line, might have to try it again. Thanks for the advice and encouragement!


----------



## Marhia (Jan 4, 2010)

Twix said:


> It's relaxed; one side is underprocessed... I didn't do it bone straight. I think last time I used a gel to keep them in line, might have to try it again. Thanks for the advice and encouragement!


try using a lil aloe vera gel. works like a charm, well for me at least


----------



## neeki (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd like to join too, if it's not too late. May hair is already in braids so I'll post my starting pic when I take them out at them at the end of the month.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just checking in, redid my braids for the  New Years. I also did a hot oil treatment on sunday for wash day, may have to add that to my reggie for 2x mo


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to join! I got my crochet braids last week. I'd like to keep them till the end of February. Ill be using Nioxin Shampoo and Conditioner for chemically treated hair.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just got my braids last night!!! I'm so excited, I've never had single braids before.


----------



## stephluv (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello All,

  I still have my kinky twists in from late November so these need to be either redone or taken out. Ironically I've kept them covered for a few weeks under y scarf and I've been asked if I got them done over. Trust me they wouldn't be asking if they had seen the middle of my head lol. I did take out the extensions on my hairline so I will NOT be pulling my hair back unless I have my silk scarf with me. Been taking my vitamins, fish oil and Biotin pills. And massaging and greasing (that word makes me laugh cause my Haitian mother immediately comes to mind heehee) my scalp every other night or couple of nights. Might not put anymore extensions in cause I've had extensions in back to back since the end of August so I've had some type of hair extensions on my head for 4mths straight now with a few days break here and there. Don't want to lose my edges so definitely will just keep my own hair braided under a weave come February Vday. I'll keep ya'll posted but my scalp itchy so I'll be doing a wash and DC this weekend.

Keep up the support my LOVELY Queens and Kings!


----------



## Jozze (Jan 5, 2010)

Twix said:


> It's relaxed; one side is underprocessed... I didn't do it bone straight. I think last time I used a gel to keep them in line, might have to try it again. Thanks for the advice and encouragement!



You're welcome sweetie, anytime! I finally finished my twist last night, thank The Maker!  I'll take a pic sometime this week and upload it. How about you? Have you tried the aloe vera gel and shea buttter yet? It really helped me so much. 

I am now trying to decide if my twist are too long or not. They are hip length and everybody loves them but I find they are getting in my way so I'm bunning instead of wearing them loose. They aren't heavy because I used Arelle softex hair, which is very soft and light weight like human hair. I want to grow my hair to this length eventually so I guess wearing my twist this long gives me an idea of what it will be like. Anyway, I'll try it out for a week or two and see.


----------



## mocha.li (Jan 5, 2010)

I put braids in my hair saturday....nothing special b/c I wear a wig over them.  But I'm ready to re-do them. .. my hair starts looking rough very quick, idk?  I need to find somethng that will work and stick with it.


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay, so I removed my lace wig on Saturday night and washed and deep conditioned with Jason's Biotin Shampoo and African Blends Carrot Creme Conditioner along with some Moisture Milk. That combonation detangled very nicely and gave me great slip while I detangled with my extra wide tooth comb. I then applied Profectiv leave in treatment conditioner all over my hair then Profective temple, crown and nape balm to my scalp and sealed with JBCO and Jojoba oil. The next day, I put coconut oil on my hair then braided in about 9-10 cornrows to the side in the front and to the back from the crown to nape. I did not take pictures because I did not do a great enough job, but I did get the job done and reapplied my lace wig. I was sure not to pull to tightly and I know I acheived that because I did not have a headache like I do when licensed stylists braid my hair! I don't remember when we should do length checks but I am aiming for every 3 months or so so that I can see how bad I need a trim also. Not looking forward to that. I just trimmed about .5-1.0 inch and the results are my current avatar picture. Who said growing long hair was easy?


----------



## mstar (Jan 5, 2010)

Well ladies, I might be rethinking my participation in this challenge.

I LOVE my braids, but I went to a new hairdresser last week for a press, and he pointed out that I'm missing a nice chunk of hair on my right hairline. I hadn't even noticed! erplexed I have a 1-inch section that's smooth and bald like a baby's behind. 

My braider is very good--and I take excellent care of my braided hair--but somehow, this still happened to me. I will spend the next couple weeks figuring out how to proceed.

I'd really like to stay in braids until I hit APL in the spring, but I'm not willing to sacrifice my edges.


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been wearing my hair in braids underneath my wig until I get my sis to do my hair in micros. I have a question before I get them done. For the ladies that get micros what spritz do you use on your braids to help them stay? I hate pump it up! It dries out my hair and makes it itch like crazy. I need your suggestions. I want a spritz that does not have any alcohol. TIA


----------



## Laela (Jan 6, 2010)

Maracujá... your hair is GORGEOUS! I'm nowhere near that length but I hope to be ! whew...




Maracujá said:


> Bad news. The person who was supposed to braid my hair just cancelled on me *sigh*.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmm.  I see my hair peeking out of a couple braids.  I think I'm going to rebraid those.  Ah well...


----------



## Jozze (Jan 6, 2010)

mstar said:


> Well ladies, I might be rethinking my participation in this challenge.
> 
> I LOVE my braids, but I went to a new hairdresser last week for a press, and he pointed out that I'm missing a nice chunk of hair on my right hairline. I hadn't even noticed! erplexed I have a 1-inch section that's smooth and bald like a baby's behind.
> 
> ...



Aww sorry that's happened to you but don't fret, I had a similar thing happen after wearing a tight corn row for several weeks. I used Mega-Tek on my bald spot and it filled in within a few short weeks. I still use it a few times a week and the hair there has caught up with the rest of my edges, now you can't tell I ever had a bald patch. Give it a go!


----------



## Foufie (Jan 6, 2010)

DigitalRain said:


> I want to join! I got my crochet braids last week. I'd like to keep them till the end of February. Ill be using Nioxin Shampoo and Conditioner for chemically treated hair.


 

Totally forgot about crochet braids.....i think I want those next. yea.


----------



## Foufie (Jan 6, 2010)

just checking in. Been doing okay with c & g so far.  I have noticed they are looking a bit frizzy already from a week ago. I am gonna try and go another two before redoing any.


----------



## determineddiva (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok ladies I have my braids in since 1/1/10. Just have to get them upload to computer. I dont have my digital camera. Oh I know I will use someones camera phone. Ok I will post them sometime today


----------



## Twix (Jan 7, 2010)

Jozze said:


> You're welcome sweetie, anytime! I finally finished my twist last night, thank The Maker!  I'll take a pic sometime this week and upload it. How about you? Have you tried the aloe vera gel and shea buttter yet? It really helped me so much.
> 
> I am now trying to decide if my twist are too long or not. They are hip length and everybody loves them but I find they are getting in my way so I'm bunning instead of wearing them loose. They aren't heavy because I used Arelle softex hair, which is very soft and light weight like human hair. I want to grow my hair to this length eventually so I guess wearing my twist this long gives me an idea of what it will be like. Anyway, I'll try it out for a week or two and see.



Well, my hair is currently cornrowed under my wig.  Me and it weren't getting along, and I had to go back to work this week. But the good news is that I've gotten better at cornrowing! And that I have enough hair to cornrow!! Lol. My edges are a little :| though, so we'll have to see what's going on.


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it too late to join? I'm going to spending the next few days doing my braids and I will be good to go.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 7, 2010)

scooby's wife said:


> picture of new twist in signature..


 
Your twists look awesome!!!


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Jan 8, 2010)

I have new braids! (Pics Attached) They were put in Dec 30th. Something I find easy to do that keeps my moisture level up (winter dry in the north) is baggying my braids every night.  When I wake up I seal with evoo.  It's really helping me with the itches.


----------



## Marhia (Jan 8, 2010)

*SkolarStar* said:


> I have new braids! (Pics Attached) They were put in Dec 30th. Something I find easy to do that keeps my moisture level up (winter dry in the north) is baggying my braids every night.  When I wake up I seal with evoo.  It's really helping me with the itches.


i find that moisture is my friend too, i baggy at night as well, with EVCO. when i redid my edges I had minimal shedding a very little build up, it was great.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Your braids are cute SkolarStar, did you do them yourself?


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jan 8, 2010)

I took out my tree braids last weekend and am having some more micros installed until March. Can't wait to get back to hardcore C&Ging!


----------



## Anew (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm in if not too late. I'm getting some individuals done on the 13th.. I think I'll keep those in for maybe 2 months then I "plan" on doing the BC and growing from there. The plan is to stay in braids/twists with extensions for all of 2010 for 2 months at a time, 1 month out. While out, plait my hair or corn row it and wear a half wig until its time to braid again. 

Here's my starting pic, taken in November. Same as my siggy obviously but I doubt I had much growth, if any its probably not that noticeable. At any rate, it doesn't matter what it looks like now since I plan to BC in a few months. So as to follow rules, here it is

Blow dry and flat iron (4 months post)






This was more recent, just a blow dry


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Welcome on board ladies.................*


----------



## Anew (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the add trini!


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kusare said:


> Do you think the matting is from product buildup or rinsing your hair too much?


 
Yes I definitely think it's from the product buildup being me oiling my scalp every day and spraying it with the braid spray! But I can't go without oiling my scalp! It is really very dry. Even when I had a relaxer in I tried not oiling my scalp but my scalp had other plans!


----------



## Foufie (Jan 8, 2010)

Do ya'll think it is okay to use a MN mixture (applicator bottle of course) while in braids??


----------



## Arian (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay!  Thanks for adding me....ok, I will post my first install on Jan 16.


Kinky twists!


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 8, 2010)

*My starting point and braids are in my sig. I just have to even out the braids a bit, shall do that over the weekend.*


----------



## Arian (Jan 8, 2010)

Uh oh---I'm sorry I missed this.  I didn't know it had already started.  I'll edit my siggy...


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 8, 2010)

i want to join 
ive had my braids since before jan 4


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I had in my box braids with no extensions for two weeks before some were matting up (I made them too small I suppose and washed them too often). So now I'm giving my hair a break in a nice rollerset (curlformers I luv them- I have pictures of them in my album) for a week. After that it's back to braids.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 8, 2010)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Uh oh---I'm sorry I missed this.  I didn't know it had already started.  I'll edit my siggy...





larry3344 said:


> i want to join
> ive had my braids since before jan 4



 *Welcome on board ladies.................*


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Here are my starting pics! I don't really know how to incorporate into my original post.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 8, 2010)

9-1-1! 

I am a hot mess! I've had my braids in for 5, going on 6 days now and am ready to take 'em out already. I keep thinking that the weight and movement of the braids are breaking my hair off one strand at a time. And, the last times I've had braids (only had 'em done twice. ) it seemed like SO much hair came out and it was so tangled. 


Whatcha waitin for? Bring on the support! Help a sistah out, somebody....please!!!


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> 9-1-1!
> 
> I am a hot mess! I've had my braids in for 5, going on 6 days now and am ready to take 'em out already. I keep thinking that the weight and movement of the braids are breaking my hair off one strand at a time. And, the last times I've had braids (only had 'em done twice. ) it seemed like SO much hair came out and it was so tangled.
> 
> ...


 
What helped me out with fresh braids are getting in a hot shower and letting that water hit them as though you are in a water fall! It will get heavy when wet, but once they are dry they will not feel so heavy. And believe it or not it definitely loosens them up immensly!   It works for me all the time. As a matter of fact I look forward to doing it once a week on fridays!

Just hang in there and don't give up so easily! Rome was not built in a day you know! You can do it!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 9, 2010)

My mom was in town & redid my beehive cornrows for me on Monday. I was surprised she could even do this style. But she told me that people used to actually wear their hair like this back in the day. 

She was surprised to learn that people use this style for the base for a sew-in.

Guess we were both learning from each other. Seems I'm still a few months off from BSL - at least another 2 months. 

I'm getting bored with my current wig so it's probably time to either get some tree braids or find another wig. Well I'll have this set in until February 4th. I took a picture with my length tee before my mom braided my hair. I'll post comparison pics next month.


----------



## mstar (Jan 9, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Aww sorry that's happened to you but don't fret, I had a similar thing happen after wearing a tight corn row for several weeks. I used Mega-Tek on my bald spot and it filled in within a few short weeks. I still use it a few times a week and the hair there has caught up with the rest of my edges, now you can't tell I ever had a bald patch. Give it a go!


Thanks for the encouragement, Jozze! But I'm afraid the bald spot was just the beginning.  I got my first BKT yesterday, and seeing my hair straightened has really exposed some additional damage. 

My stylist discovered a small chunk of hair in my crown that is only 1 inch long...the chunk of hair is about exactly the size of a braid. There's also been a lot of breakage at my hairline and the top portion of my head...there are tons of flyaway strands that stick straight up because they're so short. Wearing my hair natural and in braids hid all of this damage from me. I take REALLY good care of my hair, but the damage is typical of long-term braids, unfortunately. 

This might all have happened recently--the last time I got my whole head braided, my braider seemed distracted and upset, and she braided WAY too tight (I didn't notice until after I got home and my head was throbbing.) She also made some unkind comments about my natural hair, and suggested I get a relaxer to make it easier for her to braid.  This is the first time this has ever happened--she's usually very good, and I've always trusted her to take good care of my hair. But all it takes is one bad experience to cause a setback. 

I don't know where to find a new braider I can trust. So I might just get a sew-in for a while. I will take your advice and try Mega-Tek, though. Thank you again for the tip.


----------



## Jozze (Jan 9, 2010)

mstar said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, Jozze! But I'm afraid the bald spot was just the beginning.  I got my first BKT yesterday, and seeing my hair straightened has really exposed some additional damage.
> 
> My stylist discovered a small chunk of hair in my crown that is only 1 inch long...the chunk of hair is about exactly the size of a braid. There's also been a lot of breakage at my hairline and the top portion of my head...there are tons of flyaway strands that stick straight up because they're so short. Wearing my hair natural and in braids hid all of this damage from me. I take REALLY good care of my hair, but the damage is typical of long-term braids, unfortunately.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry this has happened to you. This is why I *never* let anyone touch my hair. I think learning to do it yourself is the only real way to ensure that these kinds of things don't happen in the future.
 Since your hair is damaged getting a sew-in now might make the situation worst because a weave isn't completely stress free on the hair...the thread alone could cut into your fragile hair.
 I suggest you try babying and strengthening your hair for several weeks or even a month until it has recovered enough to withstand a sew-in. Whenever my hair is in bad condition I gently cornrow my hair and wig it for a few weeks. I co-wash ever other day with Aubrey Organics HSR moisturising conditioner, I add MT the days between co-washing and seal with my fav oils.
Once a week I clarify with a baking soda rinse followed by a jamilia henna gloss followed by my own DC mix -find recipe below.

"*Jozette's 911 DC mix"* 
2 tbsp AO HSR
1 tbsp Shea butter 
1 tsp jojoba oil,
1/2 tsp japanese camillia oil,
1/2 tsp coconut oil, 
1 tsp raw honey, 
1 tbsp 99.9% aloe vera gel, 
2 tsp rhassoul clay, 
1/2 tsp seaweed powder, 
1/4 tbsp alma powder and
1/4 lotus powder.
 I mix these ingredients up and apply it to damp hair then sit under the steamer for 20 -30 minutes. If you don't have a steamer use a hot towel wrapped around the head or a hood-dryer while hair is wrapped in cling flim- whatever works for you. 
Afterwards, I cling film my hair, wrap it in a silk scarf and put my warmest woolie hat on top of this and sleep in it. Rinse next morning which is usually a Saturday.

BTW, I do all of this while my hair is still in cornrows or twist keeping hair manipulation low.
My hair is protein sensitive so I only do a protein DC once a month. 

Give it a go and let me know what you think. I really hope this helps your hair recover. It's saved mine many times!

@NJoy -Sorry you're going through a similar thing -learn to braid your own hair to be safe. 
Try co washing everyday until your braids loosen up but if your braids are really uncomfortable I would remove them because as you can see if braids are put in too tight it can serious damage your hair. Personally, I feel it's just not worth the risk but that's just my opinion.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in for January. Got my braids in a few weeks ago. My hair is cornrowed in front. Will be keeping them in until mid Feb. I wash every week with diluted shampoo and DC with Lustrasilk herbal cholesterol cream with carrot oil. Pictures attached.

ETA - after taking these out I'm giving my scalp and hair a rest until end of March before putting in braids again.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 9, 2010)

determineddiva said:


> Thanks I was wondering about the cost.  I will give it a try see how it works. BTW what type of braids do you wear? I'm looking for pics of styls that wont be damaging to my edges.
> 
> TIA



My braid pictures are in my posting No 364. They're a bit tinier than usual but I've loosened and redone a couple of them and there's no matting so far.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 9, 2010)

ycj1 said:


> What helped me out with fresh braids are getting in a hot shower and letting that water hit them as though you are in a water fall! It will get heavy when wet, but once they are dry they will not feel so heavy. And believe it or not it definitely loosens them up immensly! It works for me all the time. As a matter of fact I look forward to doing it once a week on fridays!
> 
> Just hang in there and don't give up so easily! Rome was not built in a day you know! You can do it!


 
Thanks!  Today's a better day.  Gotta say, when I wash my hair, it DOES feel good, especially when I put Dr Miracle Oil on my scalp.  That tingle feels awesome on a freshly washed scalp!!  Also, I've changed the moisturizer that I put on the braids and my hair (and the braids) feel so much better.  I'm at peace now.  Just moisturized and sealed my braids and it's looking good.  Whew.  Spazz out is over. :Blush2:


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 10, 2010)

I got my hair braided yesterday, I'll post pics asap.


----------



## Jozze (Jan 10, 2010)

UPDATE: Here are my braid pix. HHG


----------



## Chemetria (Jan 11, 2010)

I  am so sorry I am so late but I'm just checking in I got my hair braided on the 3rd    I had 4 got bout the challenge till my cousin reminded me so I'm just checking in I jut have my hair braided  back and I been wearing my wigs


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 11, 2010)

My first fresh set of braids put in yesterday. They were a bit tight yesterday, but they feel much better today. My braid regimen  will model after the Crown and Glory methods which consist of:

1) Wear braids for 4-6 weeks at a time. 
2) Daily Moisturize with African Royal Braid Spray with Tea Tree Oil.
3) Oil Scalp with Wild Growth Oil and Peppermint Oil (Like the smell) Daily in the morning (don't want greasy sheets and pillows!)
4) Wash scalp at least 2x a week with baking soda and ACV. 
5) DC braids 2x a week with Cream of Nature Extreme Moisture until I run out. 
6) After wash and DC spray with Infusium 23 Strengthening Formula only after washing. 
7) Between braids I will leave my hair out for about a month will baggy my natural hair braids under a wig/hat. Will DC once a week with protein conditioner followed by moisturizing conditioner 2x a week for a month. 
8) After a month, I will get it rebraided. 
Additional: Protein Shakes Daily, Multi-vitamin, Odorless Garlic, Evening Primrose, Flax Seed Oil, and trying out HF37.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jan 11, 2010)

checking in
in week 3 of my kinky senegalese twists
I redid the first row last week
I'm trying to make these last another two weeks


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jan 11, 2010)

pringle said:


> I have been wearing my hair in braids underneath my wig until I get my sis to do my hair in micros. I have a question before I get them done. For the ladies that get micros what spritz do you use on your braids to help them stay? I hate pump it up! It dries out my hair and makes it itch like crazy. I need your suggestions. I want a spritz that does not have any alcohol. TIA



Juices and Berries from Oyin Handmade has become my new best friend. Keeps my braids feeling moist and soft all day. No itches. On my scalp I used Qhemet biologices tea tree and grapeseed pomade. I use that once every 7-10 days, then wash and reapply.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm still in braids, I've been cowashing 2x a wk since the weather is still hot, but unfortunately my braids are frizzy, they've only been up for 13days, I don't think I'm going to make it for 6wks with this set.


----------



## 757diva (Jan 12, 2010)

I would love to join since I'm in braids mainly anyways. I am putting my braids in this week. Here is my starting point with a twa


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 12, 2010)

I need to find a good video that teaches cornrows. Does anyone have a good video they can link me to? I just want the ability to do something different in between single braids.


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Late tonight I wanted to take down a couple of my braids mainly in the front and the sides to do a length check and to freshen them up, here are my pics of my length check which I am pleased with.  The first pic is from my bc in Dec 08 and the other two are from tonight!  Pls excuse the close up of the last pic, it looks like you can put a fist up my nose.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 13, 2010)

Good morning, ladies.  Definitely having to rebraid a few that are starting to look a little ratty.  I wonder if my braids are sliding down. It looks like I have mega ng but, I doubt I have THAT much growth in only 10 days.  But hey.  Ya never know.  i'll see if I can tell when I redo a few today. Wishing you all a great day!


----------



## Jozze (Jan 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Good morning, ladies.  Definitely having to rebraid a few that are starting to look a little ratty.  I wonder if my braids are sliding down. It looks like I have mega ng but, I doubt I have THAT much growth in only 10 days.  But hey.  Ya never know.  i'll see if I can tell when I redo a few today. Wishing you all a great day!



I'm in the same boat too...it must be all that daily spraying, co-washing and moisturizing! I think I'm going to have to rebraid entire the top and front before the end of the week...


----------



## NJoy (Jan 13, 2010)

Jozze said:


> I'm in the same boat too...it must be all that daily spraying, co-washing and moisturizing! I think I'm going to have to rebraid entire the top and front before the end of the week...


 
Yeah, and as I look at the condition of all the braids, I'm going to have to redo more than I wanted.    I can't take it.  I might have to drop out of the braid challenge and take out the braids altogether.  Plus, I feel like I'm wasting a lot of products on the synthetic hair.  Hmmm....  what to do? what to do?


----------



## Jozze (Jan 13, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yeah, and as I look at the condition of all the braids, I'm going to have to redo more than I wanted.    I can't take it.  I might have to drop out of the braid challenge and take out the braids altogether.  Plus, I feel like I'm wasting a lot of products on the synthetic hair.  Hmmm....  what to do? what to do?


 
Actually, I have been considering doing yard braids instead because they last longer and hold moisture way better than synthetic hair. Have a look at these: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=435072


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jan 13, 2010)

Ive had my braids in for just over 2 weeks. I redid the front row but other than that it is still looking good. I'm looking to stay in for at least 7 weeks. Am liking them at the moment but i know when i hit week 4 i will be getting impatient to have them out.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, I couldn't hang.  I started rebraiding a few and then decided to just take them all out.  I have no skills in wearing braids longterm.  I'm doing a deep conditioning now and may rebraid but, I doubt it.  Good luck, braidies ~ er, I mean, ladies.  :-D


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 13, 2010)

Just to update I am no longer wearing braids under wigs. I am now wearing micros. I washed and dc my hair yesterday!


----------



## scooby's wife (Jan 13, 2010)

I am having a hard time keeping moisture in my twist during the day... at night I can baggy and seal in the am with Olive Oil... but that is not working so swift. It is mad cold here in the Dirty South and the dry heat at work is not helping .. any suggestions ladies ?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Njoy sorry it's not working for you, I totally understand, I'm sick of braids already and I still have 11 1/2 mos to go. I want MBL this year so I will continue to wear the braids, I don't want any set backs.


----------



## DarkHair (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm in. I'm getting my sew-in on tomorrow mornting.


----------



## lovelyone80 (Jan 13, 2010)

two weeks tmrw. I will wash my hair this weekend and DC.
Oyin store is back open so I will be going there on Sat to restock.


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay, I think I'm in!  I've had braids in since Dec 26th for a trip and I love them. I was thinking about wearing them through the winter, and maybe again during summer when I do alot of running. I'm curious, how long is considered a break and still be within the rules?

This will be my first challenge, be gentle with me


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 14, 2010)

Well ladies, I guess I can officially join you: I've finally installed my cornrows in preparation for extensions of some sort--I'll find out soon enough exactly how they'll come out, lol--so I'm posting my starting pics.

Sorry for the quality; I was too drowsy/lethargic to break out the HD cam, connect to PC, edit, etc. so I just grabbed the camera phone as it was closest to me.


----------



## ashessehsa (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd already had my braids (box braids w/extensions) installed when I signed up for the challenge in December. I guess I got a jump start . I wish my camera was working so I could post pics. I dyed my hair before I installed my braids to chart my new growth. Well, ladies, I just took out my braids and I have a little more than an inch of new growth!! I'm so excited. My hair usually grows with braids, but with all of the information that I've gained from lurking and interacting, I see a vast improvement. 

I'm going to let my hair breathe for a week or two before I get my micros back. I am soooo excited for this challenge!!


----------



## Jozze (Jan 14, 2010)

ashessehsa said:


> I'd already had my braids (box braids w/extensions) installed when I signed up for the challenge in December. I guess I got a jump start . I wish my camera was working so I could post pics. I dyed my hair before I installed my braids to chart my new growth. Well, ladies, I just took out my braids and I have a little more than an inch of new growth!! I'm so excited. My hair usually grows with braids, but with all of the information that I've gained from lurking and interacting, I see a vast improvement.
> 
> I'm going to let my hair breathe for a week or two before I get my micros back. I am soooo excited for this challenge!!


Very well done ashessehsa! 
I hope this inspires some of the people who are already feeling like throwing in the towel. I am totally inspired because I just rebraided the top of my hair and I am seeing significant growth in those areas (maybe a 1/3 of an inch) after two weeks!


----------



## julzinha (Jan 15, 2010)

I am in!!!!

I am getting my braids this week. Then I am moisturizing daily with a mix of infusium, african royale braid spray, and aphogee green tea. Then washing my scalp with giovanni tea tea after each time i use MTG.


----------



## Anew (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay I got my braids done on Wednesday but I still haven't charged my camera batteries so until I get off my lazy behind, these camera pics will have to do. These are not micros, just small individuals. It took 9 hours, but they did an awesome job as I knew they would, lol..

Also, she said I have over an inch of new growth. I was telling her I wanted to make sure I had enough to grasp before the BC, so I'm excited about that. When I take these out I'll be good to chop!


----------



## Spidergul (Jan 15, 2010)

I would like to join this...I got a braid updo Dec 13th because I was going on vacation and did not want to deal with my hair.  I was going to take them down today but when I did I realized they don't look to bad down...so I thought I would leave them in as pony.      Question: How long of a stretch do you ladies leave your braids in?  I have extensions.  I have washed and oil them nightly, but not deep conditioned.


----------



## Jozze (Jan 15, 2010)

Spidergul said:


> I would like to join this...I got a braid updo Dec 13th because I was going on vacation and did not want to deal with my hair.  I was going to take them down today but when I did I realized they don't look to bad down...so I thought I would leave them in as pony.      Question: How long of a stretch do you ladies leave your braids in?  I have extensions.  I have washed and oil them nightly, but not deep conditioned.



Hi Spidergul! Here's a link to the Braid Challenge details http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=412240
Most of us are keeping hair in Braids for 8 -12 weeks stretches for six to twelve months. It is advised to let the hair rest for a few weeks before re-braiding. Weekly DC-ing and daily moisturising is important as we are doing a form of the C&G method for growth. There's info about it here. HTH


----------



## Anew (Jan 15, 2010)

Ladies tell me how you are washing with braids please? 

Kind of shampoo
is it diluted
acv rinse?
do you massage the scalp
how often
etc....

ETA: what's your process for DCing..

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Arian (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are my picture contributions:

I am worried about my edges though.  I sure hope they be there when I take my hair down because that would defeat the purpose of this challenge.  I went to an African owned braiding establishment, and although they braid and twist beautifully, they tend to want EVERY single piece of hair in a braid...so I'm hoping that my edges don't suffer


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 16, 2010)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Here are my picture contributions:
> 
> I am worried about my edges though. I sure hope they be there when I take my hair down because that would defeat the purpose of this challenge. I went to an African owned braiding establishment, and although they braid and twist beautifully, they tend to want EVERY single piece of hair in a braid...so I'm hoping that my edges don't suffer


 
Dang girl, the africans can definitely braid, but h*** they don't leave any hair out at all, not even baby hair! But it's very neat and uniform.


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 16, 2010)

Anew said:


> Ladies tell me how you are washing with braids please?
> 
> Kind of shampoo
> is it diluted
> ...



I haven't washed my hair since getting my braids done, but I'm massaging  almost daily with a mixture of jojoba oil and peppermint, rosemary and ylang ylang essential oils.


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 16, 2010)

I just wanted to let you ladies know that's in this braid challenge to be careful not to go too long without at least taking the time to freshen up yr braids. The reason why I m saying this is because if you spray to moisturize and tend to oil yr scalp more than 3 times a wk as I do, the hair will matte after 8 wks! I've learned this the hard way. It took me 4 hours to not only take my braids out but an add'l 2 hours to unmatte it. So pls be careful..... it was not a pleasant experience!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 16, 2010)

hi ladies,

i haven't signed up for the challenge but i did just get braids today. sort of a quick decision made 2 days ago because i've been too busy to want to bother with my hair. 

i got box braids w/ extensions installed. feels very weighty and well, a little tight. but i haven't had braids for a year and a half so i might just be being a baby about it. i'm not used to having so much hair. 

i plan to take these out after 7 weeks... right after i get back from a long business trip. i'm not planning to get the edges redone (because she did them so tight...) but i will see how they look in 3-4 weeks and re-evaluate.

i will be lurking here for tips on how to keep my hair in good condition. when i used to wear braids all the time, i washed like every 2 weeks and moisturized or oiled my scalp when i remembered. got a lot of growth but my hair was dry and i had some split ends. now it's good, so i want to keep it that way.

oh and since my hair is braided up, i will be going to the gym more frequently. 

HHG ladies.


----------



## Arian (Jan 16, 2010)

ycj1 said:


> Dang girl, the africans can definitely braid, but h*** they don't leave any hair out at all, not even baby hair! But it's very neat and uniform.




Thanks!  But I probably won't rest well until they're out and I can see what my edges are doing!


----------



## Arian (Jan 16, 2010)

Is it better to put plain oil on the scalp (jojoba, coconut) or use water and oil in a spray bottle to avoid buildup?  Do you HAVE to use distilled water to dilute braid sprays and leave ins or can you use regular tap?


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 16, 2010)

ycj1 said:


> I just wanted to let you ladies know that's in this braid challenge to be careful not to go too long without at least taking the time to freshen up yr braids. The reason why I m saying this is because if you spray to moisturize and tend to oil yr scalp more than 3 times a wk as I do, the hair will matte after 8 wks! I've learned this the hard way. It took me 4 hours to not only take my braids out but an add'l 2 hours to unmatte it. So pls be careful..... it was not a pleasant experience!


 
So is this what is called build up? Why would your hair matte up if you are moisturizing it regularly?


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 16, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> So is this what is called build up? Why would your hair matte up if you are moisturizing it regularly?


 
First I need to correct something I said regarding the matting issue. For me I noticed the heavy matting after one month. So I took them out. Washed, dc and put new braids in the next day.

Believe it or not I think what causes the matting is using the moisturizer and the oils. They both build up at the begining of the braid and sit there at the base. Which in fact makes the hair along with the build up of the moist. and the oils stick together.

IMO just speaking for myself, I cannot go 2 months with braids in.  Unfortunately I have to take them out and redo them after a month. I better not think about leaving them in for two months or I will have to cut them out.


----------



## lovelyone80 (Jan 17, 2010)

I am washing my hair today. with sauve coconut shamppoo and a little baking soda. DC with Neutrogena Daily Deep,.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jan 17, 2010)

Checking in
Took down my Senegalese twists after 3.5 weeks (couldnt take it anymore)
Poo'd with Renpure shampoo, Condished with Organix Tea Tree Mint, DCd with Hairveda Sitrinihla DC treatment, moisturized with Qhemet's Burdock root cream
Put in some two strands twists. I havent read through the posts but did we agree twists are ok?


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jan 17, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> So is this what is called build up? Why would your hair matte up if you are moisturizing it regularly?



If you're not cleansing the product regularly, it will build up


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jan 17, 2010)

Anew said:


> Ladies tell me how you are washing with braids please?
> 
> Kind of shampoo
> is it diluted
> ...



I dont dilute my poo. I use Renpure, which is free of most of the harsh chemicals. I poo and condish once a week. I moisturize with a cream 2 x a week and I spray with Juices and Berries every day.

I massage my scalp sporadically. My edges have been massaged maybe 1-2x a week with castor oil 

I dont DC in braids, though I considered it. I never keep extensions in long enough for that.


----------



## Marhia (Jan 17, 2010)

lafani said:


> I use crown and glory method too. Started this in November and took out the braids in December. It was very easy to take out and I had no dreads or matting and my edges were fine. The only issue I have is saturating the braids in infusium 23 & braid spray everyday can get pretty expensive. I go through a bottle of braid spray in a few days so I have another mixture of spring water, giovanni direct leave in, bodyshop honey moisturiser and some vitamin e oil. I alternate this with the infusium 23 and braid spray mix. I also massage my scalp with a tiny amount of olive oil mixed with peppermint oil for about 5-10 mins a few times a week. I love the tingly sensation. I just put my braids back in after a 2 week rest and will be keeping this one for 2 months. HTH.


girl i know it is costly so most time i use the infusium and braid spray and i put in the conditioners that I don't really use anymore, and add some oils and water to it, and whala i have a spray for my braids. 

on another note, I just washed, and DC my braids (yarn braids) today. I find putting my shampoo and conditioner in applicator bottles work wonders for me.


----------



## Chemetria (Jan 17, 2010)

just checkin in I clarified with Suave daily clarifying shampoo co washed with V05 Moisture Milk strawberries & cream let it sit for a while and then deep conditioned with designers touch deep therapy mayonnaise and I getting my hair re braided in the morning


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 17, 2010)

Checking in: still in my kinky twist. I wash and condition them today. Hopefully they can last for a few more weeks.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 17, 2010)

checking in... I wore natural box braids for 2 weeks. I'm putting in extensions now. This is my first time DC'ing in braid, but I love it. My hair was so soft when I took my braids out. 

I'll see how I like DC's with synthetic hair in.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2010)

Still in Senegalese Twists but will probably take them down within the next 2 weeks. I will probably do a henna treatment then braid it back up. I haven't decided if I want to get Senegalese Twists again or try another style.


----------



## Jozze (Jan 18, 2010)

Marhia said:


> girl i know it is costly so most time i use the infusium and braid spray and i put in the conditioners that I don't really use anymore, and add some oils and water to it, and whala i have a spray for my braids.
> 
> on another note, I just washed, and DC my braids (yarn braids) today. I find putting my shampoo and conditioner in applicator bottles work wonders for me.


Marhia your yarn braids look beautiful! Do you think your yarn braids are holding up better than braids with extensions? I really need this info because I am thinking about trying yard braids instead.
It seems that so many of us are finding it difficult to keep our twist and braids in for a long period because of the co-washes and dcing. I've had mine in for less than four weeks and I know I won't make it the full eight weeks.  Help!


----------



## mocha.li (Jan 18, 2010)

I attempted to put kinky twist in my hair twice and finally the third time was a charm.  I'm not sure how long I wll be able to keep them in.  It was my first time doing it myself.  I will try fo 3-4 weeks.  I'll probably co wash and dc them in 2 weeks.


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 18, 2010)

I attached a picture of my braids after 3 weeks. I haven't DC'd them yet, just washing 2x per week and condition.  I will probably DC this week. I'm going to leave these in for another 3-4 weeks then rebraid.

The braids are kanekelon (sp?)


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Can I Join... I Going to be doing the Longhairdontcare methods.. 

Wearing Cornrows  under a wig for 3-4 weeks.... till August...


----------



## 757diva (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in. Tonight I finally finished my Amla tea and I mixed it with some coconut oil, peppermint oil and some leave in conditioner. I also shampooed, conditioner and sealed my micros because the length of it seemed a tat bit dry. I am really digging the way that amla tea mixture combination is feeling on mi scalp.


----------



## TracyNicole (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm still in my kinky twists.  I took my edges down to retwist last night and thankfully my hair underneath is still soft and moisturized.  I've been using one of the oyin handmade spritz products on it and my hair really likes it.


----------



## Arian (Jan 19, 2010)

Curious as to what everyone is doing to their scalp?  Also, I am re-asking my original question regarding diluted braid spray--distilled water or tap?  Does it matter?

Thanks!


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in ladies!

Ok I took my cornrows out, and for the next week I plan to just baby my hair, wash, DC, and I will be using a light protein for the next few days. Next week I am going to get individual braids. I think i will be getting some 24 inch hair  yeah baby!


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 19, 2010)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Curious as to what everyone is doing to their scalp? Also, I am re-asking my original question regarding diluted braid spray--distilled water or tap? Does it matter?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I am using a growth aid mix on my scalp and JBCO on my edges and nape...


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay ladies, I'm panicing here. I just washed and DC'd my individual braids that have been in almost 4 weeks. I noticed little hairs sticking out of the braids all along the length. It looks like its my hair!!! Is it breakage?!  Once my hair dries it is not as noticeable so I wasn't worried until my hair was wet. I was going to keep these in another 3 weeks but now I might take them out this weekend. This is my first time in individuals so I don't know how my hair will handle them.  

help?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 20, 2010)

It can be frizz. I get those alot.


----------



## Mz.Perfect (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in.


I decided to try no knot cornrows this month. I'm trying to hold out for the entire month. I also added some Surge Plus 14 to my regi twice a day. Happy growing everyone!


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 20, 2010)

Checking in Ladies!!!I am loving not having to do much to my hair. I have just been spraying my hair with braid spray every other day! I think I might get my hair cornrowed back in a bun next time but I am not sure.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 20, 2010)

just checking in.  still in individuals that i had done on jan 1st.  if possible, i'd like to keep them in until march 1st


----------



## India*32 (Jan 20, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> Okay ladies, I'm panicing here. I just washed and DC'd my individual braids that have been in almost 4 weeks. I noticed little hairs sticking out of the braids all along the length. It looks like its my hair!!! Is it breakage?!  Once my hair dries it is not as noticeable so I wasn't worried until my hair was wet. I was going to keep these in another 3 weeks but now I might take them out this weekend. This is my first time in individuals so I don't know how my hair will handle them.
> 
> help?



The braiders at the shop advise not to wash.  I held onto that for at least six weeks and I did lose two braids and they look a bit messy.  Just chill and give it some time.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 20, 2010)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Curious as to what everyone is doing to their scalp? Also, I am re-asking my original question regarding diluted braid spray--distilled water or tap? Does it matter?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I've been doing hot oil treatments twice week using JBCO, I don't know if that's to much or not but my scalp is responding well to it so I'll continue doing it for now, I have dry skin. 

I use distilled water. Water is my daily moisturizer and because I live in a hard water state, I want to limit my exposure to it, besides my hair feel a lot softer after using distilled water.

ETA:: To answer your question, I guess it's a personal choice.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm still in natural braids...Just did a steam treatment, love how my hair feels, will probably be doing this every 2 weeks.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 21, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Marhia your yarn braids look beautiful! Do you think your yarn braids are holding up better than braids with extensions? I really need this info because I am thinking about trying yard braids instead.
> It seems that so many of us are finding it difficult to keep our twist and braids in for a long period because of the co-washes and dcing. I've had mine in for less than four weeks and I know I won't make it the full eight weeks.  Help!



The first time I had in braids with extensions it became frizzy after 2 weeks and I had to take them out within a month cos they looked so rough. I’m not rich enough to be braiding every month so the set I have in now I put into 4 big plaits before washing. I was by squeezing the braids very gently and I also massage my scalp very gently. When I’m done I let the water drain out by itself without squeezing and then wrap a towel round it and let it absorb the rest of the water.  When it’s half way dry, I undo the plaits. I’ve had the current set of braids for 5 weeks now and it has very little frizz. I don’t put the plaits in too tight so I don’t end up with bits of product trapped in-between my hair. I’ve never cowashed my braids though. Just wash with diluted shampoo and DC with diluted lustrasilk with carrot oil once a week. HTH.


----------



## carlana25 (Jan 21, 2010)

i thought i pm you trinigal27 please  add me to your challenge


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 21, 2010)

India*32 said:


> The braiders at the shop advise not to wash. I held onto that for at least six weeks and I did lose two braids and they look a bit messy. Just chill and give it some time.


 

I'm not sure I can go without washing. I had been diluting shampoo and pouring it over my head but this last time I think I decided to just massage it gently into my scalp so that might be part of it. 

chill - that sounds like a good idea


----------



## Marhia (Jan 21, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Marhia your yarn braids look beautiful! Do you think your yarn braids are holding up better than braids with extensions? I really need this info because I am thinking about trying yard braids instead.
> It seems that so many of us are finding it difficult to keep our twist and braids in for a long period because of the co-washes and dcing. I've had mine in for less than four weeks and I know I won't make it the full eight weeks.  Help!


Thanks hun, I actually think they are holding up real good, its been almost two months and they don't get that fuzz, I have some organix cornrow and braid revitalizer that i put over my braids that lays down my own hair after i wash and dc, its been helping a lot also. when i take these out i'm going to do yarn twists. I'm loving this yarn its the greatest.


----------



## Jozze (Jan 21, 2010)

lafani said:


> The first time I had in braids with extensions it became frizzy after 2 weeks and I had to take them out within a month cos they looked so rough. I’m not rich enough to be braiding every month so the set I have in now I put into 4 big plaits before washing. I was by squeezing the braids very gently and I also massage my scalp very gently. When I’m done I let the water drain out by itself without squeezing and then wrap a towel round it and let it absorb the rest of the water.  When it’s half way dry, I undo the plaits. I’ve had the current set of braids for 5 weeks now and it has very little frizz. I don’t put the plaits in too tight so I don’t end up with bits of product trapped in-between my hair. I’ve never cowashed my braids though. Just wash with diluted shampoo and DC with diluted lustrasilk with carrot oil once a week. HTH.



I've been braiding up in 2 - 4 big plaits before I co-wash too but my hair is still frizzing and slipping. My braids aren't very tight  this time so that might be a factor but I am terrified of causing breakage and shedding with super tight plaits. My hair is very dense but fine and very soft so in the past I have had to put my plaits in really tight and they lasted at 12 week stretches.
I've got some lovely acrylic yarn now so I'm going to do a take down over the weekend then clarify wash with Baking Soda, henna treatment, DC with steam and then spend half of next week putting in yarn braids. I hope I can make these last at least eight weeks... Wish me luck


----------



## Arian (Jan 21, 2010)

My braider told me to wait 3 weeks to wash my hair, but it sure does need it....it's been a week...I was going to wait two weeks, but I don't think I can make it.  The twists have loosened considerably, so I make take that into consideration when making my decision...


----------



## Jozze (Jan 21, 2010)

Marhia said:


> Thanks hun, I actually think they are holding up real good, its been almost two months and they don't get that fuzz, I have some organix cornrow and braid revitalizer that i put over my braids that lays down my own hair after i wash and dc, its been helping a lot also. when i take these out i'm going to do yarn twists. I'm loving this yarn its the greatest.



Thanks so much for the info it was exactly what I wanted to hear!  I'm so happy that I went ahead and got my yarn. I'll post some pic at the end of next week when I've completed mine. 
Pleaseeee post some pics of your yarn twist when you've done them!


----------



## Marhia (Jan 21, 2010)

Jozze said:


> I've been braiding up in 2 - 4 big plaits before I co-wash too but my hair is still frizzing and slipping. My braids aren't very tight  this time so that might be a factor but I am terrified of causing breakage and shedding with super tight plaits. My hair is very dense but fine and very soft so in the past I have had to put my plaits in really tight and they lasted at 12 week stretches.
> I've got some lovely acrylic yarn now so I'm going to do a take down over the weekend then clarify wash with Baking Soda, henna treatment, DC with steam and then spend half of next week putting in yarn braids. I hope I can make these last at least eight weeks... Wish me luck


you can do it girl, i re-do my edges like every three weeks, that's just what I do, you will know if you need to


----------



## Jozze (Jan 21, 2010)

Marhia said:


> you can do it girl, i re-do my edges like every three weeks, that's just what I do, you will know if you need to



Aww thank you so much for the support cause you know I'm going to need it !


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jan 21, 2010)

Just checking in really quick. I had some braids installed 2 weeks ago tomorrow. This morning I cleansed my scalp with ORS Herbal Cleanse and DC with Miss Key 10 en 1. Rinsed that out and sprayed with some Aphogee Green Tea. I didn't apply anything to my scalp this morning, but tonight I will add some JBCO or MegaTek, we'll see how I feel. I'll probably keep these braids in for another 4 weeks.


----------



## Marhia (Jan 21, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Aww thank you so much for the support cause you know I'm going to need it !


lol it is easy to do girl, i braid all the time but with yarn it is much easier than hair IMO


----------



## Jozze (Jan 21, 2010)

Marhia said:


> lol it is easy to do girl, i braid all the time but with yarn it is much easier than hair IMO



Girl, I was just stalking your fotki looking for your yarn braids pics and I must say that your baby girl is absolutely beautiful!!!

OMG I love the colours of your braids especially the light brown and the pink highlights! 
I'm putting in black and a stunning blue...my former cyberpunk past life is screaming to get out again.


----------



## Marhia (Jan 21, 2010)

Jozze said:


> Girl, I was just stalking your fotki looking for your yarn braids pics and I must say that your baby girl is absolutely beautiful!!!
> 
> OMG I love the colours of your braids especially the light brown and the pink highlights!
> I'm putting in black and a stunning blue...my former cyberpunk past life is screaming to get out again.


Thanks she just turned 2 and she is def a trip lol

lol girl that is red and black the camera made it look pink though lol.....too funny and then now I have brown and black and i'm loving that look.


----------



## determineddiva (Jan 21, 2010)

Ladies, I have had my braids in since 1/1/10. I'm getting tired of braids ....ugggh I want to wash my own hair. I wash my braids but still want to feel my hair. I really need help, to hang on.


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 21, 2010)

for ladies with relaxed hair in braid extensions, do you keep up your re-touches whlie wearing braids or just re-braid with new growth?  

By the time I'm ready to re-braid I'll be 9 weeks post relaxer and I'm wondering if I should retouch and then rebraid or just rebraid right away. I'll rest my hair about a week before I retouch and then I normally like about 3 weeks of new growth before I braid my hair.


----------



## maghreblover (Jan 21, 2010)

Just checking in. Had my braids done since the 21st of December so today makes it a month. I expect to go another month at least. Washing every two weeks and deep conditioning then.


----------



## goingBack2black (Jan 22, 2010)

I know I am not in this challenge so I have been lurking though ...
When I use to wear braids and twist...I would wash my hair and DC with them in also....
It is true that *your hair get VERY HEAVY due to the wetness from the fake hair and then your hair on top of that* 

I see that some ladies have decided to braid the braids together to make about 4-8 different plaits and then do it this way....

Well my trick on keeping my braids from getting frizzy and being able to wash, co-wash and DC my hair with the braids was to wet my hair first...the whole hair...even the braids . I then wash my hair as normal (if needed) and then put my conditioner in my hair...mostly in the roots and then where I know my hair is braided at. I then *PLACE my hair ON TOP of my head and keep it tied there or make a BUN. that way, the weight of the water on my hair doesnt pull my hair out or cause tension with my hair. U have to try not to stress your hair as much a s possible while in b**raids*

After i was done sitting under the dryer with the DC in my hair n braids, I washed it out, and squeezed ( *now when i mean squeeze, I DO NOT mean to twist or anything like that. Simply take the towel once you get to your hair and squeeze with the towel. remember: NO TENSION ON YOUR WET HAIR!*) and toweled dried as much water as possible out of my hair. I then sprayed or moisturized my scalp first and then my braids (remember: Take notice to where your hair is in the braids). I then tied my hair back ON TOP of my head and let it air dry.  Once it was completely dry or DRY ENOUGH...I moisturized my scalp again and sprayed my hair n braids. After that...I would put MOUSSE on my braids...with NO ALCOHOL or you can put ALOE VERA GEL to keep the braids LOOKING FRESH and NEW **

I saw a girlfriend of mine do that and I told her she was crazy but after i tried it...it worked. And thats what I have always done. She said you need to treat the fake hair as if it was YOUR OWN HAIR.  But of course you do!

I also know that when I had a weave in, I used the expenisve  kind : SAGA. IT LASTED THOUGH. You could do EVERYTHING IN THIS HAIR. WASH IT, DC IT, CO-WASH IT...EEEEVRRYTHING and it SNAPPED RIGHT BACK INTO PLACE once it dried as if you just took it out the box. 

Hope this HELPS!


----------



## goingBack2black (Jan 22, 2010)

I know I am not in this challenge so I have been lurking though ...
When I use to wear braids and twist...I would wash my hair and DC with them in also....
It is true that *your hair gets VERY HEAVY due to the wetness from the fake hair and then your hair on top of that* 

I see that some ladies have decided to braid the braids together to make about 4-8 different plaits and then do it this way....

Well my trick on keeping my braids from getting frizzy and being able to wash, co-wash and DC my hair with the braids was to wet my hair first...the whole hair...even the braids . I then wash my hair as normal (if needed) and then put my conditioner in my hair...mostly in the roots and then where I know my hair is braided at. I then *PLACE my hair ON TOP of my head and keep it tied there or make a BUN. that way, the weight of the water on my hair doesnt pull my hair out or cause tension with my hair. U have to try not to stress your hair as much as possible while in b**raids*

After i was done sitting under the dryer with the DC in my hair n braids, I washed it out, and squeezed ( *now when i mean squeeze, I DO NOT mean to twist or anything like that. Simply take the towel once you get to your hair and squeeze with the towel. remember: NO TENSION ON YOUR WET HAIR!*) and toweled dried as much water as possible out of my hair. I then sprayed or moisturized my scalp first and then my braids (remember: Take notice to where your hair is in the braids). I then tied my hair back ON TOP of my head and let it air dry.  Once it was completely dry or DRY ENOUGH...I moisturized my scalp again and sprayed my hair n braids. After that...I would put MOUSSE on my braids...with NO ALCOHOL or you can put ALOE VERA GEL to keep the braids LOOKING FRESH and NEW **

I saw a girlfriend of mine do that and I told her she was crazy but after i tried it...it worked. And thats what I have always done. She said you need to treat the fake hair as if it was YOUR OWN HAIR.  But of course you do!

I also know that when I had a weave in, I used the expenisve  kind : SAGA. IT LASTED THOUGH. You could do EVERYTHING IN THIS HAIR. WASH IT, DC IT, CO-WASH IT...EEEEVRRYTHING and it SNAPPED RIGHT BACK INTO PLACE once it dried as if you just took it out the box. 

Hope this HELPS!


----------



## ashessehsa (Jan 22, 2010)

jdvzmommy braided my hair and gave me a nice sew in. Pics soon to come


----------



## lynnstar (Jan 22, 2010)

Just checking in. 

Did my own individual braids with extensions on 11/30/09 
Removed them last week (after 7 wks) 
Did the Aphogee 2-step protein (made my hair really strong) 
I am dcing this week and re-installing braids next week

I think that I grew and retained about an inch (I need to get better at length checks though) and my hair is definitely fuller.


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 22, 2010)

Checking in...I just took out my cornrows that I have been wearing for about 3 weeks. I sprayed them with African Royal braid spray and took them down with my fingers, no comb.  Then I sprayed my hair with spring water and added a lot of lavender conditioner (that I got from Whole Foods a while back) and detangled thoroughly in four sections with a large paddle brush, twisted each section and baggied.  This is where I am while typing this...my plan is to wash, apply aphogee protein treatment, rinse then deep condition with Profectiv Mega Growth Deep Strengthening Growth Conditioner overnight then re-braid on Sunday.
I also will be applying coconut oil to my hair while braiding again and JBCO and MT to my scalp. I am really enjoying this challenge and I can see some progress already.


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's a pic of my braids, it's done with human hair. I'm gonna try to keep them for three months.


----------



## dany06 (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess i should check in and update. I have had  my braids in since Christmas eve. So far they dont look too bad but I've been redoing some of them lately. I used the kanekalon (sp) hair and it works really well. It dries quite fast so I dont have to worry about heavy braids. It also seems to keep my hair moisturized  because my hair was still soft and shiny when I redid a few. I must say that the pre vinegar rinse on the braid hair before putting them in has totally kept the itchies away.  The only issues Im having with the hair so far are with my ends. That is why I usually dont like using kanekalon hair. I didn't have a lighter so I used an old flat iron and I cut the hair to bsl ( which is to short for me to make smooth high buns.

I think that I will try yarn braids next and see how that goes. I'll probably do this in about a week or two.

Well, good luck to the rest of you guys.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 23, 2010)

I should be removing my Senegalese Twists within the next few days. I haven't decided whether to get them again or go back to micros or even try yarn braids. I don't know if I want to do a Aphogee treatment or just Henna before I do my next install.


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hello Ladies! Sorry I am so late with my replies, has been a busy time for me. To all the ladies that wanted to join, I have added you to the list, hope I did not forget anyone. To all of you a warm welcome.

Now for my check in. I still have my braids in, been doing Dc once a week, so far so good. Have been moisturizing my hair ever other day with infusium 23 and better braids. I redid my edges, had no problem with matting or any sort of bildup, my hair was so soft whein I took down the braids, am happy with my result so far. Going to take down my braids at the end of Feb. Wishing you all a wonderful week , Happy growing.
*


----------



## Jozze (Jan 24, 2010)

Just checking in...It took three days but last night I finally removed all of my braids. 
My hair was very soft but the ends felt a little rough so I wet my hair down and added my own recipe of whipped shea butter, coconut oil, Japanese camilia oil and rosehip seed oil to my hair and sat under my steamer for 20mins for a quick pre-poo conditioning. 

I did a good clarifying wash with a mixture of AO-HSR, BAS and baking soda afterward I used *Miss la flaca's #3 henna gloss recipe* (see below) except I used OA-HSR conditioner in place of Elasta QP and I let the henna colour release with hot water before adding the extra oils and conditioner. I added the indigo right before slapping the stinky goo on my hair.

 Fast forward three hours later, I washed the henna goo out. My hair was jet black (no greys anywhere) thick strands with lots of defined pencil sized curls and coils. I had an amazing amount of growth for three weeks...well over half an inch. This C&G method really works!

Next I added the wonderful yummy Organic A.P.H Steaming Conditioner and sat under the steamer again for 40 minutes (my hair really loves crazy amounts of moisture but is allergic to all but a little proteinerplexed) My hair was soft but not mushy and my ends felt smooth again. It was after 3 am so I decided to baggy and go to bed.

This morning I spent half an hour detangling with my denman  before rinsing and plaiting up my hair in 8 sections. 

Side note: I'm glad I waited to properly detangle after all the conditioning because I lost very little shed hair and no breakage after 3 weeks in plaits.

I will be putting in yarn braids over the next few days...I'll post a pic when I'm done.

Sorry if I bored anyone....I can talk hair day and night and never get bored.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=130293&highlight=henna+flaca

 la flaca's #3 henna gloss

"Elasta QP with 1/4 cup of honey and 3 tbs of (each): henna, cassia, amla, indigo

I mixed them all (dry) and added it to the conditioner, then warmed the honey (it melt) added it too and then applied to my hair. I left it for 2 hours"


----------



## neeki (Jan 24, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> for ladies with relaxed hair in braid extensions, do you keep up your re-touches whlie wearing braids or just re-braid with new growth?
> 
> By the time I'm ready to re-braid I'll be 9 weeks post relaxer and I'm wondering if I should retouch and then rebraid or just rebraid right away. I'll rest my hair about a week before I retouch and then I normally like about 3 weeks of new growth before I braid my hair.



I definitely wouldn't relax if you're planning on keeping your hair braided for most of the  year. When my hair was relaxed, I always waited at least 6 weeks after relaxing before braiding my hair. If you want to wear it straight for a while, you can flat iron the new growth.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 24, 2010)

I am checking in for the first time since joining 

As you can see from my siggy, I am in quite a few challenges, so I'm trying my best not to forget. 

Anyway, I am in a weave right now, but my hair is braided underneath. It's been 2 weeks and MAN my scalp has been itching. I washed my hair with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie shampoo and my scalp feels so much better. Here's a pic of my hair braided before the installation:


----------



## Laela (Jan 25, 2010)

an inch in 7 weeks... Niiiice 




lynnstar said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> Did my own individual braids with extensions on 11/30/09
> Removed them last week (after 7 wks)
> ...


----------



## Chemetria (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey ladies just checking in I co-washed & deep conditioned my hair on saturday and had my hair re braided on sunday


----------



## Platinum (Jan 25, 2010)

Removing Senegalese Twists now. I haven't decided if I'm going to Henna or do a protein treatment. I'll probably rebraid in a few days.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 25, 2010)

hi to all,i wanna join in but a got silly questions first:
-i do lots of twists to (is it accepted for the challenge)? i do both.
-conrows and crochet braids are in too,right?

just need your answers to confirm


----------



## Marhia (Jan 25, 2010)

Just washed my braids and now I'm DC. Loving the growth that I'm seeing. I will probably take these down in a week and do another re-install


----------



## Laela (Jan 26, 2010)

DCing this weekend...I hope to add my braids then. whew!


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 26, 2010)

Just a check in, I washed over the weekend and did a quick deep condition with NTM. Hoping to do a deep conditioner under my cap. When I was washing I felt a few loose braids, so I am going to go and redo those one in  2 weeks.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jan 26, 2010)

Took pixie braids out (after 3 weeks), I'll have my hair out for 2 weeks and then it'll be back in pixie braids for another 3 weeks.

Hair feels good


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jan 26, 2010)

can you add me to the list i haven't been on much
i will be in braids until march, well  hopefully 
my pictures will be posted soon


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 26, 2010)

Ordered some Milky Way Que Deep Wave hair so im planning on braiding up my hair tomorrow. Today im baggying with a light protein for 1/2 a day, then the other half I will baggy with a moisturizing conditioner. I'm kinda sick of cornrows under this lacefront.


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 26, 2010)

just took out my individuals last night after 4.5 weeks (they were loose, fuzzy and driving me crazy) it took a looooooooooooooonnnnng time to take them out! my hair was soft, not shedding too much but still softer than normal when I DC with protein/moisture balance 2x weekly.  I'm going to DC at least 2 more times and then rebraid.

I'm still on the fence about whether to retouch then rebraid... we'll see


----------



## kandigyrl (Jan 26, 2010)

Checking in took kinky twists out this weekend and did a protein treatment, clarified, and moisturizing dc. I plan to do several more dc and at least 1 more protein treatment before I rebraid in about 2 weeks.


----------



## zenith (Jan 26, 2010)

Checking in:

3 1/2 wks later, i went braid by braid, trimming off the relaxed and split ends then re-braided. 
I have been shampooing, and deep conditioning once a week.

I plan to be re-braiding once a month, just to prevent too much matting with shed hair.


----------



## tricie (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey, ladies! 

Just checking in; I will be getting my braids in on Saturday (_just_ made the January deadline)!!  

Regimen:
Once a week, I will:
- pre-poo with honey, EVOO, castor and coconut oils

- wash with the Ayurvedic tridoshic shampoo bar (http://themysticmasala.com/products_soaps.html)

- DC with different conditioners, and apply leave-ins and a braid spray mixture of African Pride braid spray, Infusium 23, and Nu Gro growth moisturizer; I will probably spritz my hair with this mixture a few times a week 

- apply MegaTek with an applicator bottle 3x times a week (it will be mixed with some jojoba, argan, and coconut oils, and some essential oils: lavender, rosemary and peppermint) 

-On the days I don't use the MT mix, I will probably use MN.   

I just ordered the MegaTek this week so it should be here right after I get my braids done.  I'm so glad to be getting my braids back in because my transitioning hair  is fighting me like whoa!  How I didn't jump on the MegaTek bandwagon years ago is beyond me being the PJ I am! 

I will try to add a picture of my starting point soon (well, before Saturday) ; it'll be a little shorter than it looks because right now my hair is curlformers, and I'm not gonna put heat in it before I get it done.  

HHG, ladies!


----------



## maghreblover (Jan 27, 2010)

Checking in, braids are over a month old and i'm dying to get them out but i plan to keep them in one more month and then do a length check in march


----------



## tricie (Jan 29, 2010)

Here are my starting pics:

The back:


And the sides:




The braids:


HHG!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 29, 2010)

Alright, I got my individuals done last weekend, and I'll be cleansing and DC'ing them once a week, and moisturizing (spritz) daily. I'm also using Ovation Cell Therapy on my scalp 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 29, 2010)

I took out my last set of micros and put in a set of kinky twists myself


----------



## 757diva (Jan 30, 2010)

Last night I decided to use GVP Nexxus Humecto, some Oils, Amla Tea spritz and a sulfur mixture which I put on mi micros and I'm just putting a bag over mi head for 48 hours (not going anywhere).


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2010)

I took out my Senegalese Twists the other day and had them done again. I had a hard time getting a good length shot but I'm shoulder length unstretched and collarbone stretched. I think the modified version of the Crown and Glory method really helped with my retention and growth. I'm going to stay in braids for the rest of the year.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 31, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Alright, I got my individuals done last weekend, and I'll be cleansing and DC'ing them once a week, and moisturizing (spritz) daily. I'm also using Ovation Cell Therapy on my scalp 2-3 times a week.


 
*I like your braids they are so cute and neat.*



Foxglove said:


> I took out my last set of micros and put in a set of kinky twists myself


 
*This is really pretty, I love kinky twist, I wish I could do them myself, btw I love the color.*



Platinum said:


> I took out my Senegalese Twists the other day and had them done again. I had a hard time getting a good length shot but I'm shoulder length unstretched and collarbone stretched. I think the modified version of the Crown and Glory method really helped with my retention and growth. I'm going to stay in braids for the rest of the year.


 
*Congratulations on your progress. I've been in braids for 1mo now. I have 2 more weeks to go and I can't wait . I've measured my new growth, in some places I got 1/2 and in other places I got 3/4 so I'm happy.*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 31, 2010)

Checking in. I've been MIA for a minute. I'm still cornrowing under my LF. I will be rebraiding in the next few days & I'm thinking about doing some crochet braids just to get a break from the wig. If I go through with it, I'll post a pic.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jan 31, 2010)

Checking in. I'm a week into more self-installed kinky twists.  












Im going to try and keep these in for 4 weeks. We'll see.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi sorry im late. So these are my first braids (january, start pic):



 (my january braids)

when i took them out i did twists :




tonight im back in twists. and in a week or 2= braids with extensions or try for the firts tie crochet braids

Routine:

either have braids with extensions (for 4 weeks) ,take them off,no poo, deep condition. 
twists for 2 weeks to 4 with my hair. Then back to braids with extensions.


----------



## scooby's wife (Jan 31, 2010)

checking in ....washed and conditioned my kinky twist with Wen. Finished off with African Royale Braid spray and Infusium , sealed with Shea Butter. Had to retwist a few due to slippage and growth. But overal enjoying the growth. Currently 27 weeks post and starting to have thoughts of relaxing........to see my progress so far.


----------



## Sundiva (Jan 31, 2010)

Hii!! Can I still join the challenge? Have my braids in and will post pics asap...Can I join PLEASE?!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello everyone! Im checking in. I decided to put in some new twist since i was snow in for 2 days....


----------



## Arian (Feb 5, 2010)

Checking in....I washed about 10 days ago...used KeraCare Shampoo for Weaves and Extensions and the matching conditioner....washed twice, put in a little conditioner for a few minutes, and put a leave in (Elasta QP H-2) and sealed with castor oil. 

I'm washing tonight...pretty much gonna do the same, except I may deep condition with a watered down Silicon Mix and use the Elasta QP everyday as a braid spray..it is very moisturizing.  I will also not be using castor oil to seal this time, as I did not particularly care for the "smell."  Reminded me of how nauseous I was as a kid, taking it orally for illness....

Jojoba on the scalp!


----------



## CORBINS (Feb 5, 2010)

Checkin in.  Still in braids.  Nothing new.  
Just order DE (silica).  Will measure progress once I start the silica.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 5, 2010)

checking in... still in individuals that i got done on jan 1st


----------



## jcdlox (Feb 5, 2010)

last DC tonite and then back in individual braids with extensions tomorrow. Hopefully I'll make it longer than 4.5 weeks this time.


----------



## Prinncipality (Feb 5, 2010)

UPDATE: My relaxer touch up appointment is next Friday. TGIF cause this has been a scary last two weeks hair wiseerplexed. I hope to probably get individuals w/o extensions in March...


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 6, 2010)

So I put in a set of pixie-ish braids no extensions. It took 4 hours not including the washing, dc, and detangling. I was up till 5:30. It looks really nice but I slept on it wrong so the braids are wonky. I don't wanna cowash them or they'll shrink up though. They look completely different from my last set as in that one was a bob and this looks like a pixie flip cut. So maybe I'm not retaining length? I detangled the ends with a bristle brush so that cut down on knots and made my curls pop. I want thisto last until the Middle of may. Well I'll be redoing them during that time.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 6, 2010)

just checking in...my braids have been in two weeks as of this weekend, and they look fine. I washed and conditioned them after week one, an I will be washing/conditioning them today. I have been using a mix of OCT/Emu oil/Argan oil on my scalp 3-4 times a week, and I spritz with a water/glycerin/rose oil/Infusium 21 mix. My braids feel really nice and moisturized. I think I will twist and re-dip the ends to freshen up the waves at the ends.


----------



## Meli-Melo (Feb 6, 2010)

Checking in late. I wore braids and twist since the beginning of the month. I Will try to take pics tomorrow. I wore braid/twist-outs in between but they last only 2 days. I workout 3 times a week, so they don't last long.


----------



## CherieMarie (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok got my Milky Way hair installed last week in freestyle braids....hopefully I can keep them in 5 to 6 weeks


----------



## stephluv (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello Ladies!!! 
  I'm finally ready to take out these kinky twists and please anyone message me or reply on here cause I need to know what is the best way to take down kinky twists....i've had mine in for about 9wks this week and I want to take them out for Vday but I dont know HOW to make sure I retain as much length as possible....Giving me as much detail as to what products and everything would greatly help and how long it might take so I can make sure i clear my schedule... 
Thanks!!!!!

I took out a few edges and i've already lost alot of hair and i'm scared it could be worst if i continue so any help is great help


----------



## Jozze (Feb 8, 2010)

stephluv said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> I'm finally ready to take out these kinky twists and please anyone message me or reply on here cause I need to know what is the best way to take down kinky twists....i've had mine in for about 9wks this week and I want to take them out for Vday but I dont know HOW to make sure I retain as much length as possible....Giving me as much detail as to what products and everything would greatly help and how long it might take so I can make sure i clear my schedule...
> Thanks!!!!!
> 
> I took out a few edges and i've already lost alot of hair and i'm scared it could be worst if i continue so any help is great help



Aww sorry to hear that you're having difficulty removing your twist. Here's a link to the C&G site. If you scoll half way down the page you will see a video titled *How To Take Out Extreme Build Up[FONT=arial, sans-seri f, helvetica] From Braid Extensions. [/FONT]*[FONT=arial, sans-seri f, helvetica]HTH!


UPDATE: I am finally finished installing my HL blue and black yarn braids. I hope to keep them in 8 -12 weeks as they took me over a week to complete. I've been really busy so I could only spend a few hours on them each day. Everyone's loving them so I will try to post a pic when I get a chance.
[/FONT]


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm taking my braids down this Friday after almost 7 weeks. Yay!! Can't wait, I forgot what my hair looks and feels like, again.

I wanted to ask; you know after a few weeks you seem to get little stray hairs sticking up all over the place? Is that new hair or breakage? :S I sometimes worry that what if the base of the extension is breaking my braid but maybe it's just a new hair after completing its cycle??? Please tell me it's not breakage .


----------



## CORBINS (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay.  I took my braids out for the resting period.  As you know, I'm recovering from a lot of damage that I just can't seem to escape.  Seems like I damage my hair on purpose!  

So, now I'm gonna try to keep away from the cutting!  I'm gonna deep condition like crazy and hope that SILICA does something!  I'll be back in braids hopefully in March. 
Oh, I'll keep you guys updated on my SILICA use.  Seems like there isn't enough EVIDENCE that it actually works!


----------



## jcdlox (Feb 8, 2010)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I'm taking my braids down this Friday after almost 7 weeks. Yay!! Can't wait, I forgot what my hair looks and feels like, again.
> 
> I wanted to ask; you know after a few weeks you seem to get little stray hairs sticking up all over the place? Is that new hair or breakage? :S I sometimes worry that what if the base of the extension is breaking my braid but maybe it's just a new hair after completing its cycle??? Please tell me it's not breakage .


 
I had the same question and it drove me nuts thinking it was breakage so I had to take mine down after 4.5 weeks. I'm happy to report it was just the new hair coming in not breakage.  I just had mine braided again Saturday so I'm hoping to go a little longer, maybe 6 weeks this time.

HTH and HHG!


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 8, 2010)

Just checking in--still in my crochet braids (which was what my cornrows became, lol) but will be taking them down Wednesday night. I plan to install yarn braids/twists this weekend and update with pics on Saturday or so.

As it stands I like the look and relatively simple installation of the crochet braids, but I prefer the staying power and versatility of the yarn braids...I'm thinking I may alternate between them for the duration of the year, using the crochet braids as a 3-4 week "rest" between yarn braid installations.


----------



## Arian (Feb 10, 2010)

Washed and conditioned this past Saturday...so far so good...twists are fuzzy and some of my real hair has "escaped" the twist, but that's to be expected.  I'm halfway in....5 more weeks to go.. I've been washing every 10-12 days or so...no need to do it any sooner, imo.  I do have some splits that I cannot wait to cut!

O, I've been moisturizing with some diluted Elasta QP H-Two...was a wonderful idea.


----------



## 757diva (Feb 11, 2010)

I am taking mi braids out tomorrow. Then I will take a rest period from the extensions and cornroll mi hair under a wig for a week or two then put in some more braids. I have been using sulphur mixture and some herbs


----------



## lynnstar (Feb 11, 2010)

Just checking in....

Took my individual braids out on 1/16 (7 weeks - retained about an inch of new growth....yeah!!)
Did a protein treatment - Aphogee 2-step (loved the results-made my hair really strong)
Rested for 3 wks - (3 deep conditioning sessions) 
Braids back in on 2/7


----------



## Rei (Feb 11, 2010)

Ooh I'd like to join this if its not too late.

I'm on my second installation of crochet braids in one month. They only last about 2 weeks for me before the hair starts to matt and look bad (its the type of hair I bought, plus I sleep roughly) The hair is inexpensive though, and I've grown to like the look so Im going to do this until my hair reaches full apl.

I'll alternate between crochet braids and fancy cornrows (once it becomes a bit warmer, right now its way too cold for my scalp to be showing)


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2010)

Still wearing my wig over braided hair.


----------



## julzinha (Feb 11, 2010)

I am still in braids, but my hair is def. growing and i am keeping 100% to the moisture routine!


----------



## djkforeal (Feb 12, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Still wearing my wig over braided hair.




Sweet, Me too.


----------



## kinkipt_85 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll will be taking out my yarn braids which I had in from last November, out this long holiday weekend & then I'll make my hair rest for the rest of this month and then start anew in March!


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll be taking down my braids this weekend in preparation for my relaxer next week after a 6 month stretch. I'll be giving my hair a break from micros for about a month or so because I would like a straight hairstyle for my birthday next month. I'll also be able to do a length check at this time. I'm proud of myself for getting through this stretch using C&G and can't wait to see my results. Then I'll be back in braids for another 6 months to continue on the challenge!


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 12, 2010)

I washed my hair on tuesday with a clarifying shampoo and then deep conditioned my hair. I still have two more months to go with these braids!


----------



## maghreblover (Feb 13, 2010)

YAYYY!!! As of today, I am exactly 52 weeks,i.e. one year post  I am in braids now, but to commemorate I took down a braid somewhere in the middle of my head, and measured exactly 7.5 inches of new growth  . The rest of my hair is texlaxed, I'm not sure I'll be texlaxing again, but I won't be doing any cutting either.


----------



## GreenD (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok ladies I got a question. I'll be taking my hair down next month and will let it rest for one week and then put back into braids. I want to know of a braided style that will last at least two months without looking too frizzy and bushy. 

I've had senegalese twist with additional hair added to mine and they lasted about a month, maybe a month and a 1/2. I'm thinking about getting box braids that are curly at the ends and just spritz my hair and not wash. What do you all think?

I just hate spending approximately $200 on a style that only lasts one month.


----------



## Jozze (Feb 13, 2010)

DivaDava said:


> Ok ladies I got a question. I'll be taking my hair down next month and will let it rest for one week and then put back into braids. I want to know of a braided style that will last at least two months without looking too frizzy and bushy.
> 
> I've had senegalese twist with additional hair added to mine and they lasted about a month, maybe a month and a 1/2. I'm thinking about getting box braids that are curly at the ends and just spritz my hair and not wash. What do you all think?
> 
> I just hate spending approximately $200 on a style that only lasts one month.



My yarn braids are still looking brand new after a few weeks so maybe you could give them a try...also, IMO they look a lot more natural than syn hair. HTH


----------



## GreenD (Feb 13, 2010)

Jozze said:


> My yarn braids are still looking brand new after a few weeks so maybe you could give them a try...also, IMO they look a lot more natural than syn hair. HTH


 
Thanks!! Do you have pics of yarn braids?


----------



## purplepeace79 (Feb 13, 2010)

I like the yarn braid idea. You might also want to think about learning how to do your own hair to save money. I did that and save TONS!!

I did this style myself, with synthetic hair. The hair was $4.99 a pack and I used like 2.5 packs







The only reason I dont do them anymore is because the longer my hair gets, the longer the braid has to be, and that takes too long lol. So now, I only really do styles with kinky hair, and usually twists.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is going to be my last week in my kinky twists. I made it a full 4 weeks. That's unusual for me. I think I've been motivated to keep them in because I've been swimming a lot and because I have been redoing them in sections. I'm taking them down because of an event I'm going to. But I'll be back in some kind of twist or braid style by the end the month. ETA, my hair is growing well and my length retention has been great. I'm really happy so far with my progress.


----------



## GreenD (Feb 13, 2010)

purplepeace79 said:


> I like the yarn braid idea. You might also want to think about learning how to do your own hair to save money. I did that and save TONS!!
> 
> I did this style myself, with synthetic hair. The hair was $4.99 a pack and I used like 2.5 packs
> 
> ...


 
You did a really great job!! Now that's an option. I'm not sure how much hair to add per braid or how to start the braid, but I'll guess I'll have to learn through trial and error.  How long does it usually take you?


----------



## trinigal27 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Checking in...........how is everyone doing so far? I still have my braids in, shall be taking it out next weekend, it would be 2 months since they are in. Have been dcing once a week and moisturizing every two days, sometimes when I get the chance I redo a few braids so it does not look so untidy. So far everything is running smoothly. 
Wishing you ladies a wonderful weekend...........Happy Growing!
*


----------



## Jozze (Feb 13, 2010)

DivaDava said:


> Thanks!! Do you have pics of yarn braids?



Here are several threads and pics of yarn braids:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=437608

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=430652

Here's a link to a vid showing how to put in braid extensions:
http://www.growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html

HTHs


----------



## Jozze (Feb 13, 2010)

purplepeace79 said:


> I like the yarn braid idea. You might also want to think about learning how to do your own hair to save money. I did that and save TONS!!
> 
> I did this style myself, with synthetic hair. The hair was $4.99 a pack and I used like 2.5 packs
> 
> ...



U & Ur hair are GAWGUS!


----------



## lovelyone80 (Feb 13, 2010)

my hair is growing nicely.
I am wearing these kinky twists for at least 2 weeks more (that will take me to 8 weeks total). I might push it to 10 depending on how they look but when you are natural and you wash your hair, it curls up. 
so who knows.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 15, 2010)

Checking in, hair is still braided up under my wig.


----------



## IRAQCHICK30 (Feb 15, 2010)

IM IN!!!!  I get cornrows with extensions for two weeks and then two weeks braided with my own hair.  I will need a pass though.  I am going home for leave in June from Iraq and then I will be home in September.  I hate to say this, but after being over here for almost a year, I will probably end my challenge once I get home in September.  I cant show my hair or wear it down and havent been able too since September of last year.  So, Im in till September.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Feb 15, 2010)

DivaDava said:


> You did a really great job!! Now that's an option. I'm not sure how much hair to add per braid or how to start the braid, but I'll guess I'll have to learn through trial and error. How long does it usually take you?


 
Thank you
there are SO many youtube tutorials on how to do extensions. You will find something helpful.

Those micros took about 11 hours in total, taking short breaks and such.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Feb 15, 2010)

Jozze said:


> U & Ur hair are GAWGUS!


 
Thank you


----------



## Zaz (Feb 15, 2010)

I was wondering, I had on kinky twists for about 5 weeks, and took them down today. Does anyone here just leave the hair out as a twist out for a day or two before washing, conditioning... Because this looks kinda pretty and I wanna wear it out 





ETA sorry for hijacking the thread but I figured you ladies would be the ones to know
TIA


----------



## djkforeal (Feb 16, 2010)

Checking in, I just re-braided my hair myself and before that I took down the previous set of braids and washed/conditioned my hair with JASONS biotin shampoo and Loreal Everpure conditioner with MSM conditioner.  I rinsed that out and applied Cantu shea butter leave in then baggied overnight.  I lightly blow dried my hair then cornrowed and applied HE LTR to the ends and re-applied my lace wig.  I can't wait to do a length check in March so I can see if all this work has paid off !


----------



## 757diva (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally took them dang micros out blah shoulda done it 2 weeks ago 

Before picture a month ago after mi big chop





Right after I took the braids out





After detangling





This is how much shed hair came out





Length check






I think mi hair grew alot lol I use a mixture of alma power that I made into a tea, sulphur powder infused with shea oil. D/C every 3 days while in braids. I'm gonna install some more braids within the next week


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow 757, that is very lil shedded hair. When I take my hair down after 6wks I have enough shedded hair to make a small wig.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 16, 2010)

zazou583 said:


> I was wondering, I had on kinky twists for about 5 weeks, and took them down today. Does anyone here just leave the hair out as a twist out for a day or two before washing, conditioning... Because this looks kinda pretty and I wanna wear it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl don't worry you didn't hijack, we are all here to share and ask questions. I leave my hair out for a few days after I take out my braids out, I don't see the harm in it...BTW your twist out does look pretty


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm still here . I redid the front and back rows of my braids two weeks ago and will be keeping them in until end of Feb. It will be 10 weeks by then. It's a little longer than I want to but I won't be in a position to deal with my hair on a daily basis out of braids until the end of Feb. I took the attached pics last week. Pic 1 is a bit fuzzy but the red hair is extensions and black hair is the new growth. I'm very happy with it . Pic 2 is how the hair looks now after 7 weeks. I wash and DC every week or every 2 weeks depending on how much energy I have.


----------



## Arian (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, I'm wearing my kinky twists for 10 weeks, so I have until around the 15th of March before I start taking them down. _ However, I've been washing and now a lot of my real hair has come out of the twists....what do I need to put on them to keep them from splitting?  I thought about rubbing a little shea butter on the length of the twists and some split end treatment from joico...any other suggestions?_

I know once they come down, I'm going in for a trim, since I'm transitioning anyway...will leave hair out for 2-4 weeks before getting another twist install--thinking of senagalese or yarn braids...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been baggying every night with curl moisturizer and Surge 14 for the last few months and I really think it helps with retention. I have no breakage when I take down my braids.


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 16, 2010)

What kind of hair is everybody using because I've been using Yakki Pony and it's not curly on the end, as a matter of fact, it unravels after I braid it up.

I would love to have it curly at the ends, what kind of hair should I buy?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2010)

Misseyl said:


> What kind of hair is everybody using because I've been using Yakki Pony and it's not curly on the end, as a matter of fact, it unravels after I braid it up.
> 
> I would love to have it curly at the ends, what kind of hair should I buy?


 

I've been using Kanekelon hair (synthetic). If you decide use this, try using perm rods on the ends and dip the ends in very hot water. This should curl the ends for you. Hope this helps.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 16, 2010)

@lafani, your braids are so neat, did you do them yourself? I really like the color mixture as well.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello everyone! Just checking in. Right now i am still rocking the kinky twist. 3 weeks down 8 more to go ( i pray i can hang that long). Next week i will go through and do the edges over and the back..


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 16, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> @lafani, your braids are so neat, did you do them yourself? I really like the color mixture as well.



Thank you. I got them done at a salon. I tried self braiding. It was not a good idea . I gave up after being at it for over a day. I used kanekelon and mixed black and wine extensions together.


----------



## Foufie (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey ya'll I'm just checking in. SO  I took my braids out he end of Jan and wore my hair out for a few days. Then I got Goddess braids that I have worn for two weeks. Now I am braiding my hair at night and wearing it out during the day. I will be getting individuals installed this weekend.


----------



## kandigyrl (Feb 17, 2010)

Checking in. I've been out of braids for about 3-4 weeks and will be getting some microbraids (thinking more on the medium side) installed tomorrow. First time getting micros since they ripped out my edges years ago. I'm still a little afraid but I know a lot more now than I did back then so I hope all goes well this time around.


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I've been using Kanekelon hair (synthetic). If you decide use this, try using perm rods on the ends and dip the ends in very hot water. This should curl the ends for you. Hope this helps.


Thank you, I'm going to try Kanekelon and see what happens.


----------



## jcdlox (Feb 20, 2010)

checking in. I'm in the second installation of braids and will be taking them out next Saturday.  This will likely be my last round because my braider is moving to Dallas! I just found her and now she's moving?!  At least the braids got me through the winter.  I'll be 12 weeks post relaxer so I can't wait to see how much growth I have retained.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 20, 2010)

hi ladies! so i put in these crochet braids last saturday (13 th february). here it is:





i gonna try keeping them a month.


----------



## Arian (Feb 20, 2010)

_ Reposting my question_......I've been washing and now a lot of my real hair has come out of the twists....what do I need to put on them to keep them from splitting? I thought about rubbing a little shea butter on the length of the twists and some split end treatment from joico...any other suggestions?


----------



## Laela (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm late, but here are my braids...I was too lazy to do them any smaller.  My natural is thick, so the style may just last 2 months. I'll try to braid them smaller next time to last three. C&G'ing all year... hopefully.  Happy hair growing Ladies! My regi includes GNC's Women's Ultra Mega Wellness Program; lots of water; fruit Smoothies


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 22, 2010)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> _ Reposting my question_......I've been washing and now a lot of my real hair has come out of the twists....what do I need to put on them to keep them from splitting? I thought about rubbing a little shea butter on the length of the twists and some split end treatment from joico...any other suggestions?


 
If your hair has been up for 10 weeks shedded hair is to be expected. When I take my hair out of braids every 6wks, I have a lot of shedded hair. Tea rinses have helped stop excessive shedding but natural shedding, nothing I can do about it. 

For splits the only thing that has help me is deep conditioning 2x a week, I've tried everything, moisturizing, oiling, protective styling and still major splits. DC has drasticly reduced my split ends. HTH


----------



## dany06 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've pretty much made the month mark. I took my braids down yesterday. I'll probably be back in braids next week.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 22, 2010)

checking in - been in individuals for close to 8 weeks.  not sure how long i'm going to keep this set in.


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 23, 2010)

Experienced braiders- How can I make my senegalese twists shorter? I asked for BSL length braids but she made them classic length and by the time I noticed it was too late to turn back. I want to make them 6-8 inches shorter. She sealed the ends with hot water. Can I soak the braids in hot water and snip where I want or do I have to burn the ends? I want to avoid burning the ends bc I hate the sharp/hard ends.


----------



## maghreblover (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been in braid extensions now for exactly two months and three days. I'll be taking them down this weekend. If anyone has any tips, i'd be really grateful! thanks!!!


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 26, 2010)

*I am in the process of taking out my braids now and will be cornrowing under wigs until Aug. I’d prefer braids but it’s getting a little too expensive for me and I don’t know how to self-braid but I do know how to cornrow. Anyhoo, I have a question for the ladies that wear wigs. Is it absolutely necessary to use a wig cap? Is it ok to just put the wig on my head and hold it in place with bobby pins? Those wig caps look really tight and I’m afraid for my edges and nape. I plan to wear the wig only when I’m in the office. Outside the office and weekends I will be allowing my head to breathe. 

*


----------



## 757diva (Feb 26, 2010)

Still wearing the braids. This weekend I am going to deep condish with mi hair steamer bonnet.


----------



## Sieda (Feb 27, 2010)

lafani said:


> *I am in the process of taking out my braids now and will be cornrowing under wigs until Aug. I’d prefer braids but it’s getting a little too expensive for me and I don’t know how to self-braid but I do know how to cornrow. Anyhoo, I have a question for the ladies that wear wigs. Is it absolutely necessary to use a wig cap? Is it ok to just put the wig on my head and hold it in place with bobby pins? Those wig caps look really tight and I’m afraid for my edges and nape. I plan to wear the wig only when I’m in the office. Outside the office and weekends I will be allowing my head to breathe.
> 
> *



I absolutely hate wig caps and only wear them when I'm in desperate need of new corn-rolls. I experienced major breakage from wearing a wig cap (I didn't moisturize enough as well). Also, cut the comb below in half and sew one half to the front of the wig and the other half to the nape. It lays flat and is very secure.

This stuff us a DREAM for edges... it's like JAM, but for the sista gyrl! Worth every penny - there are youtube video's on it (for visual demonstrations).
http://hickstotaltransformations.com/store/index.php?p=product&id=5&parent=2

HTH


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 27, 2010)

Sieda said:


> I absolutely hate wig caps and only wear them when I'm in desperate need of new corn-rolls. I experienced major breakage from wearing a wig cap (I didn't moisturize enough as well). Also, cut the comb below in half and sew one half to the front of the wig and the other half to the nape. It lays flat and is very secure.
> 
> This stuff us a DREAM for edges... it's like JAM, but for the sista gyrl! Worth every penny - there are youtube video's on it (for visual demonstrations).
> http://hickstotaltransformations.com/store/index.php?p=product&id=5&parent=2
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Laela (Mar 1, 2010)

Still putting up with these braids.. lol

did a wash over the weekend.


----------



## djkforeal (Mar 1, 2010)

lafani said:


> *I am in the process of taking out my braids now and will be cornrowing under wigs until Aug. I’d prefer braids but it’s getting a little too expensive for me and I don’t know how to self-braid but I do know how to cornrow. Anyhoo, I have a question for the ladies that wear wigs. Is it absolutely necessary to use a wig cap? Is it ok to just put the wig on my head and hold it in place with bobby pins? Those wig caps look really tight and I’m afraid for my edges and nape. I plan to wear the wig only when I’m in the office. Outside the office and weekends I will be allowing my head to breathe. *


 
Hi lafani,
I don't think that it is absolutely necessary to wear a wig cap under your wig, but I would not recommend wearing a wig without one because of all the snagging the wig can do to your hair underneath.  When I wear a wig cap or knee hi's under my lace wigs I cut a small slit on each side by my ear to loosen it up a bit and that really helps because I get headaches very easily from things being too tight around my head.  I think your edges and nape would be more at risk with that wig rubbing directly on them and you can still take the wig cap and wig off very easily each night.  I hope this helps you.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 2, 2010)

lurking for style/maintenance tips...

i'm on a personal HYH challenge, which mainly consists of braids/twists. i had box braids for 6 weeks, took a 10 day break, then installed crochet braids, which i have had for 2 weeks today and will wear for another 2 weeks. haven't made up my mind 100%, but i will more than likely go into senegalese twists after that for 6 weeks.

there's some great growth in here so far...keep it up ladies!


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 3, 2010)

djkforeal said:


> Hi lafani,
> I don't think that it is absolutely necessary to wear a wig cap under your wig, but I would not recommend wearing a wig without one because of all the snagging the wig can do to your hair underneath.  When I wear a wig cap or knee hi's under my lace wigs I cut a small slit on each side by my ear to loosen it up a bit and that really helps because I get headaches very easily from things being too tight around my head.  I think your edges and nape would be more at risk with that wig rubbing directly on them and you can still take the wig cap and wig off very easily each night.  I hope this helps you.



Thank you for this. I was just thinking today that the wig might harm my hair if i just put it on without anything protecting my hair but I can't really do the wig cap. It looks too tight and I don't like tight things on my head. I will give knee highs a try. I'll let you know if it works


----------



## Minnie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
This is my first post since joining (I think).  Currently I am wearing cornrows under a wig.  Everything seems to be going well.  I re-braid once a week after shampoo and dcing.  This has been my regi for about a month.


----------



## lovelyone80 (Mar 3, 2010)

i am at the 2 month mark. I am taking my kinky twist down this weekend, my hair is a mess. it grew out quite a bit.
I will take a break from braids for two weeks or so. I will probably do cornrows or twists until I go and get long singles. 

I need a good wash and a DC stat!!


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 4, 2010)

I still have about a month to go and my braids are not looking good, I've already washed them twice!


----------



## 757diva (Mar 4, 2010)

I kept those braids in for about a week or 2 lol I decided since I just got mi hair steamer    that I am going to wear mi hair in cornrolls or twist underneath mi wigs so I can use mi hair steamer lol But mi hair is doing wonderful.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 4, 2010)

Checking in: Just got my hair done in some french braids after taking the kinky twist down a week ago.


----------



## kinkipt_85 (Mar 6, 2010)

k, i just spend the last 2 days installing some new yarn braids but i did them way shorter this time. i plan on keeping them in for at least 3 mths. before i did them, most parts of my hair measured 7.5 inches. hopefully i can get to 8/ 8.5 in. by june.


----------



## GreenD (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't wait for the end of March as I can't believe I've had my hair braided since Jan. 1. I get a bit overwhelmed when I take all the braids out to start all over again. But it's a small sacrifice to keep braids in for 3 months (under wigs of course). I think that's my plan for the year, to keep my hair braided for 3 months at a time, take out to flat iron (length check for my APL challenge...or is that this challenge?) for 1 week and put braids back in.

Ugh, I hope these next 3 weeks fly by....


----------



## Misseyl (Mar 7, 2010)

Checking in -- My last touchup was in October and I braided my hair in December.  I've rebraided them once since then, after 6 weeks, and I'm going to rebraid again next week.  What I do is give myself a good wash the first day and when my hair is dry I rebraid each braid individually.  I don't take it out entirely, then rebraid after a week or two, so I don't really know how much progress I'm making but by the end of the year I should probably have about 6 inches of new growth.  

I did a terrible thing in October/overprocessed my hair which ended up breaking off my hair, I in turn cut it off so that it can be the same length.  So I'm tempted to wear these braids until December of 2011.  I don't know if I can go that long but I'll see how I feel after the first year.


----------



## CherieMarie (Mar 7, 2010)

Maracujá said:


> I still have about a month to go and my braids are not looking good, I've already washed them twice!


 

Same problem im having! I have had my braids in for 4 weeks and im fighting the urge to take them out because they are looking unkept to me . I might take them out next week. I got two new lacefronts and im dying to try them out.


----------



## Jozze (Mar 7, 2010)

Checking in: I'm still in the same yarn braids six weeks later. I will be taking them down after two -three weeks but I'm not sure if I put more in straight away or not. I'll check in closer to the time and let you know.


----------



## Sieda (Mar 8, 2010)

Checking in. I guess I failed the challenge, however, I felt like my hair was dry-rotting in my corn rolls. I re-braid my hair monthly , but the dryness and split ends became too much to bare. Here is my hair today. I may go back to corn rolls in a week.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=451196


----------



## Sieda (Mar 8, 2010)

Sieda said:


> Checking in. I guess I failed the challenge, however, I felt like my hair was dry-rotting in my corn rolls. I re-braid my hair monthly , but the dryness and split ends became too much to bare. Here is my hair today. I may go back to corn rolls in a week.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=451196




I WILL HAVE TO MOISTURIZE more if I decide to go back to corn rolls. If only I followed the rules!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I took my braids out after 4wks, I got pretty good growth. will redo them next weekend.


----------



## Laela (Mar 8, 2010)

Did a dry shampoo using ORS Herbal Cleanse, to keep my hair looking fresh. Cleansed scalp with a damp, hot towel to remove dirt. Saturated scalp / braids with Infusium23 and then with Braid spray, for sheen. 
I drove around yesterday, so the braids got air-dried. When I got home I added oil to the scalp. I use this oil every other day on my scalp: 





 (I'll hold on to the C&G way of doing things..it's very healthy for my hair. These braids may last another two weeks...then I'll do some cornrows.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2010)

Laela said:


> *(I'll hold on to the C&G way of doing things..it's very healthy for my hair.* These braids may last another two weeks...then I'll do some cornrows.


 

I totally agree with the bolded. C & G has not failed me yet. I still use the method on my braided hair under my wigs as well and it is just as good for my hair.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 8, 2010)

Alright did my first weave install myself this past friday. did pretty good too. I found some hair with my curl pattern and left about 1-1/2 out in the front to blend. PPL can't even tell i got a weave. AWESOME! I will be leaving it in for about for weeks


----------



## lovelyone80 (Mar 12, 2010)

i am getting my hair done tmrw.
sengalese twist. 
I am excited. i will try to do a length check tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2010)

I am so tempted to put in my famous hip-length braids, but my budget just won't allow it right now. I'll see about trying to have them done for the summer.


----------



## tricie (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, ladies, 

:update:

Just checking in; I have been in braids for about a month and a half.  I'll take them out after Easter, rest, and then have them reinstalled.  I'm currently doing a pre-poo with EVOO, EVCO, honey, castor oil, aloe vera juice, and liquid shea butter. 

HHG!


----------



## Foufie (Mar 14, 2010)

okaaaay, I only lasted a week with the sew-in. Took it out Friday and washed and conditioned on saturday, cornrowed 15 braids in and bought a wig. I did okay, post pics later.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 14, 2010)

Diva Diva - are u able to keep in braids that long w/out extensions??? I want to keep my cornrows for 3 weeks


----------



## trinigal27 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Hello Ladies! Has been a while since I last checked in, hope you all are hanging in there and having lots of success. My braids have been in two months now, have started taking them down today, after they are out am going to treat my hair with some extra dcing and then put them in some cornrow until the end of March when I do my lenght check.
Wishing you ladies a wonderful evening. Happy growning.
*


----------



## Laela (Mar 14, 2010)

*Trinigal27,* how are you doing the 'extra dcing' and with what products???

I'd started late and almost near the month mark; I'm saturating w/ the braids spray every other day and that's keeping them looking decent. I think I can make it to the end of March (6 weeks). I'll just get creative with the braids and braid the braids back w/ a ponytail. 

I can do it!


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm playing with the idea of doing braids without extensions next time.


----------



## shunemite (Mar 16, 2010)

I took down my first set of braids after 8 weeks and I have re-installed some micros. I didn't lose my edges. I'm so busy this year with school I think I'll keep on braiding with the crown and glory method. I'm spraying Aphogee leave-in on my relaxed ends right now.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 17, 2010)

hey yall. so i took off my crochet braids. i washed and put twists in.


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm taking my braids out on April 3rd.


----------



## Marhia (Mar 18, 2010)

installed some micros this week took me a day.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 18, 2010)

i'm soooooo ready to take these braids out.  i've had them in since jan 1st and am planning to take them out this monday. can't wait!  i have committed to this challenge but am having second thoughts because i'm sick of braids.  maybe i'll sport a twist out/bun for a while before getting them reinstalled


----------



## Laela (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^ I'm ready to take my braids down, too..but more determined to hold on until the end of the month. I'll also likely do a bun or create rows of cornrow, even though the braids are big..... 11 Days to go and counting.....


----------



## Jozze (Mar 20, 2010)

I've taken my yarn braids down and I will be in wearing cornrows with my big puff or wet bunning with a phony pony for the foreseeable future. I really didn't enjoy wearing/installing or removing the yarn braids. But I must say my hair was so soft, silky, healthy, strong and very well moisturized after removal. There was only a very small amount of shed hair and detangling was an absolute breeze! The main bonus was that I had a LOT of growth! 
I will continue to follow the C&G method but in cornrows instead of individual plaits.


----------



## GreenD (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm soooo happy that I'll be taking my braids down next Saturday I don't know what to do with myself!!! I think I may either cornrow or put box braids in using my own hair again for another 2-3 months come April. Maybe I'll get a little creative this time and put cornrows in the front and box braids in the back. I'll post pics either way.


----------



## Foufie (Mar 21, 2010)

I have another 2 weeks to go! But they are seriously lifting off my scalp. Thought about taking a few after another week and start re-doing them.


----------



## Laela (Mar 21, 2010)

10 days to go....


----------



## Chemetria (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey ladies just checkin in still  rocking the braids as a matter of fact I'm getting braid put in next friday


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2010)

6 more days to go... before Braids out!


----------



## GreenD (Mar 26, 2010)

TGIF!! And thank God I'm taking my hair down today, like in...NOW!! Um, I'll post something late tonight.


----------



## destine2grow (Mar 26, 2010)

Haven't posed in a long time. I have been busy with scool and family. I currently have my hair braided in a bob.


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 27, 2010)

Laela said:


> 6 more days to go... before Braids out!



Same here


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 27, 2010)

just checking in:: Still in braids won't be taking these out until around April 7th. They are starting to look a lil frizzy but that's ok, no going to redo them until April.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2010)

Checking in...I'm still wearing my hair in big plaits and wig daily as my protective style.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 28, 2010)

just took out my braids last night.
now i have cornrows in, and i think i'm going to put in some crochet braids.
we shall see :]]


----------



## caligirl2385 (Mar 28, 2010)

ended up getting rebraided again on 3/23


----------



## Minnie (Mar 29, 2010)

Checking in..... I got my braided in individuals on Wed.  I had been wearing my hair in cornrows under a wig this year.  My edges were breaking I am guessing from the rubbing of the wig.


----------



## orangepeel (Mar 30, 2010)

Checking in. After way too long in braids took them today. Going to baby my hair and then in 2 weeks re do some twists. Liking what I am seeing, not looking forward to the long detangle session coming up.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't think I updated since I joined.
I've been wearing cornrows up until last weekend when I put in individual braids w/ extensions.  I'll try to leave these in for 6 months, getting them re-done when they get too frizzy.
I'm using the protective bodifier mist but I might try "the juice" when I run out.


----------



## Laela (Mar 31, 2010)

yay... made it to the end of March! 

Taking braids out this weekend, will do a DC and wear natural cornrows for 2 weeks (1 week, then DC; 2nd week, then DC) before I do extensions again. At least, that's the game plan. 

For those doing C&G -- Anyone taking progress pix along the way?


----------



## Jozze (Mar 31, 2010)

I just finished putting in medium size box braids without extensions. I hope to wear them for at least a two weeks to a month, depending how well they hold out. I will continue to wet bun daily and baggy my ends underneath my phony puff.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah I made it the three weeks with natural cornorows tomorrow! I am going to unbraid and wear as a poofy braid out and then DC on Sunday! Kay thats the plan!!!!!


----------



## naturalepiphany (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok I'm checking in I know I've been M.I.A. I took a break in mid January then went back to braids, fortunately I don't have pics cause both styles came out horrible. One I kept for a week the other a month because I could kind of camouflage it with my hat. I swear I was in class sweating for the whole month of February because I didn't want to show my hair. I took a break in March. Now I'm back in braids, but this time for the rest of the year, if I do take a break it'll probably only be for a week at the most. This time I took pics they came out fairly well (I should have taken a pic of the back,  next time). I never would have  thought I'd be doing cornrows without extensions. My hair is now the length of what I would cut my braid extensions to so I would really just be wasting hair


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 2, 2010)

Finished 4th week of braids under my wig, now going for another 4 week stretch!


----------



## GreenD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm about to wash and put in small box braids w/my hair and try to keep them in for 1 month at a time, and re-do one by one each month. I'll probably take these down around the end of June before my bday.

Update:
Here are my pics of my hair that I finished this morning.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm DC'ing as I type, my mom helped me take my braids out yesterday. I'm gonna rock two strand twists for about three weeks and hopefully my sister will braid my hair again at the end of april. 

What I did while in braids: wash my hair twice - deep conditioned once - used an instant conditioner once - moisturized on occasion - did scalp massages every week or so

What I should've done (and will try to do the next time): wash my hair every month - deep condition each time - moisturize more frequently - do scalp massages religiously


----------



## Foufie (Apr 6, 2010)

Just took out my braids friday. Well my hair was very moisturised and soft thanks to C & G the wig challenge and Juice retention challenge. I put 8 fresh cornrows in last night and my wig back on. SInce these are bigger I will redo after a week and a half or so


----------



## caligirl2385 (Apr 6, 2010)

i'm pretty sure that after i take out these braids next month, i'm dropping out of this challenge.  i miss my hair


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 6, 2010)

caligirl2385 said:


> i'm pretty sure that after i take out these braids next month, i'm dropping out of this challenge.  i miss my hair



It's not easy. My financial situation might change around june and I have no idea if I'll have enough money to buy human hair and go to Holland (to my sister) to get my hair braided. Whatever you decide, best of luck.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 6, 2010)

caligirl2385 said:


> i'm pretty sure that after i take out these braids next month, i'm dropping out of this challenge. i miss my hair



I miss mine too...so I take a week off in between.


----------



## Laela (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in week 1 of my 'break' from the extensions and wearing cornrows 
STYLING
when I go out, I put on a half-wig. At home, my hair is tied. I'll DC again this weekend and do another week of cornrows before I re-braid.

If anyone has super-thick hair, this DC is excellent. My natural is resilient and shiny, as a result 
*Fantasia IC*






Then I add shea butter to air dry and braid the cornrows with a touch of olive oil hair glaze so they stay neat.



[I'm trying to wean myself off commercial products...but, that's another thread )


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2010)

I undid my big braids and now I am hennaing my hair for a couple of hours. I will rebraid it and slap my wig right back on tomorrow or wear a bun for a few days, not sure yet.


----------



## Laela (Apr 12, 2010)

In second week of "braid break".... wearing a half-wig with big plaits underneath. I'm not looking forward to putting in the braids this time, but I'm determined to stick to this challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I decided on the bun instead of the wig over braided hair for a week or two. It's just a short break but I'll be back to my braid regimen again soon.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2010)

I removed my Senegalese Twists a few weeks ago and I think I'll have it braided up again. I love the STs but I want to try something different, I may try crochet braids or a sew-in. My hair is so thick since I'm almost a year post relaxer, I'm not sure if I want to go back to micros.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 13, 2010)

esi.adokowa said:


> just took out my braids last night.
> now i have cornrows in, and i think i'm going to put in some crochet braids.
> we shall see :]]



decided not to put the crochet braids in, didn't have time.
i've been wearing a wig over my cornrows and i love it.

_new routine:_
i moisturize my ends nightly, shampoo weekly, and dc 3x a week.
i take the braids down, detangle, and redo them every friday.


----------



## zenith (Apr 13, 2010)

Checking in... 

I had a 5 day break in btwn my last braiding.
My siggy is 2 weeks old.


----------



## Misseyl (Apr 14, 2010)

Update:  I finally posted some pictures in my fotki.  Not much but enough to show what I'm dealing with.  PW:  Mistee


----------



## PaleoChick (Apr 14, 2010)

Still in box braids after wrist fracture. Will take them out in a week or so as my wrist splint comes off. I have no idea how long my hair is, but I am enjoying the journey.


----------



## julzinha (Apr 14, 2010)

I have been using this time while I am in braids to apply growth aids daily and wash my scalp twice a week so far I am getting great growth. And since I am natural and my braids are pretty tight I think it is growth instead of the braids getting loose.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't updated in what seems like forever. I've been letting my hair breathe for the past 8 weeks since my relaxer so that I can nurse it back to health a little. I've been wearing my hair in cornrows under a half wig. Tomorrow I will be having micros installed to get me through the summer. Wasn't planning on stretching for 6 months again, but it's looking like it's going that route. Hopefully I'll be brushing APL after this next install.


----------



## Foufie (Apr 17, 2010)

Just got my hair braided in individual braids w/o extensions. I have to get used to this.,....its kind of scalpy....though. But overall I like it. Will try and keep them for a minimum of a month.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Apr 17, 2010)

i had my partial sew in since 3rd week of march, and tuesday i added braids to the front of my head, i got tired of blending with all the gel and such, so far so good


----------



## Foufie (Apr 18, 2010)

These are the pics of my braids with no extensions....I am using this time (as usual) to apply MT to my scalp and castor oil to my ends.


----------



## tricie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello, just checking in for April! 

I still have my braids in, but I have been gradually taking them out, and will have them all out by weekend after next.  

I will leave them out for my two or three week break and then get them reinstalled just in time for the beginning of summer...ooh wee!

So far I have 5" or so of new natural hair, and I am now one year post relaxer.


Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 20, 2010)

I am getting my hair braided this week.


----------



## Laela (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW..that's great! Congrats on the new growth...




tricie said:


> Hello, just checking in for April!
> 
> I still have my braids in, but I have been gradually taking them out, and will have them all out by weekend after next.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Apr 21, 2010)

^^ Me, too, Maracuja. Unfortunately my braids break lasted longer than I wanted it to;  I did a DC w/ IC each week and wearing a braid-out afro today.  I'm still not wanting to do the work myself or pay someone to do it. I'll decide by week's end...


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 25, 2010)

So my hair is al braided up now, I'm gonna keep them in for another three months. I'm not quite sure if I got alot of growth from the last set I had in b/c my ends look a mess I need to spend more time in the SHE challenge thread.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Apr 26, 2010)

i will be taking out install/braids the second or third week of may
im enjoying my hair, and waiting to see whats next


----------



## kinkipt_85 (Apr 26, 2010)

took out my 2nd set of yarn braids.
measured my hair. majority of it is 9 in.
only 6 in to go till my goal length (apl) 
gonna give my hair some well deserved tlc!!
plan to put in my 3rd set of braids in 2wks or so


----------



## Foufie (Apr 27, 2010)

Still in my individuals with no extensions. I have just been juicing, MT'n and sealingmy ends in a JBCO/VitE mix. Seems to be doing well. I can tell I have growth. I slacked off a a bit due to surgery but after the second day I was back on it!


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 28, 2010)

I havent read all of the posts  but is anyone doing ayurvedics with their braid regimens?


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Apr 29, 2010)

I am braiding my hair at the moment. I just finished the front . I am thinking of brading back to back for a few months. So after I take out these braids I will wait a week then rebraid. I am going to try and aim for at least 3 back to backs. I really can't stand to look at my hair anymore lol.


----------



## GreenD (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey ladies my hair is still in box braids w/my own hair from the beginning of April. I learned my lesson from the last time so I'm only keeping these in for 6 weeks, so these have 2 more weeks to go. I think I'll do small cornrows since it's starting to look a tad lumpy under my wigs. I'll post pics when I re-braid (if they're cute!).


----------



## morehairplease (May 2, 2010)

bumping this to ask a quick question.....ladies using synthetic braid hair do you mind me asking which brand you prefer? I am looking to get braids within the next couple of weeks and would like to get individual box braids that are slightly pasted my shoulder.
tia,
tishee


----------



## MrsPeaceLily (May 3, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> bumping this to ask a quick question.....ladies using synthetic braid hair do you mind me asking which brand you prefer? I am looking to get braids within the next couple of weeks and would like to get individual box braids that are slightly pasted my shoulder.
> tia,
> tishee




I use 100% Kanekalon hair.  Check out growafrohairlong.com.  The owner of the site has a braid regimen that I follow while in braids.


----------



## Foufie (May 3, 2010)

still braided up in my box braids with no extensions. working on my third week.....3 more days to make to week 3!


----------



## shunemite (May 4, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> bumping this to ask a quick question.....ladies using synthetic braid hair do you mind me asking which brand you prefer? I am looking to get braids within the next couple of weeks and would like to get individual box braids that are slightly pasted my shoulder.
> tia,
> tishee





MrsPeaceLily said:


> I use 100% Kanekalon hair.  Check out growafrohairlong.com.  The owner of the site has a braid regimen that I follow while in braids.


I agree. Stay away from Toyokalon hair. It tangles a lot.


----------



## esi.adokowa (May 4, 2010)

i just put in some braids without extensions.
i'm rollersetting them right now to give them a bit of body and to tame my *frizzy* ends.
i just dusted/trimmed them, but i feel as though they need a bit more cutting.
we shall see.

i love the braids so far though, and am hoping to keep them in for close to a month.
if i can make them last, then they will be my summer style.
if not, we'll have to find something else.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 4, 2010)

I've violated the rules...I've taken my hair down for 2wks my husband wanted to see my hair done so to keep the peace I did it, but next week braids here I come.


----------



## neanie (May 6, 2010)

I missed the deadline for the braid challenge (by months im a newbie ) 
but for maintaining the scalp
do you ladies reckon it would be a good or bad idea to add sulfur to a braid spray and spray my scalp with
I just find it easier than using my beemine with an applicator nozzle??


----------



## shunemite (May 6, 2010)

neanie said:


> I missed the deadline for the braid challenge (by months im a newbie )
> but for maintaining the scalp
> do you ladies reckon it would be a good or bad idea to add sulfur to a braid spray and spray my scalp with
> I just find it easier than using my beemine with an applicator nozzle??



I think it's fine, as long as you're not allergic to the sulfur. My braid spray has salicylic acid in it and it greatly helps me with itching.


----------



## shunemite (May 6, 2010)

*synthetic hair vs human*

I'm the queen of cheap. But the first set of braids I put in after Christmas, synthetic, gave me those dread lock looking things during take down after 2 months in the back of my head (Batik brand). I had to use a floss pick in the back of my head to undo the twisted knots. So this time in mid-March, I begrudgingly spent the extra bucks on human hair. Now I'm taking them down this week (after 2 months again) and ..... voila.... no knots!!! Is anyone else experiencing an easier take down session with human hair? It seems that my hair likes the human hair better.


----------



## GreenD (May 6, 2010)

One more week, praise the lord!!! I can't wait to take these out and put in a fresh set of braids. I LOVE fresh braids!!!


----------



## mj11051 (May 7, 2010)

Hair after 6 months of braids.


http://public.fotki.com/mj11051/hide-my-hair-challenge/take-down.html


----------



## Foufie (May 9, 2010)

i have started to re-do my braids one row at a time. I am glad I started doing the now casue the buildup at the base was more than I expected. I have never had that problem before but I am assuming some this may be attributed to the Jheri Juice challenge. Oh Well glad I caught.


----------



## Jozze (May 9, 2010)

I took my set of human hair plaits down last week after only two weeks because they matted like crazy...I'll never use HH for plaits again! 

My hair is now in crochet braids. I used Outre Batik deep wave bulk and it looks so natural-like it's growing from my scalp! I'm busy with an essay at the mo but will take a pic later in the week and post. I had a lecture at my Uni yesterday and everyone was going mad over it!


----------



## GreenD (May 10, 2010)

I caved in and took my hair down on Saturday. I've been sporting wash and go's, but will braid my hair tomorrow!!


----------



## djkforeal (May 10, 2010)

Hi all, I have not updated in a while but I took down another set of braids last week and washed and co-washed with Aphogee 2 min reconstructer then deep conditioned with kids cholesterol that smells like bubble gum for 24 hours . I rinsed that out and applied Treseme Moisture conditioner, then on Saturday I washed again with Giovanni smooth as silk, conditioned with more Treseme then sprayed Aphogee keratin and green tea then followed that with Cantu Shea butter leave in that I added jojoba and castor oil to and let air dry for a couple of hours then re-braided my natural hair with no extensions like usual. I am thinking of trying some braids with extensions but it takes me too long to do my own hair in about 20 cornrows and every time I am doing them I say this crap is going to stay in for like 2 months because of how bad my arms hurt , but I know I won't the longest I can even imagine leaving them in is 6 weeks tops! I just parted my hair down the middle and braided each side in it's own downward direction, again I want it as flat as possible because I am wearing full lace units. Anyway, good to see that everyone is happy with this challenge and sticking to a plan of hair growth attack. I know that the braids are giving me length but I really need to work on thickening up my fine strands. Until I post again, keep it going ladies.


----------



## tricie (May 14, 2010)

Hi, ladies, 

Checking for May! I got all my micros out by May 1st, and I'm getting them back in on Tuesday, the 18th, so that was a good break. I won't have to work with it for a few months and can just have braids most of the summer.  

HHG!


----------



## Maracujá (May 14, 2010)

I'm gonna wash my hair around the 20th and do a light protein treatment.


----------



## aa9746 (May 15, 2010)

Just completed a 6wk stretch with braids under my wig. Many of my braids will be going into wk 7 and 8 because i will be redoing braids at my leisure.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 15, 2010)

This challenge is helping me out with retetion and time. I don't have to worry about styling my hair just wash or spray and go. I only did one set of braids this year the rest were sets of twists I may do a set of braids for my bday in august. But twists are so much faster to put in. I did long twists this time. My hair is past my shoulders in the back now even after my horrible blowdrying experience.


----------



## Foufie (May 16, 2010)

Everyone is doing so WELL. This challenge is the bomb-bizzy!

Sooooo I took out my individual braids w/o ext today. Washed conditioned and blowed out. Will be corn rolling for the remainder of the month under my wig. My hair has really grown and keeping EVERY bit of it!!!!!!! I am so excited that I have a BAA.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 16, 2010)

Tomorrow I will be back in braids...I'm excited.. I think,lol...


----------



## Foufie (May 16, 2010)

I just braided into 8 cornrows. I'll keep them two weeks


----------



## shunemite (May 17, 2010)

Took out micros after 8 weeks and got some new ones put in. Looks like for me my hair really likes Human hair and doesn't like braid spray. I tried this go without braid spray and with human hair, and I didn't really lose much hair. Also told the lady to braid my edges extra large to keep them in.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 17, 2010)

Just did my first self-installed braids....Um,not sure if I'll ever do it myself again.


----------



## manter26 (May 19, 2010)

*** 7 month Update*** (very long)

I'm so glad I joined this challenge! 

I was born and raised till age 6 in Notts, UK. There weren't a lot of black people in my classes. My mom had us all in big ol, tacky looking braids/plaits. When we got to the US, my sisters and I looked odd b/c everyone else had relaxed hair in elementary school. We begged my mom for a relaxer and of course our BSL hair broke off to chin and ear length over the years.

I stopped relaxing Mar 09 and BC'd July 09. I realized that although, I looked a mess with my mom's braids, my hair was in the best condition (relaxed or natural) when I was in box braids with my own hair. 

I put my first set of braids in Oct 2009:







 I hated having short hair, but I had to make it work...

I cowashed to get the ends to curl and wore it like this:






In Feb 2010 I was here: 






Comparison Oct 09 vs. Feb 10








These are my braids today, May 2010:






I'm going to need a new protective style, my ends still touch my collar with my banana clip... 






I'm happy with my progress!  I've tried braids with extensions and I find they are brutal on my ends b/c the poke out and get frayed. I plan to follow a reggie similar to @Nonie and redo braids as they start looking tatty (about every 4 weeks). I shampoo, cowash, DC and everything else in braids. I'm going to stick to this until December, only taking out my entire head to change the design.


----------



## gvin89 (May 19, 2010)

Ok, I plan to keep braids for the remainder of the year.  Can some of you post pics of individual (not micro) braids with human hair?  I'm suppose to get installed this weekend and cannot decide what kind of braids to get.


----------



## purplepeace79 (May 22, 2010)

I havent been on LHCF in a minute but I'm still working this challenge.

I've been in self-stalled braids for four weeks. This is my last week, they're coming out next weekend. I usually dont go longer than 4 weeks, but I've been busy.

Here they are (synthetic hair):





I cut about 2-3 inches right before putting these braids in. I've decided to begin cutting the colored ends off, slowly but surely.


----------



## purplepeace79 (May 22, 2010)

neanie said:


> I missed the deadline for the braid challenge (by months im a newbie )
> but for maintaining the scalp
> do you ladies reckon it would be a good or bad idea to add sulfur to a braid spray and spray my scalp with
> I just find it easier than using my beemine with an applicator nozzle??


 
I love sulfur 8 and swear by it when I have braids.


----------



## Laela (May 23, 2010)

Checking in: I was determined, but I'm dropping out of C&G. Will do natural braids... weeks at a time...


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 24, 2010)

taking out my braids tonight!


----------



## gvin89 (May 26, 2010)

I got small individuals with synthetic hair...plan to keep them in 2-3 months, take a 2 week rest, and get more.  Will remain in braids for the rest of 2010.


----------



## Maracujá (May 26, 2010)

I washed my hair for the first time today since braiding for the second time this year, I also did a DC for 45min.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 3, 2010)

hi ladies! here is a pic of braids i did in 13th of may. 





as my hair has already shown growth, my braids are getting messy. But COOL! its growth isn't it?  i think i'll take them out either next week (that will make it 4 weeks with braids) or wait 2 weeks more to make it 6. but i'll see...


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Jun 4, 2010)

Taking out my micros this weekend and giving my hair a 2 week break before installing a sew-in for the rest of the summer. I guess that still counts cause my hair will be braided.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2010)

I won't be braiding my hair until my shealoe butter arrives. I want to rock a twist/braid-out with it first, then get my hair braided again.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jun 11, 2010)

I took my braids out today and this is what I was left with




Lol I looked like a mentalist


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been out of braids for about a month I think, I had to give dh his fix now I'm back, doing natural box braids for the rest of the challenge.


----------



## GreenD (Jun 13, 2010)

OMG, I've had my cornrows in for a minute and they look horrible!! I mean after I put the braids in I couldn't see the part because my hair is so thick up top, now it's just a sea of fuzz with what looks to be braids on top/in the midst. I'll probably take the top and middle rows out tomorrow to straighten to trim and then rebraid. 

We're hovering around the half way mark ladies, only 6 more months to go!!!


----------



## CORBINS (Jun 13, 2010)

Still in braids.  No breaks yet.  I just rebraided.....hair is very long, to waist.  Hope to be strong enough to keep braids in until the end of the year!


----------



## Xaragua (Jun 13, 2010)

I braided my hair last week, hoping to keep them in for 6 weeks.


----------



## djkforeal (Jun 16, 2010)

Checking in, I am still in braids that I do myself, I think I am getting better at it, you can't even really see them under my lace wigs so that's good.  I am changing them up each time I take them down and re-do them so I don't put the same stress in the areas.  I think my hair is getting longer but I feel like I am not getting much thickness from the braids being in for weeks at a time cause when I take them down for a good shampoo and deep condition there is so much shed hair that I can't really stand it and I don't know how to relieve this issue because our hair sheds naturally but I want to keep it... Well, I also have been oiling my scalp with nature's blessings and JBCO/Kemy Oil/Jojoba oil mix, and my scalp loves it, I also started using Aphogee Keratin and GreenTea Reconstructor spray on my braids followed by a mixture of spring water/care free curl activator lotion/JBCO and EVOO in a spray bottle.  I started using these for strength and moisture for my braids but I only get to do this on the weekends when I remove my FLW , I wish I could do it more, but I just love my laces!


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 17, 2010)

I just washed my hair with a moisturizing shampoo and I'm now sitting under the dryer with a deep treatment by Vatika (45min). I'm gonna take out my braids around july 15th, that will make it almost three months with my second set of braids and I'm gonna get some new ones - hope my sister has time - around the same time too.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 17, 2010)

I know I'm late But I originally planned on geting braids for the last 6 months of the year. So July 1st is when I get my braids and will wear them until Dec 31

I will be back on 7/1 to update this thread with my starting pics, proposed regimen, and also pics of the braids. 

HHG to all and I wish you all continued success!


----------



## orangepeel (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm still here! I just put some braids back in. This time I decided to to regular braids instead of twists. I think I will keep these in until August, rest for 2 weeks and then try some crochet braids. I'm going to spend the next few weeks learning how to properly self install.


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 22, 2010)

8 more days! Till I get to take these yarn braids down! Yayayaya. I really liked the styles, I got lots of compliments but I've been itching to touch my real hair! I'm taking them down on the 30th which will only make 26 days but I want to have a new style in for July 4th After I take these down I'm doing a bentonite treatment and a deep conditioner. Then 2 days after that I'm doing a henna treatment and putting crochet braids in for the month of July.


----------



## Prinncipality (Jun 23, 2010)

I took my braids out on sunday. My new growth feels so wonderful but my strands feel so rough. I'm about 4 months post right now--my longest stretch so maybe thats it.


----------



## lovelyone80 (Jul 6, 2010)

I just had a three week break. My hair needed it badly and I was so busy at work I didn't have time to get it braided. Every weekend I DC'ed tho. 
On sat i got senegalese twist again. they are skinnier this time...i love them a lot more because it's not half as heavy as they were previously. i didn't do a proper length check but the Mr told me my hair looked a lot longer so I guess he's right. the back is past APL now.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2010)

I finally got my hip-length extension braids again.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 7, 2010)

Maracujá said:


> I just washed my hair with a moisturizing shampoo and I'm now sitting under the dryer with a deep treatment by Vatika (45min). I'm gonna take out my braids around july 15th, that will make it almost three months with my second set of braids *and I'm gonna get some new ones* - hope my sister has time - around the same time too.


 
I`m taking out my braids and I`ve decided to give my hair a 3 months break before braiding again, my ends are horrible! I`m gonna do cornrows or two strand twists in the meantime.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 12, 2010)

I did some two strand twists on my hair and I'm gonna keep it for about three weeks, I will braid my hair again around september.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 12, 2010)

hey ladies! cheking in! i got these done last saturday! : 










its itching like hell, and already starting to get a little bit messy compared to first day. even sleeping with a scarf! it seems like im getting growth though.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2010)

The extension braids I have in is now 2 weeks post and still looking okay but I can see a tiny bit of frizz now showing. I think it happened after my last wash. I need to wash it again but I'm feeling kinda lazy and don't want wet hair hanging down my back right now anyway.


----------



## djkforeal (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all braiders...
I am still rockin my self installed braids under my lace wigs and I have to say that I am noticing some growth but this technique has seemed to make my fine strands even finer . I don't know if it is from leaving them in for 4-5 weeks because when I take them down I lose a lot of shed hair. I decided that I will not touch my hair with anything but my very wide tooth comb when I detangle them after take down and any other time for that matter. I just took a picture of the back braids to see the hangtime that I am getting now, but I would appreciate any input on how to thicken up hair while going through this challenge. I am not a faithful deep conditioner, but I can step that up and try to do weekly treatments even while in braids. I did a trim over the 4th of July weekend and ended up cutting off about 1.5 inches. I flat ironed my hair using Argan Oil as a heat protectant and I really liked the results, my hair was bone straight after I wrapped it which made it look even thinner to me . I wore my hair out for the week to let my scalp breath and enjoy my hair.  I put a picture of my current hair length stretched. I did these braids over this past weekend 7/10/10 and plan to leave them in for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2010)

djkforeal said:


> Hi all braiders...
> I am still rockin my self installed braids under my lace wigs and I have to say that I am noticing some growth but this technique has seemed to make my fine strands even finer . I don't know if it is from leaving them in for 4-5 weeks because when I take them down I lose a lot of shed hair. I decided that I will not touch my hair with anything but my very wide tooth comb when I detangle them after take down and any other time for that matter. I just took a picture of the back braids to see the hangtime that I am getting now, but I would appreciate any input on how to thicken up hair while going through this challenge. I am not a faithful deep conditioner, but I can step that up and try to do weekly treatments even while in braids. I did a trim over the 4th of July weekend and ended up cutting off about 1.5 inches. I flat ironed my hair using Argan Oil as a heat protectant and I really liked the results, my hair was bone straight after I wrapped it which made it look even thinner to me . I wore my hair out for the week to let my scalp breath and enjoy my hair. I put a picture of my current hair length stretched. I did these braids over this past weekend 7/10/10 and plan to leave them in for 4-6 weeks.


 
If your haven't already, you can try the Crown & Glory method of caring for your braided hair. I like that technique because for me it actually works and works well at helping me retain length and thickness.


----------



## djkforeal (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Aggie,
Yes you are right, there is a lot of useful information on that site and I will be adopting that method as well .  I bought the Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea reconstructer for protein and I made my own moisturizing mist, the only problem is that I only get to do it on the weekends which I don't feel is enough.  So once I am comfortable with lace fronts instead of full laces, I will take off the lace front every 2-3 days so I can get to my hair.  I do not like the combs in the wigs because they irritate my scalp and rub on it too much, which is why I prefer glueing them down to my skin .  Thanks again, I do like the C&G though.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2010)

djkforeal said:


> Thanks Aggie,
> Yes you are right, there is a lot of useful information on that site and I will be adopting that method as well . I bought the Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea reconstructer for protein and I made my own moisturizing mist, the only problem is that I only get to do it on the weekends which I don't feel is enough. So once I am comfortable with lace fronts instead of full laces, I will take off the lace front every 2-3 days so I can get to my hair. I do not like the combs in the wigs because they irritate my scalp and rub on it too much, which is why I prefer glueing them down to my skin . Thanks again, I do like the C&G though.


 
You are most welcomed. I have the Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea reconstructor as well and will be using it today on my braids after my DC.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 18, 2010)

Still in braids...just had edges rebraided.  Had noticeable growth and expecting to keep braids until September.  At that time, I'll take pics of where I am.


----------



## GreenD (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey ladies, just checking in. I took my braids out from about a month ago and decided to put in flat twists. I'll probably take these out over the weekend to rock a twist out and then next week I'll probably put cornrows back in.


----------



## Jozze (Jul 18, 2010)

Just checking in to let everyone know that I'm still around just really busy with family, school and work. I've been wearing crochet braids for a month at a time (since April) before removing them and giving my hair A LOT of TLC for a week or two then reinstalling. 
I had my 1st naturalversary last week and straightened my hair to measure for the first time since my BC. I was so shocked because I have had such tremendous growth this year! I put 90% of this down to this braid challenge; the C&G method; eating right and exercise. Sorry guys, I didn't think to take photos but I will after my next take down in September. . Thanks so much LHCF!


----------



## lovelyone80 (Aug 7, 2010)

it's been about a month! (more like 5 weeks) with this latest set

I washed today...but didn't DC. I did put a leave in conditioner in it tho. I didn't too much because natural hair gets extra frizzy in braids. I want these to last at least 5 more weeks. they actually don't look bad. I am in love with the sengalese twist.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 10, 2010)

i;ve been in cornrows (with extensions) for the past two weeks. I wash and con every saturday and moisuture and seal every day. I am using a sulu/bee mine mix on my scalp from mon-fri. I have about 1/4 of ng to date. I hope to keep this install for 4 more weeks but I'm not sure.


----------



## manter26 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm still in this and going strong. I haven't been out of braids for more than a week. On my off days I'm usually rocking a braidout anyway. I've decided to take a pass and flat iron my hair Sept 18th for a football party. I'm using the party as an excuse for a length check.


----------



## Ms.London (Aug 10, 2010)

I know ladies i haven't been checking in like at all lol......but im still in the game i was actually braided up under a wig at the beginning of this challenge all the way to april and i completely neglected my hair......Beginning of may i knew i had to make a change i said goodbye to my wig and slapped some on synthetic braids i now wash and condition bi-weekly i oil my scalp nightly and mist/moisturise daily and my hair is thriving....ive had about 1 1/2 growth since may to now and im determined not to fall off my bandwagon again........HHJ ladies


----------



## Xaragua (Aug 10, 2010)

I have twists in my hair and co-wash and dc every tuesday.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 10, 2010)

I will be getting the parameters of my extension braids re-done on Sunday. I think they can last another 3 weeks at least.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just had the middle redone....lots of new growth.  Excited to see where I'll be at the end of September.  I use my moisturizing spritz daily, oil my scalp as needed, and spray with the Aphoghee reconstructor weekly.  I wash & condition weekly as well.  Happy Growing ladies...


----------



## Jozze (Aug 14, 2010)

Update: Took hair out of crochet braids for a week of TLC and took photos (see siggy). I'm back in crochet braids for another month. This time I put in summery light brown curls (see avatar-@ my pic- It's an inside joke with my teenaged DD who poses for every photo like an anime girl!)


----------



## tricie (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi, ladies,

Checking in for August!  I removed my micros this weekend, and am attempting wet bunning for a month or so for my allowed break.  Not going well so far (see my post today), but I'm gonna stick with it for now.  My hair is thick and has grown a lot.

HHG!


----------



## Misseyl (Aug 17, 2010)

:update:  Rocking braids, non-stop, since December 2009.  Last relaxer was done in October 2009. I'm going to wash and rebraid this weekend.  If I go according to my schedule, I'll get a touch-up anytime after December 2010.  Let's see, 16 more months to go.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 20, 2010)

1 more week with these braids. This weekend I'm going to treat my hair with a super treatment. I plan to: 

Wash with aphogee damage shampoo
Applying aphogee keratin reconsturctor for 10-20 min
Deep Con with Alter Ego and aphogee Con for 30 min
Leave in – aphogee green tea and vitamin and bee mine hair milk 

When dry – oil scalp with jbco and moisture and seal with bee mine moisturizer and coconut/wgo mix 

This will get me ready to take out next week Friday.


----------



## tricie (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, ladies, 

Checking in for September (geez, it's already September; WTH?  ); my braids are currently out for the allowed break.

I took out my micros in August to give it a break, and am currently wearing either Flexi-rod sets, twistouts, or (mostly) wet bunning with a phony pony.  This break has allowed me to wet bun, baggy (whole head), and apply conditioning treatments (like henna).

I'll probably get braided up again in time for the holidays for convenience, and to round out the end of the challenge.  

HHG!


----------



## ojemba (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

This is a pic of my recent self install extensions. I hope to keep these in for about 3 weeks.


----------



## djkforeal (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all,
Just wanted to check in and say that I am still in this challenge but it is getting very hard for me to keep going.  This past weekend I took down braids that I had in for about a month to shampoo and deep condition and let my scalp breathe.  Then I sectioned my hair into four sections and twisted the sections to let them air dry.  The next day I took down the twist and had a wonderful twist out going on and I was enjoying my hair.  I struggled to get into the mood to braid my hair back up and I had this strong urge to not do it...so I just braided my hair in big sections and threw my wig on this morning.  I don't know why I am not feeling like braiding my own hair anymore, I think it is just plain laziness and not wanting to do the work myself.  Is anyone else having this problem this late in the game?  I do not want to give up because I am seeing growth and retaining length that I can realize for the first time since I was a child.  I hope I can hold on until the end of the year.  It is so hard because my b-day is coming up in a couple of weeks and I want to wear my hair out, so we will see.


----------



## manter26 (Sep 7, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is a pic of my recent self install extensions. I hope to keep these in for about 3 weeks.



I really like these. What type of hair did you use?


----------



## manter26 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been on a long break...it's been 2.5 weeks out of braids, seems like longer. I'm getting a sew in on Thursday and I plan to twist/twist-out the leave out hair.


----------



## shunemite (Sep 10, 2010)

Checking in again, got some singles done yesterday and she did a really good job on it. I had a set back because one of the ladies I paid to take down my braids accidentally or intentionally CUT MY HAIR!!! So I don't know if I can trust paying someone to take down my braids, it's disheartening when someone just cuts your hair like that.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2010)

My extension braids are out but I will be plaiting down my natural hair and keeping it under wigs for a few weeks.


----------



## Jozze (Sep 11, 2010)

I removed my crochet braids last Wednesday. I have washed; henna'd; deep conditoned under steamer then cornrowed my hair. Next week I will put in customed made kinky curly exensions for six to eight weeks co-washing in shower everyday. I'll post a pic of results soon.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you, I used Kanakaloon(sp) hair, put rods on the ends and dipped in hot water. 



manter26 said:


> I really like these. What type of hair did you use?


----------



## djkforeal (Sep 26, 2010)

Checking in...I am still hanging in this challenge.  I am going on my 4th week with this set of braids and I will be taking them down this weekend to clarify and deep condition.  I am still lightly oiling my scalp with Nature's Blessings at least once a week after I shampoo and taking Biotin.  I started the Biotin in July and took them consistently until September because it was my birthday on the 17th and I could not handle the breakouts.  I want to start back with the Biotin because I could definitely notice the growth while in braids.  Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 27, 2010)

The 2nd installment will come out next week.  I'll take a break for about 2-4 weeks and then get some more.


----------



## 757diva (Oct 1, 2010)

Just took out mi braids yesterday. I am going to put another set in very soon and keep them in until New Years hopefully lol I haven't been online in a long time but I kept doing the challenge anyways


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 3, 2010)

I took a three months break from braiding cause it was thinning out my ends, this past week I went to my sister in Holland to get my hair braided but she had no time. If I don't find anyone to do it, I might have to drop out of the challenge *sigh*


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hair still braided up


----------



## Xaragua (Oct 3, 2010)

Keeping up with the braid challenge


----------



## manter26 (Oct 5, 2010)

I've technically been in this challenge for a year. I'm not sure if I want to stay committed to being in braids back to back. So I'm going to head and post my last update...

My starting pics were from the last week in October 2009, so I'm going to go ahead and call this "one year" update. The pics of braids come close to a 52 weeks apart. The straight pics are from 10/29/09 and 8/20/10, so almost 10 months.

Oct 2009 Braids:











my ends of course were curlier here and the braids are much smaller than my current set.

Today (done on stretched hair then rinsed, shown wet):











-------Straight--------

Oct 2009











Aug 2010


----------



## GreenD (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi ladies, it's been a long time since I last checked in. As of the last two weeks I've been in twist but am between working these twist another week or putting box braids in this weekend. Will try to post new pics when I put in more braids.


----------



## djkforeal (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello Braid Challengers,
just checking in again and I can't wait to take down this set of braids and I will be shampooing and deep conditioning my hair.  I have a long weekend so I will take my time and braid my hair over again so that I can wear my lace wigs.  I am really enjoying my lace wigs and I believe that they are the main contributors to my hair growth.  I cannot wait to do a length check again, I have not had any heat to my hair or trimmed it since my siggy picture in July.  I am going to skip the October length check and just wait unit the end of December to do a final length check for this challenge.  
Stick in there ladies, just a couple of more months to go, then we can celebrate our growth!
TTFN(ta ta for now)


----------



## trinigal27 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Ladies, how are you all doing. It has been a while since I last visited this site, but now am back. Hope everyone is getting super healthy growth. I have been hanging in there with my braids, so far so good. I hope I get wonderful results at the end of the year. 
Wishing you all a beautiful day.


----------



## 757diva (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay ladies I know its November but I took out my braids and I am planning on putting some more in so I probably won't have anymore pics until Jan. 

I started out here in Jan or Feb 2010





This was April I think   I'm bad with dates (this is my siggy pic)





This was last night November 5th as soon as I finished taking my braids out and got out all the shed hair






Sorry if they are super big. I hope everyone else is doing well! I need to clean up some of my ends. I want to flat iron for at least a day but I am super scared. I haven't used ANY direct heat at all.


----------



## djkforeal (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello Ladies,
updating again...I am still braiding underneath my lace wigs but I think I am going to straighten my hair for Thanksgiving because I am in between wigs and I need to find another one that will not break the bank.  I am contemplating on whether or not I am going to buy the Argan Oil flat iron or the feather flat iron, if I do,after about a week or so I will braid it back up until the end of the year. Hope everyone is making great progress.


----------



## tricie (Jan 1, 2011)

Mad props to everyone who made it to the end of the year!  I'm braided up right now, but thanks to Ovation and HairFinity (I think), my braids are a hot mess, and I may only be able to have em in for a few more weeks, so only 2 months, when I can usually go about 3!  Good luck to all those that joined the 2011 Braid Challenge!


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey 2010 Braid Challengers,
I am here to give my final update on braid challenge from 2010.  I have to admit that I did not stay in braids the end of the year, but I did twist variations and what not while continuing to wear my lace wigs.  I did have some progress but not as much as I expected.  I am not big on measuring my hair but I think I will adopt that into my length checks for this year so I can go on something a little more technical.  I have included pictures from July and December to compare.  I have joined the BSL 2011 challenge so that I can stay on my healthy hair journey and inch my way towards my goals.  It was fun experimenting with the Crown and Glory method and in my opinion it works.


----------

